
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
tptacek
Chicago. New York City. San Francisco. Mountain View.

Matasano Security / iSEC Partners

Job Title: Senior "three year endless winter whose storms rattle branches off
world-tree, hearkening the end of this world, the rebirth of the next"
Engineer.

Startup devs work to build things people want. Matasano team members work to
break things people want.

This is, I expect, my last HN hiring post for Matasano. My last day is next
Friday. Yggdrasil's branch has struck the world-serpent Jormungand, Heimdall
strides towards the Gjallarhorn, the garbage around my desk is being picked
up, the yeti pictures torn down.

I confidently recommend Matasano. The team is amazing. There are too many
great people here to list, but let me talk about a couple. Do these sound like
roles you'd like to play?

* The German PhD who hit the ground running as one of our best C/C++ vulnerability researchers, wrote the "idb" iOS analyzer, and schooled the rest of the team on timing attacks.

* The person we moved from DC to Chicago, along with their... notable... Windows driver security and exploit development skills.

* The Mountain View line-of-business web software dev we found who picked up a Rails CVE within an hour of looking at Rails for the first time.

* The Santa Cruz shorts-and-flip-flops-wearing RTOS spelunker and Microcorruption coauthor; that guy has seen some shit.

* The devops from STL who'd never so much as poked at a web app who implemented an impossibly tricky lattice-reduction+FFT cryptanalytic attack that Nate Lawson showed me as a joke, inside of a week.

* The Chicago .NET dev who found us on HN and wound up writing half the crypto challenges

I give up. This post would be 5000 words long if I tried to capture just one
awesome thing about everyone I work with here. I will miss working with all of
them terribly. You could be working with them now. I think you should!

As Patrick McKenzie once put it: "If I were looking for a day job, I wouldn't
be looking for a day job any more: they're friendly, happy people who get
social license to join the Dark Side, do smart stuff all day, and then go home
while it is still light out.".

Matasano tries very, very hard to be cool about hiring. You can't waste their
time, and they'll respect yours.

www.matasano.com/careers

~~~
spicyj
> My last day is next Friday.

This is surely not the best thread to ask, but what are you doing next?

~~~
tptacek
Erin & I are starting a new company.

~~~
spicyj
Thanks. Good luck!

------
osterwood
Carnegie Robotics, LLC | Pittsburgh, PA |
[http://carnegierobotics.com](http://carnegierobotics.com)

Software Engineer, Mechanical Engineer

Full time, US Citizens or Permanent Residents only.

== About Us ==

We started 4 years ago and build everything from autonomous vehicles to 3D
stereo heads to GPS-denied pose systems to custom vehicles. We have moved into
a new (old) warehouse in Pittsburgh that has undergone a total overhaul:
[http://carnegierobotics.com/crl-construction-
progress](http://carnegierobotics.com/crl-construction-progress)

Fantastic team, very interesting products and projects.

== Position ==

We are looking for software and mechanical engineers who have hands-on
development skills to work on a variety of interesting and challenging
robotics perception and control projects. We seek candidates who take pride in
building solid, rigorously tested systems.

Please contact me for more information:

    
    
       Chris Osterwood
       Senior Engineer
       osterwood@carnegierobotics.com

------
jchung
CareerVillage.org | Boston, MA (Remote is ok for some roles)

CareerVillage.org is a nonprofit that crowdsources college and career advice
for high school students. We're kind of like StackOverflow, but for high
school students trying to navigate the education system on their way to a
career. We focus on students in low-and-mid-income communities who face great
difficulty getting access to working professionals. We're serving 25,000 high
school students this year and are looking for mission-focused people to join
our team.

Here's a quick intro video from the crowdfunding campaign that launched it
all: [http://vimeo.com/80765347](http://vimeo.com/80765347) and some
obligatory namedropping: We have funding from Gates, serve most of the leading
schools in America including KIPP and Summit, and a high-caliber set of
advisors including folks like Jeff Atwood.

We have openings in
([http://j.mp/CareerVillageJobs](http://j.mp/CareerVillageJobs)):

    
    
      * INTERN: Community experience  
      * INTERN: Content marketing   
      * INTERN: Video production   
      * INTERN: Graphic design  
      * INTERN: Biz Dev   
      * INTERN: Educator outreach   
      * FULLTIME: Dir. Outreach   
      * FULLTIME: Dir. Ops
    

If you're interested, please apply at
[http://j.mp/CareerVillageJobs](http://j.mp/CareerVillageJobs) and be sure to
also send us an email at hello@careervillage.org to mention that you found us
on HN - I'll bump your application to the top of the stack.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA). If you're a DuckDuckGo user who is
excited about what we're trying to accomplish, then check out our hiring page
at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we're looking right now for:

-1 or 2 Back-end (Perl) engineers.

-1 Front-end (JavaScript/CSS) engineer.

-1 Operations (Chef/Site-reliability) engineer.

-1 Desktop/mobile Web designer.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Software Engineers, Software Team
Lead, DevOps Engineer, Data Developers

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available. We are
a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

All of the positions in the title are available in either Boston or DC, with
the exception of Team Lead which is open in Boston only.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive workplace; we have a fun and
inclusive company culture, including blowing off steam on a softball field,
drinking in the office on Fridays while watching team demo videos, shooting at
each other during Friday Fragfest, enjoying periodic company retreats to warm
places with beaches (including Jamaica or Dominican Republic this November),
and casual Friday every day.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Hi. I'm not on the market _at the moment_ , but there's a reasonable
probability I _will_ be by March at the latest (if not earlier due to various
things being really messed-up). I'm guessing you need web developers?

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

~~~
elymspears
Is remote working possible for the machine learning / data science roles you
describe?

------
bentona
Originate ([http://originate.com](http://originate.com)) - SF, LA, OC, NYC,
and Vegas

We are a 100+ team of hackers, venture pros, and entrepreneurs. We invest
Software Development, Design, and Strategy in exchange for equity in startups.

Tech stacks are mostly RoR, Scala, Node, iOS, and Android, but our primary
hiring criteria is that you're smart and you understand software development
at the highest level.

* Engineering - Experienced & Entry Level

* Design - Graphic Designer, UI/UX

* Product - Project Manager, Product Manager

* Recruiting - Support Specialist, Recruiter

* Sales - Solutions Director

======

I've been an Engineer here for about a year, here are a few reasons why it's
the best job I've had:

* Extreme flexibility when it comes to time off, working from home, etc.

* Engineers can have an impact on every part of the organization.

* 20% time to work on your own startup, of which you retain 100% ownership (seriously, this is better than google's 20% time!)

* Fantastic career-growth opportunities.

======

Email me (benton@) or apply directly on our website and mention hacker news.

------
spang
Inbox | [https://www.inboxapp.com/](https://www.inboxapp.com/) | San
Francisco, CA (Mission) or REMOTE | Backend systems + Ops

Hi! We're Inbox, and we're looking for help building the next generation email
platform. We're building a missing piece of Internet infrastructure and are
looking for systems and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our API right now, and
that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. That means big
technical challenges to solve as we scale out our fledgling distributed
backend.

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership.

* Have a experience with automated deployments, debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable writing code.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* We're built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. Go and Docker are likely to join this list soon. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

* We're 40% women on our team of 10 (9 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* Our sunny Mission office is more cozy than tidy. Think art studio, not corporate.

* We're more likely to end up at the climbing gym or on a bike ride together than out drinking at the latest startup event.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership.

To apply, email your resumé (+ GitHub/code links if you have) to
spang@inboxapp.com. We welcome and encourage applications from women and
people of colour.

More info and other open positions:
[https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs](https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs)

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, Full time, INTERN/H1B) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

The Climate Corporation's mission is to help all the world's people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. We use a combination of weather
monitoring, agronomic modeling, and weather simulation to provide data,
insights, and decision making tools to farmers in the United States.

Climate's technical staff numbers around 80-100, and we're hiring full-time
employees and interns across many teams as we expand efforts on a new class of
decision support tools for growers. Work is split across groups focusing on
web applications for farmers and agents, risk and insurance policy management,
internal platform and data services, and scientific modeling and research,
with roles for:

1\. Software engineering generalists with solid CS fundamentals, particularly
anyone interested in building (i) entirely new, large-scale distributed data
services for scientific computing (we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications
(Rails, Python, Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product. The scale
and interdisciplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-collaboration
within the company, supported by a pressing need to build durable solutions to
some very hard and important problems.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, stock options, etc. Our 25% time is
lumped into two-week sabbaticals. The usual details about these positions are
here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

I write clojure for our geospatial data team. I'm happy to answer any
questions or chat about what we do: skhalsa@climate.com. If you have general
questions about the hiring process, recruiting@climate.com is the place to
ask.

~~~
apsdehal
I applied for Intern at your corporation a month back, didn't even get a
followup.

~~~
ninetax
I apologize, we received a lot of intern applications and we are really just
starting the intern search. We will get to yours for sure and send you a
response. Or you can just send me an email at skhalsa@climate.com and we can
go from there.

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu (Downtown San Francisco)

Full Time Openings:

* Full Stack Engineers

* Sr. Front End Developer

* Data Engineer

* Designers

Company:

* Our mission is to build a new system for scientists to share their results and broadcast their work

* We have over 13 million users and they are extremely important to us!

* Our investors include Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital and True Ventures

Team:

* We move quickly, everyone is in charge of their own projects but also very collaborative

* We get catered lunches from zerocater and lunch usually ends with a round of foosball

* We're a diverse group with backgrounds in philosophy, biology, music and art

Technical:

* Peer Review: We are revisiting peer review with a novel product built from the ground up that will allow layers of discussion on top of a single document and we are building this using Rails and Backbone.js

* Recommendation Engine: Lots of machine learning to parse science papers and figure out what people want to read. Pretty cool stuff

* Servers, Speed, Security and Storage (Postgres / Dynamo / Elasticsearch / Redis): Speed and stability are really important to us because areas in the world with slower internet connections tend to be where researchers can benefit the most from open access to research

About you:

\- You want to have a huge impact on a product that is making a positive
impact on the world

\- You have a curious mind and enjoy tackling hard technical problems

\- You work best when given a lot of autonomy

\- You enjoy board games, foosball, rock climbing, sailing, roundtable
discussions and/or free lunches

Please contact ashley@academia.edu if you would like to apply or if you have
any questions.

We are also hosting a meetup this Friday, October 3rd. If you would like to
join, please rsvp at
[http://www.meetup.com/academia/](http://www.meetup.com/academia/)

------
throwLLJobOct14
MIT Lincoln Laboratory -- Lexington, MA (Boston) - Full Time (US Citizens)

The Quantum Information and Integrated Nanosystems group at Lincoln Laboratory
has several openings for exciting positions working with quantum computing
technology. Most needed are experimentalists and programmers willing to take
on the challenge of structuring / automating data-taking and analysis for the
next generation of quantum computing research. We code in Python.

There is also great need for an FPGA coder, for a homegrown technology
platform that emphasizes low-latency for feedback experiments.

Experience with quantum optics, electromagnetic simulation, NV centers in
diamond, MBE metals growth, or microwave engineering are all helpful.

Here are a few links to the job records: [FPGA and software]:
[https://www.ll.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=m...](https://www.ll.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=4426&CurrentPage=1)
[Others]
[https://www.ll.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=m...](https://www.ll.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=4435&CurrentPage=1)
[https://www.ll.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=m...](https://www.ll.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=4433&CurrentPage=1)

~~~
elymspears
Is it possible to know who the funding agencies are for these projects before
applying?

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://theranos.com/press/jon-shieber-gets-some-blood-
work-d...](http://theranos.com/press/jon-shieber-gets-some-blood-work-done-
with-elizabeth-holmes-of-theranos)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare.

Looking for .Net, Senior iOS & SQL Server developers.
[http://talent.linkedin.com/blog/index.php/2014/10/most-
indem...](http://talent.linkedin.com/blog/index.php/2014/10/most-indemand-
startups-2014) (Hot off the presses!)

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
You sure have an impressive Board of Directors!

However, as a medical devices engineer, I was rather disappointed that the
site doesn't say much about the underlying assay technologies you're using.

------
jekor
REMOTE - Global DevOps - Haskell and Nix

We're looking for 1 more developer with systems/operations experience to join
us. We are a team of 5 working to simplify and automate operations of our 7+
networks of websites and internal services across Southeast Asia. The entire
team is remote.

We've built and tested a Nix(OS)-based network powering a traditional LAMP
stack, running on AWS. Initially deployed with NixOps, we've since started
deploying it with our in-house tool written in Haskell
([https://github.com/zalora/upcast](https://github.com/zalora/upcast)).
Currently in testing, it will soon be in production serving 7+ countries and 1
million+ customers.

We release as much as we can under Free Software licenses and contribute
upstream to open source projects when possible. We have no fixed schedules and
no deadlines. Your job would be to learn your way around our infrastructure
(and enhance our growing wiki in the process), take pager duty 1 out of every
6 weeks, and find yourself projects that will challenge and motivate you to
create value for the company.

Apply here: [http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-R...](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-Engineer-
Remote.html)

------
nedbat
Open edX - [http://openedx.org](http://openedx.org),
[http://edx.org](http://edx.org) \- Cambridge MA

Open edX is the open-source platform that powers edX, the online education
site founded by Harvard and MIT. We're hiring two positions for the open-
source team here. All are full-time, in Cambridge.

The first is a manager for the entire team. The job description is here: Open
Source Technical Community Manager: [https://www.edx.org/job/open-source-
technical-community-mana...](https://www.edx.org/job/open-source-technical-
community-manager)

The second is a straight-up software engineer that we can use for projects
that significantly benefit the Open edX world: Open Source Software Engineer:
[https://www.edx.org/job/software-engineer](https://www.edx.org/job/software-
engineer)

The primary goal of all of these positions is to enable and encourage the
broader open-source community using the Open edX platform. We're giving away
education around the world, and you can help!

BTW: we're also hiring for plenty of other positions:
[http://www.edx.org/jobs](http://www.edx.org/jobs)

If you have any questions, get in touch: ned@edx.org

------
johnabowen
Tyvak Nano-Satellite Systems -- Irvine, CA -- Full Time & Interns

Tyvak is currently ~16 engineers focused on building turnkey CubeSat/Smallsat
solutions. We have several exciting new projects ramping up so it's time to
grow the team further including full time positions in: \- Spacecraft Controls
\- Embedded Software Engineering \- Electrical Engineering \- Mechanical
Engineering \- Spacecraft Systems Engineering \- RF Engineering

As some background, one of our largest current programs involves rendezvous,
proximity operations, and docking of two 3U CubeSats
([http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/files/A_Williams-
A_T...](http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/files/A_Williams-A_Tsuda-
CPOD_Overview.pdf)). Another exciting area we are also starting to work is
small launch vehicle avionics
([http://digitalcommons.usu.edu/smallsat/2014/FromEarthOrbit/5](http://digitalcommons.usu.edu/smallsat/2014/FromEarthOrbit/5)).

Please see our website ([http://tyvak.com](http://tyvak.com)) and the job
listings at [http://tyvak.com/careers](http://tyvak.com/careers) for more
information

------
SkaiHub
Skai - Arlington, VA (~ 1 mile from DC!)

\-------- CONTACT US --------

[http://www.skaihub.com](http://www.skaihub.com)

careers@skaihub.com

\-------- ABOUT SKAI --------

If you’re interested in event sourcing, graphs, functional programming
paradigms,reactive computation, and distributed systems — or if you’re curious
how those things come together to form a more powerful model for integrating
and transforming data at scale, we’d love to talk to you.

If you’re interested in our work but don’t fit either of the roles below, get
in touch anyway!

\-------- OPEN POSITIONS --------

Senior Software Engineer

    
    
        •Java proficiency
    
        •3+ years of experience as a software developer
    
        •Experience managing a team / project
    
        •Distributed systems experience
    

DevOps Engineer

    
    
        •3+ years of experience in ops/engineering
    
        •Worked with AWS, Rackspace, or another cloud provider
    
        •3+ Experience with configuration management and automation (using  Chef, Puppet, etc..)
    
        •Experience managing a production system
    

\-------- BENEFITS --------

We want our developers to be happy and productive and we don’t hesitate to buy
whatever software or hardware tools are needed to make that happen.

On Friday afternoons, we relax with board games, ping pong, and team lunches.

We offer competitive compensation, including stock options.

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [http://ziprecruiter.com](http://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Recently,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - QA Automation Engineer (Selenium or similar) (Santa Monica)
      - Data Scientist (Santa Monica)
      - Front End Developer (Santa Monica)
      - iOS Developer (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - Systems Administrator (Santa Monica or Remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
saool
Thinkful | [https://www.thinkful.com/](https://www.thinkful.com/) | New York,
NY | EdTech | Senior Software Engineer

Founded in 2012 in New York City, Thinkful is on a mission to reinvent
education. We are building a school that trains the workforce in the
technology skills necessary to sustain innovation and growth in the economy.
We are developing a method of online learning that emphasizes practical,
sustainable skills and prepares students to achieve their career goals.

We are looking for experienced engineers with a passion for education that
want to join us and help shape the way people learn online.

Read more here: [http://goo.gl/EiGs6e](http://goo.gl/EiGs6e)

The company was founded by Dan Friedman—one of the Thiel Fellows—and Darrell
Silver, founder of Perpetually (acquired by Dell), our CEO and technical co-
founder. The culture is balanced: analytical but fun, serious but sane. You
will be joining a small, agile team with big challenges ahead of us.

If you are interested, apply through the website
([http://goo.gl/EiGs6e](http://goo.gl/EiGs6e)) or email darrell@thinkful.com
to hear more.

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather - NYC - Frontend Developer (pathgather.com)

\------------------------------------------------------

Hello HN! We’re Pathgather, a Techstars NYC 2014 startup looking for a front-
end Javascript/CSS expert.

Our product is an enterprise learning platform that - unlike traditional
learning systems - is one you’ll actually want to use. We’re solving a big
problem felt by almost all large and fast-growing companies: how to
continuously train and educate your workforce with modern content on a system
built for today’s employee. More than 75% of all companies use a Learning
Management System (LMS) in hopes to help with this problem, but their > 60%
dissatisfaction rate show these systems just don’t work. We’re changing that.

We launched earlier this year and our web & mobile apps are already in use by
thousands of employees at Fortune 500 companies like Qualcomm. We’re a small
team, but we’ve got investment capital in the bank, real revenue coming in the
door, and are now looking for the right person who is ready to take ownership
of our frontend.

What we’re looking for:

* Javascript/Coffeescript expertise

* Strong experience with AngularJS

* Mastery of CSS & HTML

* UX focus

* Design skills a huge bonus

* Ruby/Rails/Elasticsearch/Redis/Postgres knowledge another bonus

If any of this sounds interesting or if you have some questions, please reach
out to me at jamie@pathgather.com. We can offer a great salary, early-stage
equity, the chance to solve real issues affecting the modern workforce,
opportunities to contribute to the open-source community, and an awesome team
to work with.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring
on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux on the servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores
on AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well,
but Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in
the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and across
mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone handles 4
billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
thinkmorebetter
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time Ruby on Rails

PeerStreet, a well-funded startup based in Los Angeles, is seeking a Senior
Ruby on Rails developer to help build the future of real estate crowdfunding.

Our tech stack includes: Rails 4.1, Ruby 2.1, Rspec, Heroku, AWS, GitHub and
CircleCI

We’re moving fast and breaking things. Join us if you want to make a huge
impact on a very visible commercial product and disrupt an entire industry.

We offer a competitive salary & equity, beach views and awesome people to work
with.

==== About You ====

* 8+ years of SW dev * 4+ years of RoR dev * Solid on frontend * Love startups * Pride in your code * Insatiable curiosity * Burning desire to use technology to destroy inefficiencies in the financial markets

Questions or apply at careers@peerstreet.com

==== About Us ====

Our peer-to-peer lending platform was built to help qualified individuals get
the benefits of real estate loan investments and for borrowers to get better
rates on their loans. If you’re familiar with LendingClub or Prosper, we’re
doing for real estate what they’ve done for consumer lending (in other words,
even bigger). Your bank is doing this with YOUR money today and all you get is
roughly ZERO percent interest in your savings account. We’re mad too! We’ve
put together a world-class team with experience in all aspects of real estate
and technology and we’re ready to make a lasting change to this bloated,
complex and inefficient industry.

We're located in Manhattan Beach, CA

Learn more at Bloomberg: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-08/real-
estate-crowdfu...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-08/real-estate-
crowdfunding-firm-seeks-lending-revolution.html)

------
_sentient
Lawn Love (YC S14) - San Diego, CA

We're looking to hire a senior engineer. We're a small, nimble team working on
revolutionizing the very large, very stagnant lawn care space.

You'll be joining as engineer #1. This means you'll get to work in a ton of
different areas, have direct influence on the product and help define our
culture as a company.

Here's what you can expect from us:

\- Great compensation and real ownership (both equity and over the product).

\- We'll make your life easier with great benefits.

\- New gear and whatever else you need to be productive.

\- Anything else you can think of - help us decide what perks to offer!

\- We're well funded by great SV investors and are growing fast.

Our requirements:

\- You love working hard, not just for financial rewards, but for the
opportunity to grow personally.

\- You are intellectually curious, and you get stuff done. Results are what
matter to you.

\- Experienced with the full LAMP stack. We need you to own the product and
features all the way through.

\- You live in (or want to move to) San Diego.

\- Bonus: Previous startup experience.

We'd love to hear from you at jobs@lawnlove.com. Send us samples of anything
you've built!

------
tvalent2
LivingSocial ([http://www.livingsocial.com](http://www.livingsocial.com)) --
Washington, DC. Boulder, CO. Portland, OR. Remote

===== About Us =====

LivingSocial is revolutionizing local ecommerce. With millions of consumers
and merchants using our web and mobile tools, we're constantly improving our
suite of products. Using data to drive decisions, our engineers are solving
hard problems at the heart of our business.

===== Who Are We Looking For? =====

We’re looking for hungry, creative, and pragmatic engineers to help us
continue innovating. If you have the skills, we offer the opportunity to work
remotely (or in the office).

===== Open Positions =====

We are currently looking for:

    
    
        - Front End Engineers
        - Ruby on Rails Engineers
        - Clojure Engineers
        - Data Scientists and more
    

Check out all of our openings here:
[http://corporate.livingsocial.com/careers/browse-all-
jobs/](http://corporate.livingsocial.com/careers/browse-all-jobs/)

------
rdl
CloudFlare - San Francisco, CA and London, UK

CloudFlare is the performance and security company for the web -- we've
recently rolled out universal SSL for all our sites (including free ones),
Keyless SSL so we don't need your SSL keys, and we've got a bunch of even
better stuff coming in Q4, 2015, and beyond.

CloudFlare is hiring for a variety of positions.
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team)

In addition to the obvious (network engineering, sales and sales engineering,
sysadmin/SRE, software developers in Go), we're acutely interested in PHP
developers who are "real software engineers" to help us improve our control
panel for the service.

Check out our webpage if you're interested in any roles. Feel free to contact
me (rdl@cloudflare.com) if you have any questions beyond that, but I'd
encourage great candidates to apply through the website and we'll be in touch.

------
fasteddie
SEGA / Three Rings Design - San Francisco, Madison, and Philadelphia -
www.sega.com/mobile

We are looking for engineers with mobile experience to work our new slate of
games currently in development.

==Responsibilities==

-Ownership of server components and client-side game features

-Contribution to game design, reusable code projects

==Skills & Requirements==

-2-4 years professional experience

-Experience shipping games on iOS and Android

-A broad understanding of major game systems – graphics, client/server, physics, etc.

-Knowledge of Java, C# or similar languages

-Familiarity with Unix environments and SQL (MySQL, Postgres)

-Knowledge of good software engineering practices and a willingness to learn

-A solid academic background, not necessarily in Software Engineering

==Bonus Points==

-Experience with mobile 3D Graphics

-Experience in Unity

==About Three Rings Design, Inc.==

Three Rings has expertise in MMO development and mobile games.

We work in small teams of 5-8 engineers to make amazing things. We encourage
autonomy and personal ownership. We are a studio in the SEGA family, whose
strong backing and commitment to quality allows us to continue to create
innovative and exciting online and mobile games. We believe that good work
gets done as part of a balanced life. We encourage new ideas and creativity.
Our office is a fun, friendly place, complete with a fully stocked kitchen, a
steampunk submarine and other geeky goodies. We live for games and are looking
for people who share our passion.

Sound interesting? Apply directly at jobs@sega.net, but I'm happy to help too
at eddie.siegel@sega.net.

------
iis_zephyr
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV)

Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is seeking both a senior and a junior
developer to join our web applications team at our office on the shores of
Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and building modern, responsive web
applications that make it easy for business users to run sophisticated
investment analysis software, we would like to talk to you. We’re an
established company with actual paying customers and we want to make our
little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS, along with state of the art
technologies – Canvas, SVG, RequireJS, Backbone, Marionette, and LESS – to
build cross-browser interfaces and advanced data visualizations. The backend
is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because we believe in using the right tool for
the job, and we are regularly evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our
development process is agile and we release our web products approximately
once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware. We prefer to hire generalists
who are as curious and excited about technology as we are. All of us enjoy
learning new technologies and tools; we have a small team and each developer
should be able to work on every aspect of the system.

To get a feel for one of our software products, please visit
zephyrondemand.com and click Try Zephyr Analytics.

Please note: these are full-time positions in our Zephyr Cove office. We do
permit senior developers (5+ yrs. relevant experience) to work remotely, but
total travel time to the Zephyr office can be no longer than 3 hours. If
you're interested, please email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put
“Hacker News” in the subject). Thank you.

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Moat Analytics product churns through terabytes of data a day
and gives customers metrics like ad viewability, attention and much more. Our
client base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is dealing with some really interesting engineering problems at scale.
We've built up a great team and we're turning into one of the larger Python
shops in NYC.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
dotBen
Uber | Full Stack Engineers - secret innovation project | San Francisco

So, you already know what Uber is and can guess what we have going on
engineering-wise: mobile apps installed on millions of devices, incredible
real-time messaging systems, copious amounts of data.

Ok well what about the jaw-dropping innovation projects going on at Uber that
you _don 't_ know about?!! :) I'm hiring for a small secret innovation project
that I've arrived at Uber to lead.

Particularly looking for experienced polyglots with experience in Python or
Node and ideally some Android Java + ObjectiveC _(or willingness to pick it
up!)_.

Uber is a high performance, 'ship-it' environment which brings with it a lot
of freedom to work across our codebase and systems. Amazing downtown offices,
wicked smart people, crazy amenities, rocket-ship equity. Oh and did I
mention: FREE UBER!

For more info email your resume/linkedin and github to benm at uber

~~~
fnatalie21
Are you hiring junior developers for your secret project? ;p

------
adunsmoor
CLK Design Automation - Boston, MA or San Jose, CA (Full time)

Applied Mathematician

CLKDA is looking for a PhD level mathematician / Principal Software Engineer
familiar with electrical simulation. We're working on efficiently modeling
transistor variation at very low voltage and <= 20nm scale in the context of
chip design. You'd be contributing to our core statistical circuit simulation
engine and would need to be familiar with C++ and at least one numerical math
library (open source or commercial). Bonus points if you have written or
contributed to a SPICE simulator.

Our office is about 30 minutes outside of Boston close to the commuter rail
stop in Littleton, MA.

The full job posting is at:
[http://www.clkda.com/careers/](http://www.clkda.com/careers/)

If you'd like more details about the position or the company feel free to ping
me ahran@clkda.com.

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python (or C or D or Erlang) and petabytes of data, this is your
dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville.tuulos@adroll.com) or over coffee
in SF.

PS. We are also hiring Javascript engineers! And, btw, we write our own convex
optimizers, if machine learning is close to your heart - ping me for more
info.

~~~
moorage
You should see how fast we can converge :)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend,
frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart,
like minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills. We also
recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly
Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)
[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)
[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/) [4]
OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. OK to relocate exceptional candidates.

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user
experience[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities. We're a
VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in London with a
team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Infrastructure engineer. Be responsible for our platform in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) – SAN FRANCISCO OR REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver (i.e. pizza, wings, sandwiches, etc.). We're bringing much
needed change to local high-volume delivery restaurants that are still doing
delivery the way they've always done it. Our restaurants and their customers
love the service, and our order volume is surging. You'll make a real impact
working to build and scale Zoomer as we continue to grow to new restaurants
and territories.

We have amazing investors behind us, including Y Combinator (S14), First Round
Capital, SV Angel, CrunchFund, Eric Ries, Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of
DuckDuckGo and others. This is your opportunity to get in on the ground-floor.
You would be engineer number 3 or 4. You’ll have a ton of impact – lots of
freedom to evolve our platform, stack, and apps. We follow strong dev
practices, put an emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-time.
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants and drivers - on both iOS and Android
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Our stack: We have an AI backend service that handles order routing, multiple
mobile applications – for our drivers and restaurants, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js and CoffeeScript on the frontend.

The roles we're hiring for:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails engineers 
      - Data Science
      - Artificial Intelligence engineer
      - Frontend engineer (Angular.js)
      - Mobile (iOS and Android) engineers
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoomer](https://jobs.lever.co/zoomer)

------
caulagi
WWStay - Bangalore, India - No remote (sorry), relocation within India

We are a travel company. We provide accomodation solutions to over 100
companies around the world. We are starting a new project that will reduce our
cost of buying inventory. This will involve machine learning and analytics. We
are open to using Haskell or Clojure for the project. We have ambitious plans
on what features we want to build. This is a great opportunity for somebody to
build a solution ground-up with very exciting problems. You will have freedom
to make the technology choices.

We are looking for one or two experienced, passionate developers to join us
for this project. Send us your github profile and resume to
careers.hn@wwstay.com. Prior experience with Haskell/Clojure would be great.

------
lsee
LIVESTREAM is hiring firmware engineer at their Bushwick Brooklyn, NYC HQ.

 __ __ __ __ __*

Livestream's mission is to democratize live video broadcasting and provide the
tools to bring every event live online.

We are expanding our in-house hardware capabilities and designing new and
exciting hardware products! We are looking for a talented and passionate
firmware engineer to join our team. You can see some of our products here
[http://new.livestream.com/broadcast](http://new.livestream.com/broadcast)

 __ __ __ __ __*

Full job description and apply here
[http://livestream.theresumator.com/apply/jjuwX8/Electronics-...](http://livestream.theresumator.com/apply/jjuwX8/Electronics-
Firmware-Engineer.html)

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston, MA and Cape Town, South Africa

We are a small and growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops and
deploys open source health and logistics systems in rural Africa, Asia, and
Latin America. We offer a fun and stimulating environment, a chance to see the
world, and to make a difference in places that need it most.

At Dimagi, you can create a great impact by creating great software. We're
looking for talented programmers on our mobile (Android), web (Python,
CouchDB, Django), and front-end (JS, Knockout) platforms who want to
generalize across the stack, or specialize in one area.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
atulagarwal
_AdPushup Inc. is hiring for JS Experts @ New Delhi, India office. Full time_

\------------------------------------------------------------

We're a disruptive AdTech company[1]. We're closing an angel round[2]. We're
really cool[3].

We're on a hunt for extreme JavaScript Engineers for whom prototypes,
closures, promises, MV* are the way of life. This position requires one to
work on our unique (soon to be patent-pending) ad delivery and placement
engine.

Check out the following link to know more: [http://adpu.sh/jsguy-
hn](http://adpu.sh/jsguy-hn)

\--

[1] - Who isn't? :) Seriously though, we are actually changing how ad
placement & optimization works.

[2] - Not made public yet, but the above link has some of the investors
mentioned.

[3] - Well, nothing to back this up. But we're cool. Trust me!

------
alvins
Pocketbook ([https://getpocketbook.com](https://getpocketbook.com)) - Sydney,
Australia

Come and help us.. help people with their money. We hire people who love and
obsess about what they do, like an artisan applying their craft. We are are
looking for a few artisans -

° Designer/UX -> Finances are typically boring. We have an opportunity to
change that and how people interact with it. Come and design it.

° Data Scientist -> Help us figure out who and what our users do and what they
might do to make better use of their money.

° Mobile Engineer > We want to take our mobile apps to the next level of
awesome. If you're awesome - apply!

Email me - alvin@getpocketbook.com.

btw. we are looking for full-time but if you can't do that - we still want to
talk to you.

------
ekacnet
Pulse Secure (pulsesecure.net), we are in San Jose, Westford, and lately Tel
Aviv. Telecommute / partial tele-commute is possible, relocation and visa is
ok as well. We have a VPN, NAC and BYOD edge gateway targeting mobile, laptop
and desktop.

We just announced the acquisition of mobilespaces, we are profitable and have
20K customers base.

We are looking for: * system developers (kernel, network protocols, caches,
...) * java developers * mobile application developers * UI developers

We have good insurance, 401K (+matching), bonus, equity, an un-limited
vacation policy.

We are not using the latest and most shiny language or technologies (yet) but
there are lot of challenges and being part of team that allowed a once very
successful company to be one more time successful.

------
anthonyu
Venice Beach (Los Angeles), CA:

Snapchat is hiring!

We offer amazing benefits, cool offices right on the Venice Beach boardwalk,
two meals daily by our private chef, and a seat on the rocket ship. We are
incredibly well funded, yet still retain the social startup vibe.

We are looking for full-time, local, generalist coders, front-end web devs,
and data scientists. Please be smart, have a strong background in computer
science, strong coding skills, and a passion to get great things done.

Apply via [[http://grnh.se/4v8agh](http://grnh.se/4v8agh)], and feel free to
ping me directly if you have any questions or need anything. My email is
'anthony' followed by the at sign and my company's domain name.

------
sisivee
Sourcegraph - San Francisco, CA

Senior engineer (interns, too!)

Sourcegraph is a code search and analysis engine, built to change the way we
write code. Thousands of developers use Sourcegraph each week on our public
site, Sourcegraph.com, which lets you search across hundreds of thousands of
open-source repositories.

We’re looking for someone (intern or full-time) who is passionate about open-
source and is familiar with both back end systems and front end design. Based
in downtown San Francisco, you will have the chance to work with a small,
fast-moving team, on a largely open-source codebase, on a product that you as
a programmer will use every day

If our mission sounds interesting to you, reach out to hi@sourcegraph.com.

------
dharma1
Canonical - London, UK. No remote

\-------------------------------------------------------------

Front end engineer (Qt/QML/JS/HTML5)

Looking for a great front end engineer to work on core OS experience, SDK and
key apps for Ubuntu and Ubuntu touch. Ideally you have some experience in
QML/Qt and strong JavaScript skills, as well as familiarity with Linux/Ubuntu.
Front end/Full stack web dev background is fine too if willing to learn new
tech (QML/Qt).

Good visual sense also important, as much of the work will be on the
UI/interactions layer, working closely with the (fun) design team.

Great project, fun environment, nice co-workers and rare opportunity to kick
ass on an OS level.

Contact: jouni.helminen@canonical.com

------
weissometer
XCOR Aerospace- Mojave, CA

XCOR is a startup that is building a spaceship- the Lynx Suborbital Spacecraft

We are working to open up the frontier of spaaaaaace for private citizens.
We're a small team and we value our people. Want to do innovative work that
matters in a cool environment? You should join us.

We don't have a billionaire founder like other spaaaaaace companies, meaning
we have to make a profitable product and get investment like any other
startup.

Open Positions:

Composites Technician

Fabrication / Welder

Structural Engineer - Composites

Design Engineer

Draftsman

Safety Officer

CNC Machinist

Electrical Engineer

Electronics Technician

Note: All positions are hardware. No software/ coding positions are open at
this time.

Also, all employees must be US Persons due to ITAR.

[INTERN] We do 6 month internships.

[http://www.xcor.com/jobs/](http://www.xcor.com/jobs/)

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can get to the beach on a Friday afternoon? Then
iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

* UX/UI engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

The Pasadena, CA jobs show up on our jobs site with "Job Location: US" (as
opposed to our Bedford, MA locations that say "Job Location: US-MA"). Sorry
for the confusion; the web folks are aware of it and hopefully future listings
will be fixed.

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum

------
reas
Q-Centrix - San Diego, CA - Apply: rreas@q-centrix.com

* DevOps / Security Lead

We use Ansible to power our HIPAA-compliant application infrastructure. If you
love Linux, infrastructure automation and testing, and security/encryption,
please get in touch!

* Senior / Lead Engineer

Join our small (4 people) but growing team in San Diego as a team lead. Have
the ultimate say on technology, training, coding style and more. We use
Rails+AngularJS heavily now.

* About us

We focus on data extraction and analysis for hospitals around the US. Our
tools and services enable hospitals to correct care mistakes before they
happen. [http://q-centrix.com](http://q-centrix.com)

------
bpowers
Passport Parking - Charlotte, NC - INTERN, FULLTIME We’re building mobile
payment solutions for parking. No more coins! We’re a small team growing fast
and ready to bring on a more developers to push things faster. We've found the
best way to form a relationship is through our programming challenge. Just
show us your skills.
[http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/)

Feel free to reach out if you have questions or you need extra motivation to
complete the challenge.

Cheers, Brad brad@passportparking.com

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time imatchative.com

Software Engineer - Web Crawler needed for iMatchative.

We're iMatchative and we've built a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based
network that helps investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments with innovative algorithms, behavioral and traditional statistics
and analysis. We've called our product ALTX and it's connecting the right
investor to the right fund.

Here are some challenges you'll help us tackle: * Consuming APIs and Feeds
from the top Social Networking sites on the Internet including Twitter,
Facebook, LinkedIn, Instagram, etc. * Setting up data ingestion from Partner
sFTP sites into our Hadoop-based data pipeline * Finding and pulling down
information from the deepest reaches of the Internet. If it's out there, we
need you to find it! * Analyzing and procuring massive data sets and creating
the smartest bots the web has ever seen We're offering competitive salaries,
comprehensive health/vision/dental benefits, 401K plan, equity, and much more.
To apply, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/804](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/804)

Product: [http://www.getaltx.com/](http://www.getaltx.com/) Team:
[http://www.imatchative.com/](http://www.imatchative.com/)

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com

Full Stack Engineer

About Us Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work
with top sites to offer 1.5 million vacation homes in 50,000 cities worldwide.
We’re venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market.
And we’re looking for Full Stack Engineers right now, so apply today.

About You You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding creative
solutions to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with using it
to make the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards for
yourself and you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and
inspire you to play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full
Stack Engineers to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will
have the freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical
direction of the site.

Requirements Strong knowledge of a modern language - PHP, Python, Ruby, Go *
Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks * Strong knowledge of big data,
database design, and/or search algorithms * Experience with NoSQL and/or RDBMS
* Demonstrated ability to write clean, light code * Experience working with
Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience working with XML, JSON, and REST *
Experience working with queueing systems such as RabbitMQ and Beanstalk *

[http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-
engineer](http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-engineer)

------
Perihelion
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto, Full time

We're a quickly growing startup that believes engineers should spend their
time resolving the right problems and building great products, not responding
to alert spam. We've got ambitious plans to grow and are seeking passionate
people to join our crusade against downtime. Here are a few positions we're
looking to fill quickly:

Senior Realtime Software Engineer -
[http://jobsco.re/1thHM8J](http://jobsco.re/1thHM8J) (SF) /
[http://jobsco.re/1CGf5sW](http://jobsco.re/1CGf5sW) (TO)

Senior Persistence Engineer (Cassandra) -
[http://jobsco.re/1thHZZq](http://jobsco.re/1thHZZq) (SF)

We don’t hire based on experience with a handful of tools. Instead, we want
smart, capable, and experienced people who can learn our tools quickly (and
suggest new ones!) as needed. Experience with our stack is just a bonus.
Here’s what we use:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Finagle
      - Ruby / Rails
      - MySQL
      - Cassandra
      - Zookeeper
      - Percona Xtradb Cluster
      - Linux (Ubuntu)
      - Amazon AWS (EC2, EBS, S3)
      - HAProxy, NGinx
      - Postfix
    

We're also hiring for several other engineering and non-engineering roles:
[http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/#jobs-
listing-...](http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/#jobs-listing-
section)

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. -- Atlanta, GA

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We’re looking for Front-End Developers who are passionate about making fast,
scalable, and well-designed web interfaces for the healthcare industry. You
will be utilizing the latest web technologies to solve challenging problems,
create innovative web applications from the ground up and understand exactly
what it takes to create an outrageously good web experience while driving down
the costs of health care.

As a member of the team you'll be designing and developing new user interfaces
as well as supporting our existing systems. As an early hire, you'll have the
chance to build new product and shape the culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking for people with the following skills:

    
    
       * Angular.js
       * Bootstrap
       * jQuery
       * Less/CSS/Object-Oriented CSS
       * HTML5
       * Responsive design
       * Understanding of UX principles and best practices
       * Single-page Application Development/Design
    
    

If you've got experience with any of the following, it's great. If you don't
it's not a deal breaker.

    
    
       * Play Framework (Java/Scala)
       * MySQL
       * REST
       * Object-Oriented Development/Design
       * RabbitMQ (or other message queueing technologies)
       * Automated Testing 
       * Linux Administration
    

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexcange.com

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (W14) | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have active openings in
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers)):

    
    
      * Client SDK Developer / Front End Developer
      * Security Engineer
      * Backend/Platform Engineer
      * Engineering Lead
    

Team Activities:

    
    
      * exploring new features and ideas
      * team events, family days, outings
      * continuous learning (education/conference budget)
      * show & tell events
    

Perks:

    
    
      * Generous Equipment budget
      * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision + Dependents
      * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits
      * Flexible Hours and Unlimited sick days/vacation days
    

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

------
pretzel
Qubit - London, New York, Lahore - Full Time

We just announced our Series B funding this week by Accel, Balderton &
Salesforce and we're using that to grow, so we are looking for all types to
come on board! Software engineers, DevOps, Data Scientists, Web Developers,
Technical Product Managers and a whole heap of non-tech jobs as well:
[http://qubitproducts.com/content/qubit-
jobs](http://qubitproducts.com/content/qubit-jobs)

Qubit is all about having a central hub of data to improve your website - a
good summary is here: [https://medium.com/venture-capital-growth-
hacking/point-solu...](https://medium.com/venture-capital-growth-
hacking/point-solutions-vs-platforms-c31a5ee74726). We work with some of the
biggest companies in the UK and are rapidly expanding into the US and EU.

We use the latest technologies to power this (Storm, HBase in various JVM
flavours, AWS, Backbone & React.js). We ship several times a day. We help each
other grow with dojos and pairing. We deal with cutting edge statistics. Our
systems that handle process billions of data points per day. We open source as
much as we can. We are constantly striving to improve our coding and our
development processes.

If that sounds like your sort of place - drop us a line at
careers+HN@qubitproducts.com, telling us a bit about yourself and what you are
after!

------
wilterdink
Conductor- NYC, Full Time Dev Ops or Systems Engineer

Conductor, ranked on Crains 'Best Place to Work in New York City' for the past
5 years, is growing our Dev Ops Team. If you are a systems engineer or dev ops
engineer who likes to work on a small, polyglot team that moves quickly and
follows a "no big egos allowed" approach, you should definitely check us out.

Our product is a distributed web analytics technology used by enterprise
marketing teams. We collect upwards of 5.5 TB of data each week and then
process this data for use by our multi-tenant web application. Tech stack
includes: Java, Hadoop, Kafka, Redis and other enterprise development
technology like Spring. Web app is built with Javascript and other front end
tech.

The purpose of Development Operations at Conductor is to monitor and improve
the reliability of Conductor’s applications and design the systems that run
Conductor’s stack to scale on demand. This team does standard web operations
(you should understand what MTTR means) and also writes a lot of code for
programs that monitor our system. Knowledge of JVM internals, Hadoop, Tomcat
and MySQL are musts for the team. Huge plus if you are a Linux guru or if you
have worked extensively with Python or Go.

If you are interested you can apply directly to the role here:
[http://grnh.se/as0fqk](http://grnh.se/as0fqk)

Our tech recruiter reads every application that comes in and, if your
background is a fit, she will reach out.

------
thethimble
GoGuardian - Los Angeles, CA (Hermosa Beach) -
[https://goguardian.com](https://goguardian.com)

We're building analytics for Chromebooks for Education! Chromebooks in EDU has
been an insanely hot market (72% compound annual growth). We're the first to
market with a solution that helps schools understand how their fleet of
devices is being used. We've got a small market share now, but have great
product-market fit and a great sales pipeline (10% week/week growth).

Engineering-wise, we're ingesting tens of millions of events per day from
hundreds of thousands of devices. We're in the process of rebuilding our
entire event ingestion pipeline (going from PHP+MySQL to
Kinesis+Node/KCL+Cassandra+Solr). We've got a team of three engineers
(including myself). We're all responsible for everything (frontend, backend,
database, deployments, everything). We're looking for someone who wants to
make tremendous impact in the organization - making key engineering decision
that will impact the company for years to come. We're looking for killer
frontend and backend people as well as data scientists (we've got a goldmine
of usage data that we haven't run any non-trivial analytics on).

We're Pre-Series-A and profitable! We're in the process of raising an A round
which will enable us to scale up. If you're interested in an early stage
startup that's positioned well for stable growth, please reach out!

Hit us up at jobs@goguardian.com

------
Demetres
Hello, I am the CEO of Tribe Wearables[1], a venture-backed startup based out
of Komotini, Greece; developing a cutting edge muscle activity tracker,
embedded into sport apparel. We now have 3 new job openings[2]: Senior
Industrial Designer[3], Junior Embedded Engineer[4] and Senior Embedded
Engineer[5].

We want to create great products and to do so, we are creating a place to
cultivate and nurture such greatness. Where amazingly talented people, people
like yourself, are empowered to deliver their best and most creative work,
within a fun and exciting environment.

If you are interested I would love to hear from you (contact info included
within the job postings).

The aforesaid positions regard full-time employment. If you from within the EU
or have a EU-issued passport, not visa will be required, if you don't then a
visa will be required, in which case we will help you every step of the way.

[1] [http://tribewearables.com](http://tribewearables.com)

[2] [https://tribe.workable.com](https://tribe.workable.com)

[3]
[https://tribe.workable.com/jobs/19688](https://tribe.workable.com/jobs/19688)

[4]
[https://tribe.workable.com/jobs/19686](https://tribe.workable.com/jobs/19686)

[5]
[https://tribe.workable.com/jobs/19687](https://tribe.workable.com/jobs/19687)

------
Switch_Co
UberConference- Teleconference Startup based out of San Francisco -
Uberconference.com

UberConference is smart and we’re looking for engineers to make it smarter.
Funded with $18 million from Andreessen Horowitz and Google Ventures, our core
product is disrupting the teleconferencing business. The engineers we are
looking for have these traits in common: you’re intelligent, you’re
innovative, you like working with a smart, talented, generally awesome team of
engineers. You also have to like autonomy and want ownership in what you’re
doing. Our service leverages elegant UI on web and mobile clients to transform
an industry that hasn't seen real innovation in decades. In the year since we
won first prize at TechCrunch Disrupt NYC, we've grown dramatically. And our
recent integration with Google Hangouts has been an enormous hit. And beyond
that, we've got an amazing pipeline of new services planned. Read about us
here: [http://recode.net/2014/10/01/conference-calls-made-easier-
ub...](http://recode.net/2014/10/01/conference-calls-made-easier-
uberconference/)

We are always hiring from designers, Javascript developers, systems admin, to
sales people! Check out our roles here:
[https://www.uberconference.com/jobs](https://www.uberconference.com/jobs)

------
frd91gt
Atomic Object - Developer - Detroit, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids MI
(atomicobject.com)

The Right Fit: We don't care so much about your specific technology
background. We're much more interested to know that you learn quickly, are
disciplined in your work, and have already demonstrated interest and aptitude
by having become proficient in a variety of languages and tools. We look for
people who are passionate about development, who program in their free time,
who are continually uncovering new things, and who enjoy sharing them.

A Variety of Technologies: At Atomic, it's not uncommon for someone to move
from developing a new web site in Ruby to creating an internal application in
.NET to building a mobile application in Objective-C or Java. We're passionate
about quality and owning our clients' mission, so we select the best tools for
the job.

A Broader Mindset: Atomic is a consultancy. As such, you'll be empowered and
expected to interact directly with clients every day. You'll need to become
comfortable and effective at understanding and discussing business goals,
budgets, and timelines with clients. Additionally, you'll help market our
services in a variety of ways including presenting at conferences,
contributing to our shared company blog, networking within our client's
organizations and among your peers, and expending your creative energies in
ways we will not attempt to predict.

Interested in working for us? Send us an email to get the conversation
started. We'd love to talk with you. jobs@atomicobject.com

------
tobinharris
SEEKING A TOTAL GEEK

Pocketworks, Leeds, UK [http://pocketworks.co.uk](http://pocketworks.co.uk)

Want to work in a small, friendly 5 man team? We're developing our own
products with funding. We also create mobile and cloud apps for a select few
clients.

We want a total geek who agrees with much of following:

    
    
      - I expect to earn £30,000 - £50,000 with my uber skills
      - I experiment with new technologies in my spare time
      - I’m at home writing UI code, middle tier code, db code, libraries
      - I think I'll get along great in a Ruby on Rails team
      - I write iOS or Android apps for kicks
      - I’ve played with Mongo, Couch and other storage tech
      - I want to play with message brokers
      - I love writing HTML, javascript and CSS
      - I’m far more comfortable having my code under unit test
      - I hate waiting for tests to run
      - I like the idea of automated deployment and CI
      - Every project feels like a hackathon
      - I’m avoiding contracting £££ because it’s more important to work with people and make products that make a difference long term
      - I don’t mind getting my hands dirty and helping out on boring jobs if the company needs it
      - Git is easy
      - I’ve been doing this for 7+ years. Still loving it.
      - I enjoy a beer on Fridays and bantering about software
    

If that sounds awesomeballs, send some stuff to tobin@pocketworks.co.uk

    
    
      - Github profile
      - Sample code
      - List of published projects you own (open source or otherwise)
      - Photo and covering letter

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time SocialWire

Technical Success Manager needed for SocialWire!

SocialWire is taking a new approach to advertising: building a recommendation
engine for ads. Our system generates product-level ads and hyper-targets them
to exactly the right audience. We do this at scale and automatically across a
retailer's entire catalog. We want our ads to be so good that people discover
interesting products through them. We want ads to actually feel useful.

Here's more detail about the challenges you'll help us solve: * Responsible
for all tech-related aspects of client relationships, including being the
first point of contact. * Work directly with the Engineering and Accounts
teams daily, meaning you'll hold a special role at SocialWire as someone
representative of and responsible for both technology and business concerns. *
Work with innovative advertising technologies like cross-device tracking
solutions (mobile app and web) and help our clients learn to implement them. *
Introduce our clients to cutting-edge SocialWire technology and guide them
through the implementation and usage. * You'll need to be fairly self-managed.
You'll be working with many of our clients concurrently. You'll build your own
processeses and documentation along the way that will define how our company
operates.

We're offering great salaries, full benefits,stock options, unlimited PTO,
free catered lunch everyday, laundry service, and much more. To apply, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/815](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/815)

------
mknoke
Berlin, Germany. On-site (we guide you through the VISA process).

Lead Ruby Developer/Senior Ruby/Senior iOS/Senior Android

Fyber reaches over 100 million unique users per month and works with thousands
of the world’s leading developers, publishers and advertisers who use the
platform to integrate, manage and optimize their mobile ad revenues.

Our platform deals with huge amounts of data and billions of requests.

Each engineering team works with a clear mission in mind, taking
accountability for every part of the system from deployment to deciding among
themselves whether to work with Scrum or Kanban. The teams are multi-
disciplinary and consist of Developers, QA Engineers and Product Managers. As
Lead Developer you head one of these Teams.

* You motivate and develop the members of your team, taking the pulse of the mood of your crew, integrating every new member and challenging them technically to make better engineers out of them * Be 100% involved with hands-on coding * Facilitate the operations of your team doing either Scrum or Kanban, keeping in check that the team is working like a charm in unison * Work closely with the product team to discuss new features and technologies, research technical feasibility of new ideas and actively suggest improvements

Visit our careers page:
[http://www.fyber.com/company.html](http://www.fyber.com/company.html)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help companies build great teams by allowing them to
search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. With over 400 million indexed social profiles, Entelo provides a
powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely to look
for new opportunities and provides collaborative tools to help recruiters and
hiring managers recruit more efficiently.

We're helping 160+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Salesforce, Github and Lyft.

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Some of our perks include $300 headphone allowance, 100% coverage of employee
health care premiums, 1:1 matching for donations to non-profits, catered
lunches and free in-office bike tune-ups (our co-founder worked at a bike shop
in a past life!).

We're looking for sharp, collaborative full-stack and data engineers as well
as sales ops professionals here in San Francisco. Please see our careers page
for more info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
robbowser
Location: RTP / Morrisville NC

Join the LED Lighting Controls Revolution! Join the SmartCast™ lighting
controls software team. Check out the link for the video of this product!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl2L-dbgn54&index=2&list=PLo...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl2L-dbgn54&index=2&list=PLo1VVpFlOeUu8ZZvUHH2uf6IMc6T57-0-)

Cree is looking for a self-motivated, hands-on embedded firmware engineer to
develop features and integrate new technologies and algorithms into the
SmartCast™ lighting control system. The candidate shall have strong analog and
digital detailed design experience and be capable of developing embedded
firmware to support hardware design. The ideal candidate will have a mix of
both embedded and electric design knowledge to develop all aspects of a
control system component. This engineer will work within cross functional
groups consisting of marketing, engineering and manufacturing to research,
develop, design, qualify and introduce component and integrated component
products and systems into production. Responsibilities will include support of
product introduction and on-site technical support. A successful candidate
will be a resourceful problem solver who is able to work around technical
obstacles and will be adept at the implementation of practical solutions.

Apply Here:
[http://autohire.careershop.com/cree/JobSearch/JobCenterViewC...](http://autohire.careershop.com/cree/JobSearch/JobCenterViewCndt.asp?JobAd_Id=956940)

------
ohler
Shift – Software Engineer – San Francisco, Castro district – FULL TIME or
INTERN – VISA welcome

Shift is looking for engineers who have strong product sense and are
passionate about technology and user experience. This includes full-stack,
frontend, backend, and mobile engineers. Join our team, come in at the ground
level, and shape a product with great potential to transform an enormous
market!

So far, we are using HTML5, iOS, Android, Go, App Engine, and AWS. Our
founders were part of Google and Dropbox and are building an engineering-led
culture.

Cars are the largest retail vertical in the US – consumers buy almost 50
million new and used cars every year, totaling $1 trillion in value. Yet
technology has barely touched the market; Americans buy cars in the same,
burdensome ways they did decades ago. Selling a car means either letting the
dealer collect a huge margin in a trade-in, or significant hassle selling to a
private party. Our goal is to create a delightful experience for every person
buying and selling a car, similar to Tesla’s customer service.

Shift is well-funded, has strong partnerships with key strategic players
across the value chain, and has done dozens of sales in San Francisco. We are
lean and hypothesis-driven, led by engineering and design. We work hard
together, have fun together, and our culture is healthy and respectful.

enghiring@shiftcars.com

------
interskh
Houzz - [http://www.houzz.com/jobs](http://www.houzz.com/jobs) \- Palo Alto,
CA

We are hiring all sorts of positions: Full stack, front end, backend, data
engineers and SREs.

About us:

Join Houzz and help revolutionize the $300B home improvement industry with a
combination of mobile, local, social and visual technologies.

We've built a community of more than 25 million design-obsessed unique monthly
users and over 500K registered local home improvement professionals. In
addition to the core site, our mobile apps include the highest-rated lifestyle
iPad app in the Apple AppStore, and an average rating of five stars from over
200K reviewers, across iOS and Android. Our software development stack
includes Redis, Solr, MySQL, jQuery, a custom ad server, targeting and
recommendation engines, and image serving and processing at a very large
scale.

We are backed by some of the top venture capital firms in the world, including
Sequoia Capital, NEA, GGV and KPCB, and are generating revenue by delivering
products that address the needs of homeowners, local professionals and global
brands.

We have an entrepreneurial culture, a warm work environment, and a close-knit
family that loves to celebrate birthdays and team accomplishments. We offer a
competitive salary, generous equity, full benefits and the best team of nice
and smart people that you've ever worked with.

------
scouttle
Simply Secure [https://simplysecure.org/](https://simplysecure.org/) –
Philadelphia, PA or remote. (Potential for Visa support, but we need people
fast so would start by having them work remotely.)

We're a small group (aiming to get not-for-profit status) that focuses on
improving the usability of open-source secure-communications tools. We
launched last month with support from Dropbox, Google, and the Open Technology
Fund, and we're now hiring for the following positions:

\+ Research Director (or Associate Director) – ideally with a background in UX
research, product/project management, and security

\+ Operations Manager – with a background in grants management,
communications, and admin support

Our immediate efforts will include partnering directly with open-source
toolmakers to help them improve the usability of their tools (by bringing in
UX researchers and UX designers), and building a repository of online
resources that toolmakers can use without working directly with us.

The team will be small, so folks hired into these roles will have a lot of
responsibility and a lot of potential for impact and growth, both on the open-
source secure-communications ecosystem and on the culture of the organization.

[https://simplysecure.org/hiring/](https://simplysecure.org/hiring/)

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [http://hellonod.com](http://hellonod.com) \- Mountain View CA -
Full Time, no remote work.

We believe our technology will fundamentally change how we interact with
computers and our environment. We have built the first and only pixel accurate
gestural control device, and we are just getting started. Also checkout our
Skeletal Tracking at
[https://www.youtube.com/user/hellonod/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/hellonod/videos)
.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

We currently have a lot of work on our Mobile platforms so it is likely you
will start with Android or iOS.

Team: ex-(Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
apepe
Authorea.com - New York City, NY -
[https://authorea.com](https://authorea.com)

We make Authorea, a place for collaborative writing. Right now, we are mostly
interested in supporting scholarly and scientific content. We have been
referred to as "a hybrid between Google Docs and Github, for scientists". We
recently raised a seed round: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/22/authorea-
seed/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/22/authorea-seed/) and were mentioned
today in a Nature article: [http://www.nature.com/news/scientific-writing-the-
online-coo...](http://www.nature.com/news/scientific-writing-the-online-
cooperative-1.16039) Yay!

We're a small team - mostly recovering academics - so you'll have the
opportunity to make impactful decisions from day one. We also work in an
exciting field (scientific publication, scholarly authoring, data-driven
science, open science): it's a unique opportunity to change the face of
academia and scholarly collaboration. We're based in SoHo (New York City) but
we're open to remote options. Our current investors include ff Venture Capital
and NY Angels.

Open positions:

* Full Stack Engineer * Front End Designer/Engineer * Marketing and Communication Associate * Sales Associate

More info at [https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs)

Apply and say hi at hi@authorea.com

------
aturley
TheLadders -- Software Engineer -- New York, NY

\- What We're Looking for -

TheLadders ([http://www.theladders.com](http://www.theladders.com)) is looking
for full-time lead software engineers with experience building backend systems
using JVM technologies. You will be responsible for helping to set the
technical direction of the team, mentor other engineers, and contribute to the
design and development of our products. If you're interested, email me at
aturley@theladders.com.

\- What We Do -

Our mission at TheLadders is to help people advance their careers by providing
access to information and intelligence about jobs, jobseekers, and their
professional networks. From the user's perspective this is accomplished
through our websites and mobile apps. Under the hood, we have a technical
infrastructure that uses Java, Scala, RabbitMQ, Storm, Clustrix, Couchbase,
and a variety other technologies to deliver useful information to our users.

\- Who We Are -

Our engineering team is committed to growing and improving. We like to share
things that we've learned on our developer blog
([http://dev.theladders.com/](http://dev.theladders.com/)), each engineer is
given a yearly conference budget, and we have a weekly meeting called The
Conclave where engineers share what they know and what they've learned in the
last week. We also take care of our engineers, with unlimited vacation,
comprehensive health insurance, and competitive compensation.

------
andrewandrewafn
Medallia | Palo Alto // New York // London // Buenos Aires // Sydney
//Melbourne
([http://www.medallia.com/careers/](http://www.medallia.com/careers/))

Medallia was founded on a simple idea — that companies can win by putting the
customer before everything else. Our cloud-based platform does this by
capturing customer feedback, analyzing it in real-time, and then delivering it
to everyone in a company — from the c-suite to the frontline — to help them
improve. We’re now considered the leaders in a space we helped to create,
we’re Sequoia backed, and we’re growing like crazy — doubling in size every 12
months. We’ve got a culture focused on smarts, kindness, continual learning,
and irreverence.

Medallia is hiring for a full range of positions, both technical and non-
technical. Our engineers are tackling once-thought-to-be-impossible data
challenges, our client teams are working with some of the world’s best brands,
and our sales and marketing teams are selling into an explosive market.

We’d love to talk:

Engineering:
[http://engineering.medallia.com/](http://engineering.medallia.com/)

Biz: [http://www.medallia.com/job-
department/business/](http://www.medallia.com/job-department/business/)

------
martinshen
UpOut - SoMA, San Francisco [http://www.upout.com/insiders-
club](http://www.upout.com/insiders-club)

We help locals get out more. Our primary service is Insiders, a "Netflix for
Events".

We have 25% MoM growth with real revenue and thousands of customers but we're
only in 2 cities. We need your help to automate and scale up our services so
we can bring our service to every city. Our product has more traction than
engineering bandwidth which means the things you build will have a certain
impact.

We're freshly backed by top Silicon Valley VCs and angels. Our dev team is
currently 3 people so you'll be getting in on the ground floor. Our
compensation is competitive (cash + equity).

We're looking for a PHP Engineer and a Python Engineer. We're not looking for
"hackers" but professionals with 3+ years of software development experience.

Python - [http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/SAhv8F/Python-
Engineer.h...](http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/SAhv8F/Python-
Engineer.html) PHP - [http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/rEy1lM/PHP-
Engineer.html](http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/rEy1lM/PHP-Engineer.html)

If you have any questions, you can call me, Martin, at 415-404-5650.

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre, seeks new members for
our team. We develop machine learning techniques to better understand
chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform high-dimensional
functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead to new
biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation of
computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Effective 27 December 2014: Includes extended medical insurance,
dental insurance, maternity benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional
35 weeks), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
bpp198
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)

London, England.

[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
lcm133
Homesnap is hiring! | [http://www.homesnap.com](http://www.homesnap.com) |
Bethesda, MD (near Washington DC)

Open Positions:

    
    
      - iOS Developer
    
      - Android Developer
    
      - Sr. Web Developer
    
      - SQL Server Developer
    

Read more here:
[http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs)

Email me directly at lou [at] homesnap.com and be sure to include links to
your Github and/or StackOverflow profiles.

------
robbowser
Location: RTP / Morrisville NC

LED Lighting Control Revolution!

This is posting is for for our SmartCast™ Technology for LED lighting
controls. Check out the link for the video of this product!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl2L-dbgn54&index=2&list=PLo...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl2L-dbgn54&index=2&list=PLo1VVpFlOeUu8ZZvUHH2uf6IMc6T57-0-)

Cree is looking for a self-motivated, hands-on embedded firmware engineer to
develop features and integrate new technologies and algorithms into the
SmartCast™ lighting control system. The candidate shall have strong analog and
digital detailed design experience and be capable of developing embedded
firmware to support hardware design. The ideal candidate will have a mix of
both embedded and electric design knowledge to develop all aspects of a
control system component. This engineer will work within cross functional
groups consisting of marketing, engineering and manufacturing to research,
develop, design, qualify and introduce component and integrated component
products and systems into production. Responsibilities will include support of
product introduction and on-site technical support. A successful candidate
will be a resourceful problem solver who is able to work around technical
obstacles and will be adept at the implementation of practical solutions.

Apply Here:
[http://autohire.careershop.com/cree/JobSearch/JobCenterViewC...](http://autohire.careershop.com/cree/JobSearch/JobCenterViewCndt.asp?JobAd_Id=956940)

------
pointpth
Pointpath Studios - Brooklyn, NY - [http://pointpath.co](http://pointpath.co)

Pointpath Studios is looking for a motivated, talented, mid-level PHP
developer with front-end capability. You’d be developing web sites, building
web applications and solving painful problems for a growing group of clients,
primarily in the financial services industry.

We’re a small team in Brooklyn, so you’d have plenty of control over your
workflow, technologies and tools. Our focus is on the end user - quality user
interface and excellent user experience - and we’re open to whatever
technologies and approaches will achieve that. However, almost all of our
existing code is in PHP, so a strong knowledge of object-oriented PHP is a
must.

The job is focused on the back end, but some front end chops are necessary. We
value clean code and good practices, but our primary interest is in your
ability to execute and ship working solutions.

We’re looking for a new team member that is driven and constantly looking for
new challenges but at the same time thorough in execution and attentive to
details. This is a full-time position based out of our office located at the
intersection of residential Williamsburg (yes, that one) and industrial
Bushwick. We have a large loft space bathed in light, filled with plants and
all the espresso you can drink.

All the details at: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/69059/web-
developer-at...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/69059/web-developer-at-
a-brooklyn-studio-pointpath-studios)

------
zeeshanm
Seeking: Account Executive

Job Location: New York

Job Description:

Spollow builds easy-to-use leads generation and maintenance software for real
estate professionals. Our mission is to solve the biggest problem real estate
agents have: leads generation and conversion. The usability of the software
makes it sell itself as it brings a lot of value to our customers.

In this account executive position, you will be responsible for sales efforts
from both strategic and operational perspectives. You will be given training
on our sales strategy and will be provided with full functional training of
the software. We have developed a strong sales pipeline that you will be
taking over to close on prospective leads. Above all, we will be providing you
guidance throughout the entire sales cycle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

    
    
      Cold calling prospective accounts.
      Prioritizing and qualifying leads.
      Closing contracts using our self-service tool.
      Communicating feedback from sales meetings back to your supervisor.
    

QUALIFICATIONS

    
    
      Outgoing personality, personable, and friendly exposure.
      Interest in sales and growing with the organization.
      Attitude over aptitude.
    

PERKS

    
    
      A rare opportunity to grow with a fast-growing startup.
      Highly competitive sales commissions.
      

Please email your resume to team@spollow.com to apply for this job.

[http://www.spollow.com/careers/](http://www.spollow.com/careers/)

------
slack
Engine Yard | San Francisco, CA; Portland, OR, Dublin, Ireland; REMOTE |
Platform Engineer

As a platform engineer, you will spend most of your time working on
orchestration and automation which manages customer environments across AWS
and Azure infrastructures. Our platform is largely written in Ruby so a strong
grasp of the language is preferred.

Every day you will deliver features on a platform that powers tens of
thousands of servers. Ship software that runs the production environments for
many startups and enterprises. Have a direct impact on the lives of other
developers so they can focus on getting work done. Help us make cloud
deployments, better, faster and stronger.

The engineering team at Engine Yard is spread across 8 timezones (Dublin,
Ireland to San Francisco, California), so experience working in a distributed
team is very helpful. You will talk to colleagues via Zoom, post funny gifs to
our slack chat rooms, reserve and deploy your topic branches to staging
environments via our good pal `eybot`. When the build is green the trap is
clean. We deploy multiple times a day.

You'll get:

    
    
      Competitive salary
      Full medical, dental and vision benefits
      25 paid days off per year (holidays and PTO)
      401(k)
      We take care of your phone bill
      Paid travel to conferences
    

Must haves:

    
    
      A passion for writing great software to solve real problems for real people
      Demonstrated experience working with large-scale production systems
      Experience working in a distributed team
      Strong Ruby background
      The strong belief that a feature isn't finished until it's tested
      Occasional travel (at least once or twice a year: inter-office travel and engineering offsite)
      Somewhere between UTC and UTC-8
    

Great to have:

    
    
      Experience building and consuming apis
      Experience deploying and managing cloud-based infrastructure
      Experience with multiple languages (and an understanding of their tradeoffs)
      You've done the agile dance
      Thorough understanding of `git`
      Experience with configuration management (any will do, but we use chef)
      Linux systems administration background
    

Contact:

[http://www.engineyard.com](http://www.engineyard.com)

email: jhansen+job@engineyard.com

------
alook
URX is hiring! San Francisco, CA

URX is building the Mobile App Search API for Developers

[ [http://developers.urx.com/](http://developers.urx.com/) ]

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers:

=== The Role ===

URX is looking for an experienced software engineer to take URX’s architecture
to the next level by working on projects that touch all components in URX’s
technology stack. As a polyglot organization, URX looks for versatile problem
solvers with strong CS fundamentals who are excited to learn new languages and
frameworks. The ideal candidate will not only build solid systems, but also
excel at sharing knowledge with teammates and guiding the architecture of
systems developed by the team.

=== Responsibilities ===

* Scale high-traffic web services * Build distributed systems and data pipelines * Design and own end-to-end, multi-tier architectures

=== Requirements ===

* BA/BS in Computer Science, or a related field * Strong knowledge of Python, Java, Go, C, and/or Scala desirable * 3+ years experience building distributed systems * Experience designing, documenting, and building an API in a production environment * Understanding of data flows and data integrity * Interest in machine learning and information retrieval * Experience with Lucene is a plus

=== Where to Apply ===

[http://urx.com/careers/engineering](http://urx.com/careers/engineering)

------
pashabitz
San Francisco, CA, can sponsor H1B

TXN: We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”). We’re well funded by great investors (A16Z, Homebrew,
Bloomberg Beta, Slow Ventures and more) and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today, we
use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

Looking for full-stack software engineers. A lot of work around data and
visualization.

I'm the co-founder and CTO, please email me to apply - pasha@txn.co

More detailed job descriptions: [http://txn.co/jobs/](http://txn.co/jobs/)

Why join TXN?

\- Be in the front seat building a company and product from scratch.

\- We are a small team that believes in ownership. You’ll have a huge part in
everything that we do and own your projects, not just be a small cog in the
machine.

\- Learning: we strongly believe in learning and personal development. We’re
building a culture where everybody is encouraged and supported to learn and
improve every day.

\- Doing your best work every day: at TXN, we’ve decided to build something
truly great. With everything we do, big and small, we’re striving to do
something that we’ll be proud of.

------
cwp
BetterCompany - San Francisco, CA

BetterCompany is an early-stage startup (less than 10 employees), based in
SF's financial district. The company is well-funded by some of the best
enterprise angels and VCs in the business.

We're building a mobile- and web-based app for anonymous feedback and
communication within companies. Getting feedback in the workplace is hard.
Suggestion boxes suck, 360 reviews suck, questionaires from HR suck. We can do
better.

We're looking for solid developers to work on all aspects of the app.
Experience with node.js, Python, Objective-C, Java, client-side Javascript,
Postgres and Linux would be directly relevant, bonus points for hackers with
experience with "mind-expanding" technologies, like Lisp, Smalltalk, Erlang,
Haskell etc.

We're also looking for a security engineer—someone who can audit the codebase,
find and fix vulnerabilities and evaluate proposed features for their security
impact. We're taking anonymity seriously.

Finally, we're looking for a technical marketer. This job is a combination of
user reasearch and growth hacking. The ideal candidate is technical enough to
dig into data but who is creative enough to test ad copy, write content, and
comfortable talking on the phone with users to tease out insights.

If you're interested, please contact me - colin@bettercompany.co

------
jobs_triggit
Triggit - Site Reliability Engineer - San Francisco - Full time

We have a full OSS stack as the backbone of our operations, including Chef and
Linux. Tracking our latency, performance, and server availability is critical
to our business. Our systems are handling large and ever increasing amounts of
traffic, so experience with load balancers and techniques for distributing
traffic are a must. Solid networking fundamentals, knowledge of how the Linux
operating system provides access to networking resources to applications, as
well as CPU/RAM/Disk resources, will be used daily.

What you'll get to do all day:

Build and improve automated monitoring systems for our platform Write Chef
scripts to support our deploy processes Work with other Engineers to deploy
services Make Chef deploys to push out configuration changes to Linux servers
Respond to any events that occur properly and escalate correctly as needed Why
you'll love coming into work every day:

Chance to make a real and recognised impact across all aspects of Triggit's
operations Pushing the boundaries with cutting edge technology is encouraged
Requirements:

Must have 3-7 years of professional work experience Experience with managing
an always on, 24/7 platform, including on-call duties Safety first attitude
toward emergency response Higher level scripting language knowledge,
particularly in Ruby and Shell. Chef 10.0+ experience

Apply at:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oqQ2XfwZ&s=hacker_news](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oqQ2XfwZ&s=hacker_news)

------
bowmanb
Canopy Apps - New York, NY ([http://canopyapps.com](http://canopyapps.com))

We're funded by the NIH to create tools to help clinicians provide better
healthcare to underserved minorities. Right now we're looking for:

★ A backend developer. You will work on the system that powers our Canopy
Medical Translator iOS and Android applications, extend our API to enable
other health tech applications to access our content and features, and enhance
our system of collecting, storing, and analyzing user data. We currently use
Ruby (Rails), but you will have the opportunity to influence the technology we
use.

More info: [https://angel.co/canopy-apps/jobs/38107-backend-web-
develope...](https://angel.co/canopy-apps/jobs/38107-backend-web-developer)

★ A sales associate: [https://angel.co/canopy-apps/jobs/38110-sales-associate-
heal...](https://angel.co/canopy-apps/jobs/38110-sales-associate-health-tech)

★ A marketing and sales intern:
[https://www.internmatch.com/internships/canopy-
apps/marketin...](https://www.internmatch.com/internships/canopy-
apps/marketing-and-sales-intern-health-tech--2)

★ A product development intern:
[https://www.internmatch.com/internships/canopy-
apps/product-...](https://www.internmatch.com/internships/canopy-apps/product-
development-intern-health-tech-apps)

Email brian@canopyapps.com if you're interested!

------
bgriggs1
Knack - [http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com) \- REMOTE

Knack makes it easy for anyone to build online database apps.

We're growing rapidly and looking for a lead developer, AWS systems engineers,
and front end designer/developer:

[http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs)

We're focused on building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love.

We can’t compete with Google on start-up perks, but we can more than compete
if you’re looking to sink you teeth in and have a major impact:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we need team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

* Culture: we work hard, but also don’t take ourselves too seriously and make sure we have a great time along the way.

------
thruflo
London, UK / Remote -- [https://www.opendesk.cc](https://www.opendesk.cc)

We're building a company that designs and makes work space furniture. We're
looking for a Python developer to help abstract our systems into a general
platform for open making.

Because our products are designed for digital fabrication, they can be
downloaded and made locally anywhere in the world. This has allowed us to
build global distribution faster than any other furniture company. We've been
backed by the UK Government, Telefónica and
[https://www.crowdcube.com/investment/open-
desk-15500](https://www.crowdcube.com/investment/open-desk-15500)

Some info on the founding team and company here:
[https://www.opendesk.cc/about](https://www.opendesk.cc/about)

I'm the CTO and I currently work on web development with one other developer.
We're using Python (Pyramid, SQLAlchemy) and Postgres with a Vagrant dev
environment, currently deploying to Heroku in production. New feature
development is through standalone WSGI apps, with API backend and Angular JS
client. We need your help to build, improve and evolve our current website and
systems into what we hope will become an Etsy-scale transactional platform
delivering digital designs for distributed manufacturing.

We're based in London. You can work here or anywhere in the world, as long as
you can be online for a good chunk of the UK working day. We're flexible on
full-time vs part-time and salary vs contract. Email me on thruflo@opendesk.cc

------
hpvic03
Hashrocket - Software Developer - Chicago || Jacksonville Beach, FL

Hashrocket is a software consulting company that builds solutions for web and
mobile, specializing in Ruby on Rails, iOS, and Android.

We are hiring experienced Ruby on Rails and iOS developers to work on-site in
our Chicago or Jacksonville locations. We look for a certain set of qualities
in our development staff since we interact directly with non-technical clients
and keep a very rapid development pace. We practice pair programming all the
time, keep our project teams small (2-6) and focus on constantly delivering
value to our clients through daily standups, rapid deployment and an agile
mindset. We have a highly collaborative environment with no cubicles and no
management hierarchy, which allows us to focus on delivering the best products
possible for our clients.

We take care of our own and offer great benefits to all our employees.

* Salary based on experience

* All expenses paid when you speak at an event

* Annual budget for conference attendance

* Company paid family healthcare premiums

* Full 401k matching with no vesting period

* Relocation expenses

* Sustainable pace: 35 hours billable client work and 5 hours of open-source contributions per week

Apply here: [http://hashrocket.com/contact-us/jobs/developer/hacker-
news](http://hashrocket.com/contact-us/jobs/developer/hacker-news)

------
webshaped
Crypto Exchange of the Americas ([https://mexbt.com](https://mexbt.com)),
Remote possible (Mexico)

We are looking for a full stack ruby developer to join our fast growing
Bitcoin startup. It's ok if you don't have a thousand years of experience with
ruby/rails but we expect you to be sharp and show an ability to learn fast.
Preferably you are based in Mexico or latin america and speak excellent
Spanish and English, but remote is possible initially.

If you love to use cutting edge tools and technologies, and have an interest
in Bitcoin or cryptography then you’ll be right at home. We expect you to
develop either using OSX or Linux. You should be able to communicate fluently
in English. You should have experience with some or all of the following:

    
    
      - HTML5 & RWD 
      - Ruby & Ruby on Rails 
      - SQL databases (especially postgresql) 
      - Coffeescript 
      - SASS 
      - Git 
      - Linux / Unix
    

In addition if you have any professional or academic experience concerning
cryptography or software security then this would definitely be a bonus.

To apply please send your CV along with a link to your Github profile to
william@mexbt.com Feel free to add links to any interesting projects/sites you
have developed.

------
sian_OK
London, UK

Java, Scala, Python or C++ Developers

Looking for strong Java, Scala, Python or C++ developers to join an elite team
developing the Core Infrastructure within a Top Tier International Bank -
meaning 1000's of desktops, 1000's of Grid cores, 1000's of batch compute
cores!

>>>> A special shout out to any hardcore techies who could never see
themselves in banking: this is a _tech_ team that brings all the cool tools
and innovation (plus the salary!) that come with a multi million ££ platform,
but none of the red tape or financial products.

Some quick facts: * Core team creating platform used across entire business
with thousands of stakeholders * Reporting directly to Managing Directors, get
quality code live quickly using whatever tech you feel is best * Technically
innovative, team is Embedded into business

Day to day you will be developing High Performance, data driven libraries and
toolkits; system components are heavily multi-threaded asynchronous servers, a
globally distributed IDE with one click deployment, dependency graph framework
to model financial objects, and a Distributed object database scaled to
thousands of simultaneous clients.

If this sounds like something you'd like to know more about, please do drop me
a line __: sian.robertson@oxfordknight.co.uk

~~~
combination90
Hi, this sounds really interesting to me but I don't have any financial
experience (5 years core Java, 1 year scala - mainly big data companies). Will
this be a problem? Thanks, C

~~~
sian_OK
Not at all - this is a purely technical team. Although you will be building
the core platform that is used across the entire institution, this does not
require knowledge of any financial products. In fact, a majority of the
current team have come from non-banking backgrounds!

It would be good to chat - please feel free to drop me an email:
sian.robertson@oxfordknight.co.uk

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TC Disrupt NYC and recently raised our $8M Series A -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-
rebundling](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling)

Vurb is evolving the way we search and share on web and mobile. Rather than
windows/tabs or jumping from app to app, we're building a platform that brings
services together and delivers a cohesive experience in one place - an app
you'll use every day.

Our investors include Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, Redpoint Ventures, and many others.

Why me? Apply if you want to join a small team that is rapidly growing (since
we just raised new money), take on significant responsibility and ship
rapidly. This is a hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things
on the Internet.

Full-time opportunities (interview on-site, H1B transfers OK)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, recommendation systems, NLP, graph dbs, data crawling/processing. Search experience strongly desired. CS degree required.

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: work on your choice of backend, frontend, APIs, devops. Experience in JavaScript / node.js preferred

* Lead Android Engineer

* Lead Designer - product / visual - please include your portfolio or Dribbble

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

~~~
bohnej
Vurb confuses me because it says "Engineering All Levels" on vurb.com/jobs but
then this post says "Lead Android Engineer." What do you really want?

~~~
blo
We have positions for both. See the full-stack/generalist bullet above.

~~~
bohnej
This may be moot since I never got an application response, but the full-stack
description in OP doesn't include Android.

------
hirobert
The Noun Project - Los Angeles, CA

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

\--------------------------

Django / Python Developer

The Job: The Noun Project isn't just a library of icons: it's an active venue
for ideas, where users share and create our visual language. We need a full-
time Python developer to make this space available, functional and evolving.
The right candidate is a life learner with a proven background in modern MVC
frameworks (Django and the like), fluency in Javascript (jQuery and
CoffeeScript) and an understanding of APIs. They should be both disciplined
and imaginative in their work, a great communicator and a clean coder. Those
with a working knowledge of front-end development and an interest in web
standards will be at an advantage.

The Traits: You're a developer with several projects under your belt. You
understand how to validate user input and optimize queries to make fewer
database calls. You’re also familiar with making requests to REST APIs.

The Responsibilities: Developing user facing features with Django Working
directly with designers and front-end developers

The Perks: Market salary, Generous benefits, Valuable equity, Creative work
environment, Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our
ideas. We all collaborate.

When you apply for this position, make sure to send your resume and a link to
your personal site or portfolio. Developers without a website or web portfolio
need not apply.

------
swiss2008
Shippo - San Francisco, CA - Fulltime or Intern. Visa welcome. -
[https://goshippo.com/jobs/](https://goshippo.com/jobs/)

WHAT WE ARE WORKING ON

We at Shippo are working on an API that simplifies shipping for e-commerce
stores. Our API streamlines the shipping process by connecting to all
different shipping providers at the same time via one unified platform. At the
moment we are a team of eight and growing fast. Since we are an API first
company our tech team is the backbone of the company. We are focused on the
scalability of the API to smoothly onboard some of our larger customers, e.g.
our new partner GoDaddy.

REQUIREMENTS

As a full-time engineer at Shippo you are expected to do the following
comfortably: Pick up and learn new concepts, both in engineering and product,
and be able to apply that knowledge quickly. We're built on Python, at least
basic knowledge is a big plus. Basic knowledge of data science to develop a
strong focus on how Shippo uses data to innovate. Ability to work well in a
small team and to be ready to take the lead while we are growing. Lead the
team into new plausible directions that will improve our technology, product
and customer experience.

BENEFITS

Being part of a fast growing early stage startup, amazing office well located
in the heart of SOMA, free lunch, snacks and the best cappuccino in the world,
handmade by our head of sales Nima, being part of an international team that
is really passionate about what we are building.

Send an email with your resume and a couple of lines about why you want to
join Shippo to simon@goshippo.com!

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced iOS, frontend specialists, and fullstack web. We're always open to
good backend, Android, and DevOps engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends first and enable you to do your best work. Processes are light
and trust is high. At 26 engineers we're not so big where you can't know
everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and you
don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not having
bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every other
Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2014@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

------
meaydinli
Content Direct is hiring in Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for
the right candidate.

CSG Media's Content Direct solution empowers the top brands in media and
entertainment too easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their
premium digital content and customers. Content Direct is offered as either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

    
    
      * Android Developers
      * iOS Developers
      * Windows Developers
      * JavaScript Web Developers
      * Technical Analysts
      * Software Architect
      * C# Software Engineers
    

\- We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hour’s, Group Outings and much more. \- Find more about us at
[http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html)
\- To join our fantastic team please send your resume to: work@csgi.com and
Tara Taft will be in touch with you.

------
psgibbs
Folsom Labs, San Francisco, Full Time Software Engineers (www.folsomlabs.com)

We make powerful design tools for Solar PV (think cloud-based AutoCAD with
built in physics modeling). Our mission is to make these tools as easy to use
as possible, which dramatically broadens the availability of solar. It's a
unique place in the solar industry, new technologies desperately need software
like ours to convince both banks and installers that they can have positive
impact on energy production.

We launched to revenue in January, and have real traction and high growth, and
we're still just a 4 person team, so there's a ton of opportunity. Everyday we
get to deal with a range of problems that few startups get to offer – we have
a modern web-stack, we need to use our cloud-clusters for the simulation half
of the product, but also get to solve interesting physics/optimization
problems on a regular basis (if that's your thing).

– Paul paul.gibbs@folsomlabs.com

[1] [http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/better-faster-
ba...](http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/better-faster-ba..). [2]
AngularJS, Python/Flask (API/Backend), Cython/C (Physics Simulation Engine)

------
peterwaller
ScraperWiki.com is always looking for talented, generalist engineers - people
who can advance our products and build things for our customers.

Location: Liverpool/Northwest UK

We're currently building [https://pdftables.com](https://pdftables.com) which
converts tables of data locked up in PDFs into formats more useful for the
general public. What sounds like a boring problem actually requires quite a
sophisticated approach - PDF's usually don't have much in the way of useful
structural information in them.

As an engineer at ScraperWiki I can honestly say this is the most fun place I
have worked. My office offers an environment of self-determination, a chance
to explore all areas of the stack from product development to technical
development, operations, security, product design and user experience.

We have a generous holiday package and a guy in the office called Dragon. He
has a giant fluffy red beard and long hair and is generally an awesome guy.

What more could one ask?

We build things in Python, Go and Node, using Github, EC2 and salt - to name a
few things. Of you, we don't ask anything specific, but hopefully you can
demonstrate to us some decent experience in building interesting things. We
would expect someone who at least had a year or two's experience with Python
or experience equivalent to that.

You can contact me personally or our CEO. Bonus points if you can crack the
puzzle:

    
    
      UHR2IyNRbmJ6bCppaS1KfXF2fX1nMjZ+djluc3k9bWpCS0d
      AUAVJQQhQRV5eDUsCXVBbXxRBWRdLUF1VXVEeSyggNmM9Kj
      NnKzsrKCcoKm8kOTsgdG9/

------
lurien
Chapel Hill, NC - Eighty Percent Solutions
([http://80pct.com](http://80pct.com))

Sr. Software Engineer (Python, Javascript, Objective C, PostgreSQL)

fred@80pct.com

\----

We build products that reduce digital distractions. Our products, Freedom
([https://macfreedom.com](https://macfreedom.com)) & Anti-Social
([https://anti-social.cc](https://anti-social.cc)), have great press coverage
and over 55,000 paid users.

We're hard at work building our new SaaS solution to help our customers manage
distractions across all their devices from a single point.

At Eighty Percent Solutions you'll join a small, collaborative team focused on
building simple and elegant experiences for our users. Everyone on our team
has a high degree of autonomy and responsibility. We're looking for someone
that can learn quickly and get things done. Our stack is Python with a
PostgreSQL backend on AWS and we have client applications on Mac, Windows,
Linux, Android and iOS.

Our office is currently in the heart of Chapel Hill - a thriving college town
and a stones throw from Durham & Raleigh. We offer equity for employees, and
promote a healthy work life balance along with a positive work environment.

------
amitkumar01
Glance | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) or REMOTE (Can sponsor H1B) | Looking for -
Android, iOS, Platform and Front-end Engineers

== OUR MISSION ==

Redefine the mobile ecosystem by making mobile content easily accessible and
discoverable...like pagerank did for the web.

== ABOUT US ==

We’re a seed-stage company started by serial entrepreneurs with backgrounds in
mobile and machine learning. We’re backed by prominent investors including
Reid Hoffman, Mike Maples, Greylock and NEA. We’re developing the equivalent
of pagerank for mobile to help billions of users connect with the best content
on their phones. Our approach is built on a data driven contextual platform
and elegant UX that frees content from siloed applications delighting both
users and developers.

== WE'RE HIRING ==

* Mobile Engineers (Android & iOS) - You are passionate about writing code and tired of making “just another mobile app”. You’re up to the challenge of pushing the platform to do things others thought impossible.

* Platform Engineers - You have experience building scalable server architectures that are fast + efficient and enjoy creating tools to process and gain insights from large sets of data

* Front-end Engineers - You are passionate about building elegant web products.

===

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is
making something people will use daily we would love to talk. Compensation is
competitive, including benefits and equity.

To apply, email your resume (and GitHub/code links if you have) to
jobs@helloglance.com

------
brlewis
US - Boston, MA and San Francisco, CA

Fitbit is hiring full-time software and hardware engineers. I've been a
Principal Software Engineer at Fitbit since November (previously Senior
Software Engineer at Google) and Fitbit is an awesome place to work. The
company culture is fantastic. The people are great to work with. The Boston
office feels like a startup because it's so small and new, yet we're well-
funded and secure. Everywhere I go people tell me they love our product or
know someone who loves it and talks about it.

Boston Software Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?35Rglgwi](http://jobvite.com/m?35Rglgwi)

San Francisco Software Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3XSglgwb](http://jobvite.com/m?3XSglgwb)

San Francisco Hardware Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3kVhlgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3kVhlgwC)

If you're really good but none of those positions seems to exactly fit you,
apply anyway. New projects are emerging with big data, new products, and other
ideas. Feel free to reply with general-interest questions. Personal inquiries
can be emailed to me, blewis at the obvious domain.

In Site Engineering, we're using jQuery, Bootstrap, underscore, Handlebars,
Backbone, Stylus, Buster, Selenium, requirejs, and Highcharts on the front
end, with new technologies introduced as needed. We're only using node as part
of the build system for now. The back end is tomcat with a lot of Spring and
Hibernate in front of mysql. Some big data projects I'm aware of also use
Python. Beyond that, check job listings to know what tools might be used.

~~~
elymspears
I applied to FitBit a few months ago through LinkedIn but never heard anything
in response. Is it OK to apply again; can I get in touch about my previous
application?

------
tom_scrace
London: Farringdon. On-site only.

Timetric ([https://timetric.com](https://timetric.com)) is looking for
engineers with python/django & machine learning expertise, to help us build
massive data analysis and visualization systems. We're a small but rapidly
growing team, of developers and product managers. We use git, code reviews and
a one-click deploy/rollback system so that we can rapidly iterate and ship
product.

We're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our products
(and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

\-------------------------

We develop in Python/Django and JavaScript, so any JS experience is a huge
plus.

You need to have:

    
    
        Python experience.
        Comfortable working in a Linux environment.
        Used to working with git (or mercurial).
    

And it would be really great if you also had some of:

    
    
        Django experience.
        Understanding of HTML/CSS.
        JavaScript experience.
    
        Numerical/scientific/mathematical background.
        Understanding of AI/ML techniques.
    

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

Email us at jobs@timetric.com

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

------
650REDHAIR
Senior Backend Engineer - Fanout ([http://fanout.io](http://fanout.io)) -
Mountain View

Fanout makes it easy to build realtime applications and APIs. We operate a
distributed cloud service for delivering data in realtime via a variety of
transport mechanisms: REST, HTTP streaming, WebSockets, Webhooks, XMPP. Useful
for creating applications like chat, sports updates, stock tickers, games, and
collaborative applications.

You're a backend engineer who is passionate about realtime technologies,
network protocols, and open standards. You hate silos and walled gardens. You
have opinions about when to use event-driven vs threaded programming patterns.
You lie awake at night thinking about how to optimize out network round trips.
You might even know assembly language, or did in a past life.

Also, our code is almost entirely open source! You should think that's pretty
incredible. [http://fanout.io/open/](http://fanout.io/open/)

Important pieces of our stack: C++ & Python/Django, ZeroMQ, Mongrel2, Redis.

Your job:

\- Help us build out and scale our distributed cloud service.

\- Squeeze the most value out of our servers.

\- Make the service bulletproof.

\- Gloat about how you get paid to code publicly on GitHub.

Email: info@fanout.io

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

Front End Developer & Python Developer

=====================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup (we recently closed a $6.25M Series B) to help us build and expand our
market leading Retention Automation Platform.

Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the Pyramid
web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing platforms
in the world.

Front End Developers will be able to work in JavaScript with Backbone, jQuery
and MarionetteJS to build out our rapidly growing web application.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham office.

More info here:

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython)

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper)

------
suhailpatel
OnApp - [http://onapp.com](http://onapp.com) \- London, UK - On Site

\-------------------------------------

OnApp is all about helping service providers build their own public clouds. We
build software that helps hosting companies compete against Amazon by
providing a turn key Cloud and CDN platform. We are well funded and have big
clients such as major cloud hosting companies (Dediserve, VPS.net etc.) and
big telcos on our Cloud and CDN platforms.

We have more than 500 individual hosting providers running our software and we
want to cluster them all to bring a compute federation so users can spin up a
cloud server of any scale anywhere in the world. We've already done this for
the CDN market: [http://onapp.com/platform/onapp-
cdn/](http://onapp.com/platform/onapp-cdn/)

\-------------------------------------

Our dev stack comprises of Rails, Git, Postgres, Redis and Ansible but there's
plenty of other technologies being used like Python, C++, Java, MySQL and
more.

We are actively looking for Rails Developers for our London office to help us
develop the OnApp Compute Marketplace. If you are interested, email me
directly: suhail@onapp.com

------
ibash
\------------

DataHero

San Francisco, CA

datahero.com/about/jobs

Node.js | Backbone | Angular | D3 | MySQL

    
    
        * Full Stack Engineer
        * Machine Learning
        * Frontend Engineer
    

\----

At DataHero, we’re building an impactful data analysis and visualization
platform that anyone can use to understand their business data.

Can you explain a join to your sales managers? Can you instead build a system
where they can combine their Salesforce and Stripe data without learning a
line of SQL?

Our system uses recommendation algorithms, an intuitive user experience, and
all the dirty engineering grit to give non-engineers superhuman analysis
skills.

You:

    
    
      - build high-concurrency single page HTML5 webapps
      - don’t mind that Node.js hasn’t yet reached 1.0 
        (and have built many an escalator through the 9 levels of callback hell)
      - believe design is just as important as engineering
      - want to work for a top venture backed startup with monthly recurring revenue
      - want to contribute to our beer preference datasets 
        with our small close-knit team:
        https://datahero.com/blog/2014/06/17/datahero-beer-consumption-analysis
    

If you’re a software hacker or data nerd, get in touch with us at
jobs@datahero.com.

------
rongolan
Rails dev needed to help build a community in the video game space

We’re an NYC based company building an online community for the video game
industry, and are hiring a rails/full stack developer on contract to build v1
of the application. You’ll be working off of front end product designs, but
will have technical flexibility to build out the back end. This will start out
as a contract job, but has the potential for more if its the right fit. Pay
will be based on experience.

This will be an exciting and new approach for the video game industry, and
we’re looking for someone who shares in our passion for the space.

Who we’re looking for: \- You’re comfortable working with a very small team,
and with building a web application from scratch \- Have a passion for video
games \- You are an expert in Ruby and Rails \- Have a very solid
understanding of databases \- Experienced in deploying to a test environment
\- Expert in HTML, CSS and JS (and relevant frameworks) \- Ideally are local
to New York City, but not a must

If you’re interested and a serious candidate, please include a sentence about
grabbing coffee or getting on Skype in your reply. please contact me by email,
ron@cartrdge.com

------
answers
St. Louis, MO Sr. PHP Web Developer Answers.com Meaghan.Cale@answers.com

This is a mid to senior level position building and maintaining our numerous
high traffic Facebook apps. You would be part of a team responsible for
writing backend php / mysql, and frontend html / css / javascript. We are a
very agile team doing incremental deploys multiple times a day. Your code will
impact millions of users and you will also be able to monitor how your code
impacts revenue for the company.

About you:

Follow industry leader blogs and twitter feeds to stay current with new
techniques and technologies at your disposal as a developer. Are a fast
learner and can pickup new things quickly, be it a technique, framework, or
language. May or may not have worked on a high traffic site yet, but the idea
of doing so excites you rather than intimidates you.

Required Skills:

jQuery HTML - tableless CSS - above average (we don’t support IE6) OOP
experience - common design patterns: Singleton, Factory, MVC, etc MVC
framework experience Preferred Skills:

LAMP development experience Above average javascript knowledge Social media
aware (have an active facebook / twitter / google+ account) Bonus Skills:

Facebook app or api experience High traffic experience and optimization for it
Good debugging skills Js mvc experience (backbone.js) Experience with some
"html5" aspects like local storage and pushstate jQuery plugin or javascript
library authoring Can come up with interesting product ideas (we're always
looking for new app ideas) Have a good UX/UI sense Have used media queries to
create responsive layouts Contribute to open source projects Native mobile
experience (iOS, Android)

------
adamwk
Social Print Studio is hiring a full stack engineer!

San Francisco, CA (local) in the Heart of SoMa.

We need a full-stack engineer who will work on our customer facing web
applications (e. g. [http://printstagr.am](http://printstagr.am) and
[http://printstud.io](http://printstud.io)). You will be in charge of
revitalizing the customer experience as well as re-architecting some of our
services to scale with our continued growth.

Who are we? We are Social Print Studio, a photo-printing company and creative
agency. You might know us from Printstagram and our photo printing app, Print
Studio. You can find out more about us here:
[http://www.socialprintstudio.com](http://www.socialprintstudio.com)

Hopefully you know php as well as the basic web technologies (JS, HTML, CSS)
and are capable of jumping into a new code base and know right away how in can
be improved (there’s a lot of room for improvement here).

Be part of a small engineering team with big dreams. Some of the perks include
medical coverage, generous equity, and a company dog named Whiskey.

To apply, please email me at adam@socialprintstudio.com

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: ~25 heads, 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers and data scientists excited to join an early-
stage startup to help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
amandawild
\----- Shake ----- Downtown NYC -----
[http://www.shakelaw.com/](http://www.shakelaw.com/)

:::::Why you would love to get a beer with us:::::

We’ve brought together a smart, talented group of people who care about what
they do and care about the people they work with. As we grow, we’re looking
for great people who share our passion for improving the world with technology
and aren’t fazed by our overuse of quotes from Hook. Think you would be a good
fit? BANGARANG!

Also because you could end up in this picture:
[http://websta.me/p/744924852870364217_353948246](http://websta.me/p/744924852870364217_353948246)

:::::Why you would love to work with us:::::

Shake is a technology platform making the law accessible, understandable and
affordable for consumers and small businesses. We strive to combine the
simplicity and convenience of a handshake with the protection of a legal
agreement.

:::::What could you be doing:::::

-Software Engineer (MEAN stack) -Lead iOS Developer -Senior Android Developer

Check out [http://www.shakelaw.com/jobs/](http://www.shakelaw.com/jobs/) or
email jobs@shakelaw.com with questions.

------
sparkman55
Rinse, Inc. - San Francisco (Design District), CA USA - www.rinse.com

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. Our
customers use a mobile app, our website, or SMS to schedule a delivery, and
then we use sophisticated software and processes to 'level up' what is still
mostly a pen-and-paper industry. We've been growing exponentially for over a
year now; if you live in SF and haven't heard of us, you will soon!

Before considering joining our team, you might try out our service. Send me an
email and I'll make sure you get a credit.

We're hiring Software Developers of all experience levels to solve problems
ranging from the capacitated vehicle routing problem to image processing to
linux kiosks. We're primarily Django + Bootstrap.js with a healthy dose of
Celery + Heroku + Ubuntu. Big bonus points if you have history in the
industry!

We're also hiring a Customer Experience Specialist. No technical skills are
necessary for this role, but you'll need well-developed empathy and solid
written and verbal communication skills. We have absolutely stellar customer
satisfaction and retention statistics, and we aim to keep it that way! If you
want to join a rapidly-growing startup in San Francisco, but aren't an elite
hacker, here's your chance!

Finally, at our current growth rate, we're hiring part-time drivers
constantly. If you have a car, a clean driving record, and want a part time
job with evening hours, join us! The job is great for students, or perhaps
those who want a little extra cash while bootstrapping their startup.

If you have any questions about any of these roles, please do not hesitate to
email me directly at sam <at> rinse.com

------
jpallen
ShareLaTeX - UK, full-time, remote, first non-founder developer.

Help us empower scientists by building usable research tools.

We’re looking for a full stack web developer to join us as employee number 1
at ShareLaTeX (www.sharelatex.com). Our flagship product is an online LaTeX
editor that makes it trivial to get started with LaTeX and collaborate with
your colleagues. Students and scientists love us, and now we’re looking to
expand our team so that we can solve similar workflow problems in data
analysis and numerical modelling (using Python and R).

You should be comfortable quickly learning new technologies and enthusiastic
about improving the efficiency of scientists and their tools. Our current
technology stack involves Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, Coffeescript, Angular.js,
and Docker, so experience in these is useful but not required. We’d rather see
that you have demonstrable interest in the problems we are solving, and that
you’ve created some great stuff in the past.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working for us:

* Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of free software.

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* We don’t expect you to have to fill up a 9-5, 40 hour work week. A work/life balance is important and we don’t think programming is an activity that can be neatly time boxed.

* You can work fully remotely (in fact, you probably will). The founders work remotely already.

* We’re a bootstrapped company with no outside investors.

Send me an email: james@sharelatex.com

------
cmccarrick
San Francisco - iMatchative - Director of Engineering, Director/VP of Product,
QA, Dev/Ops, Data Engineering, Web Crawler Engineer and about 15 more.

ALTX is connecting the right investor to the right fund. Founded in 2012 as
iMatchative, we’ve built a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based network
that helps investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments with innovative algorithms, behavioral and traditional statistics
and analysis.

Founded by hedge fund expert Sam Hocking, our team is made of software
engineers, bankers, marketers, psychologists and operations experts. We’re
challenging the norms and learn from each other, and we’re determined to make
our way of matching qualified investors to the right funds the new standard
for institutional investing.

We have a product out with customers onboard including some of the world’s
largest endowments and major financial organizations, a very active board of
advisors including Harvard, Stanford and the London School of Economics, and
we’re set to double our engineering team. Join us!

Help us develop data pipelines, use NLP and machine learning to process and
analyze all of the worlds financial data related to Hedge Funds. We utilize
many different technologies including JAVA, Python, Hadoop, Storm, Neo4J,
Elastic Search and more.

We just received our Series B from the largest financial institution in the
world and the richest person in the world.

You can apply here: [http://grnh.se/p4nl70](http://grnh.se/p4nl70)

[http://www.imatchative.com](http://www.imatchative.com)
[http://www.getaltx.com](http://www.getaltx.com)

------
FUSAR_rs
New York, NY

FUSAR Technologies - Wearable tech for the road and racetrack.
([http://fusar.com](http://fusar.com))

Embedded Systems Engineer ([http://angel.co/fusar-
technologies/jobs/35038-embedded-syste...](http://angel.co/fusar-
technologies/jobs/35038-embedded-systems-engineer))

At FUSAR, we're dedicated to changing the way motorsports enthusiasts approach
safety through the introduction of advanced wearable technologies.

FUSAR's flagship product, the GUARDIAN smart helmet, resides at the crossroads
of wearable technology and the internet of things. The GUARDIAN will help
bring motorcycle safety to the next step in it's evolution through the
integration of advanced driver assistance systems. For the first time ever,
not only will your helmet protect you in the event of an accident, it may help
prevent it altogether.

We're looking for driven, resourceful, out-of-the-box thinkers to join our
team and help us develop solutions never realized outside of science fiction.

Ride with us.

[See more: [http://angel.co/fusar-technologies](http://angel.co/fusar-
technologies)]

------
kdole
Operations manager/System administrator/DevOps at Collaborative Drug Discovery
- Burlingame, California

[https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/employment#h-5](https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/employment#h-5)

\---

As the first full-time member of the operations team, you will be in charge of
the infrastructure used to deliver the CDD Vault application. We have cabinets
in two data centers, and have begun deploying an on-premises version of our
application to customers with specific security requirements.

We believe in infrastructure-as-code. We are looking for someone who is
already skilled at automating infrastructure management, or someone who has a
SysAdmin background and a strong desire to strengthen their coding skills.
This is a great opportunity for someone who wants the freedom to create and
manage infrastructure the way they think is best.

The ideal candidate has experience with a lot of the following:

    
    
        Hardware monitoring and troubleshooting
        Linux/Unix systems administration
        Firewall and VPN configuration
        Configuration management (currently Puppet)
        Database replication, backups, and monitoring (currently MySQL)
        Network and OS security hardening, monitoring, and auditing
    

… and a strong desire to learn about the rest.

You must:

    
    
        Be local to our Burlingame office or willing to relocate
        Be able to participate in weekly on-call rotation with two other employees
        Be independent, meticulous, and result-driven
    

To apply, please contact work@collaborativedrug.com with your resume and a few
sentences explaining why you would like to work with us.

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC -- local or remote

We're looking to add a developer to our small team. You'll help us write and
maintain our ever-growing stable of web-based Python applications for
governments, non-profits, and the public.

Reasons to work for us:

* Developers are at the heart of our business. We have a flexible, no-nonsense environment where you can get real work done.

* Developers make our technology decisions.

* We enjoy programming and take pride in our craft. We strive to develop software that our users love to use.

* Python is our primary language and we develop on OS X and Linux.

* We love and use open source software, such as PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Git, and Asterisk.

* We're a 501(c)(3) non-profit making software that helps governments and other non-profits help people in need.

We're typically most impressed by candidates who have:

* A desire and talent for solving problems with software

* A strong curious streak and a love for learning

* Solid written and verbal communication skills

* A breadth of software development experience

* Experience with modeling relational data, and also with SQL

* Familiarity with web standards and technologies

We'd love to hear from you. Please send a résumé to employment@socialserve.com
or read more at
[http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/](http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/).

This is an FTE position only, and only for people with a legal right to work
in the US (e.g. no H-1Bs), sorry. No recruiters, job boards, etc. please.

------
joechip2
Los Angeles (Encino), CA | Full-time Java

Tradescape is seeking a senior Java developer to help build out our existing
platform.

==== Your background

Core Java experience on Linux outside of Web development (we have a Spring
website but our focus is on high performance Core Java applications)

Multi-threaded development (we have SLAs to meet so make the most of every
processor core)

Strong database skills (we use MySQL but any relational DB experience is good)

Experience with JVM Garbage Collection tuning and application profiling

An interest in adopting non-relational databases in the future (Cassandra,
etc)

==== Who we are

Tradescape is a leading provider of scalable B2B micro transaction mediation,
rating, billing (Clearing) solutions for the Digital economy. Founded in 2002,
the company tracks and processes billions of transactions resulting from
social commerce, premium and UGC consumption and electronic commerce.
Tradescape's award winning technology is delivered in the Cloud and has been
deployed to manage complex contractual obligations between business partners
providing online and mobile platforms in Demand Side Advertising marketplaces
and Sell Side Music, Video, and Social Media sites and applications.

email joberman at tradescape dot biz

------
alexose
Crimson Hexagon - Boston - UI Engineer

We use machine learning techniques to make sense of a vast reservoir of social
data. As one of the few companies with direct access to the Twitter Firehose
as well as the full Facebook and Google+ APIs, we face unique UI problems that
you'll help solve with your keen sense of design and attention to detail.
You'll be architecting new features that our customers will use to pull
valuable insight out of hundreds of billions of social media posts.

There's no precedent for a lot of what we do. Familiarity with modern
JavaScript frameworks is a plus, but not a requisite-- We value your ability
to think laterally, collaborate, communicate, and execute above everything. We
like people who have a background in freelancing. We also like people who come
to programming via nontraditional means.

Top pay, top benefits, located in Boston's Seaport district. We're big enough
not to be a monoculture, but small enough not to be a corporate cult.

Email me (alex at crimsonhexagon dot com) or check out our hiring page:
[http://goo.gl/oSIY3o](http://goo.gl/oSIY3o)

~~~
elymspears
Are you hiring for data scientists, machine learning, or scientific computing
positions?

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel)

# Position

Java Engineer

# Company Summary

Linkable Networks is a digital media company that bridges the gap between
consumer purchases and advertising by enabling brands to link product
discounts and special offers directly to consumers’ existing credit/debit
cards via Linkable Networks’ gateway to financial institutions.

Off-line sales still make up over 90% of retail business in the U.S. We're
using our integrations into the transaction rails of the three largest card
networks to complete the chain of attribution from offer presentment to brick-
and-mortar purchase.

# Technology Stack

Core Stack : { Java, Spring, Sharded mySql, Terracotta, RabbitMQ } Mobile : {
iOS, Android }

# Additional Info

We're wired into the three largest card networks: Visa, Mastercard and Amex.
We have a broad range of customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're
deployed with a first of its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to FanBank
where we help enable community based Loyalty programs.

We run an agile shop with 64 successful sprints under our belts. Our process
has been improved over the 4 years we've been running it so that we deliver on
time and without drama. Our engineers don't sit in meetings they build
solutions.

We're looking for solid Java engineers to join our team and help us build out
the next level of capabilties on our platform.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
micahalles
Local Orbit - Ann Arbor, MI - [http://localorbit.com](http://localorbit.com)

Local Orbit is building a platform enabling local farmers, food makers, and
aggregators to efficiently sell to wholesale buyers through a transparent,
traceable supply chain. We currently support customers in 16 states and Canada
who are transforming the food industry by running their business on Local
Orbit.

We’re looking for a full stack Software Engineer to join, and eventually lead,
our small talented dev team, currently bootstrapped with some of the best
makers from Atomic Object.

We have a flexible work environment with an office in Ann Arbor and some
remote work.

Local Orbit encourages workplace diversity. We do not discriminate in
employment matters on the basis of race, color, religion, gender, national
origin, age, military service eligibility, veteran status, sexual orientation,
marital status, disability, or any other protected class.

Interested in joining us? Then apply here. We can’t wait to hear from you -
[http://localorbit.theresumator.com/](http://localorbit.theresumator.com/)

------
nilsbunger
Dropbox - SF and NY - Fulltime and Intern

Dropbox is building the home for people’s most important things — their
photos, docs, and everything else. We handle over a billion files a day for
over 300 million users with a product that’s easy enough for your grandparents
to use.

We write great software and sweat the details, relentlessly focus on impact,
and are working to create an enduring culture. We’ve barely scratched the
surface, and we're building much more than a little blue box.

\----

Some of the expertise we’re trying to grow:

Engineering: distributed systems, computer vision, data scientist, android,
iOS, web (front and backend), QA, and more

Design: user research, visual design, and interaction design

Product: developer advocate, payments, and localization

Tech Ops: site reliability, MySQL, infrastructure security, network engineer,
hadoop reliability, and datacenter ops.

\----

What’s it like to be a Dropboxer?
[https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox](https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox)

Glassdoor: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

Check out our jobs page
([https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)) for more jobs
and full descriptions.

Apply with link
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59)
and we'll get back to you within a week.

------
OscarPedroso
GradFly -- Software Engineer -- Buffalo, NY -- www.gradfly.co

About us:

GradFly is a repository for hardware projects kind of like github is for code.
STEM students, inventors, tinkerers, and do-it-yourselfers document the step-
by-step process of building a project from idea to implementation. Projects
include robotics, electronics, programmables, and manufacturing objects in the
K-12, higher ed, and maker spaces. We are growing and would like to extend an
invitation for someone to join a small team with dynamic power. Ideally, we’d
love to find 2 Software Engineers. Remote is okay.

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

Press:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/30/gradfly-launches-an-
online-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/30/gradfly-launches-an-online-
portfolio-platform-to-let-high-school-students-showcase-and-explore-technical-
projects/)

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3022198/innovation-
agents/4-lesso...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3022198/innovation-
agents/4-lessons-your-startup-can-learn-from-a-rust-belt-incubator)

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __* About the role:

Seeking full-time Software Engineer experienced in enterprise python
development with competency in frontend development in css, html, javascript.
Required to have a working knowledge of git, and able to deploy code 10+ times
a day (or something like that) :-)

Everyone is fullstack and interacts with cto and product management for
features they build.

You have room to make this position as autonomous or collaborative as you'd
like. We are free thinkers but also lean on each other when we need help. We
are open books in that sense.

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

Applying:

Joe and I are the cto and ceo respectively, you can reach out to us at oscar
(at) gradfly dot co OR joe (at) gradfly dot co ;Happy to answer questions,
share stories, and carry you under our wing. Thanks for reading!

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo/Los Angeles, CA

We're building a sophisticated advertising platform. Actually, we've already
built a ton of it. In fact, it hums along running a few billion transactions
per day. As our business expands, we a few roles to fill:

1) We need a Rails dev to own our campaign management interface. You'll help
humans effectively manage hundreds of campaigns for well-known brands and
retailers. We serve 50+ million ads every day and process 3.5 billion
transactions, and you'll be right in the thick of it. You'll work directly
with Postgres, Redis, HBase and Hadoop. You'll also likely play a key role in
developing a new API for several key partners.

2) We need someone with fierce tenacity to run QA and technical ad operations.
When an account manager sees that we recorded no clicks for a certain campaign
in Firefox browsers, you'll get to hunt down the resolution. You'd bring a
meticulous eye for detail to bear with browser and Javascript chops. Done
well, you'll be a daily hero. (Devs are cheerful when called upon to fight
fires, but prefer to write code.) Count on becoming well acquainted with Hive.

3) Finally, we're looking for a strong DevOps team member. You know networking
and Linux very well. You'll help improve our Hadoop clusters. You'll tune
monitoring and alerting thresholds. Most importantly, you'll eagerly seek to
expand your usefulness as you work with the rest of the dev team. We're not
driven by dogma, and you'll find yourself in good company if your sole
priority is fixing the problem at hand.

I'm one of the lead devs, and you can reach me at dlarsen@connexity.com. I'm
happy to speak informally about our situation, and can hook you up with the HR
folk at the appropriate time.

------
RebStilly
We are InnovaSystems International—a leading provider of information
technology and software solutions— for military readiness
([http://bit.ly/19yGl06](http://bit.ly/19yGl06)).

۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞

Locations: San Diego, CA Washington, DC Salt Lake City, UT Norfolk, VA

۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞ ۞

About us: Unheard of work life balance, Pay raises yearly, ontime, Gym,
Margarita machine, Foosball, Football tailgates, arcades, etc. Some offices
have beer in the fridge! Retention! The average software engineer stays 8
years Agile / Scrum Work on products at scale that effect national security

We have grown and been revenue positive year over year and are now worth an
estimated 48 million. We employ 300+ people nationwide, and are looking for
Developers, DBAs, and Database Architects.

۞ Languages ۞ C#, .Net, Java, JS, Backbone.js, Knockout.js, HTML5, CSS3,
Angular

۞ Experience with data access technologies (ADO.NET, Entity Framework/ Other
ORM)

۞ Knowledge of common design patterns (MVC and/or MVVM)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞

EMAIL THE RECRUITER NOW TO BE CONSIDERED: Rebecca, Lead Recruiter
rstillman@innovasi.com

------
dh0913
Help.com - [http://help.com](http://help.com) \- Software Engineer - Austin,
TX

Backed by $6 million in seed funding, Help.com's team of customer service and
technology experts is setting out to build the next generation of customer
service software. Our goal is to give companies the tools they need to delight
their customers at enterprise scale. We want to disrupt the customer service
software market by providing companies (and their customers) with tools that
are powerful and simple to use.

At its core, Help.com is a technology company and we are looking for talented
engineers at all levels to join our growing technical team in Austin. Our
technical stack consists of Node.js on the backend and Backbone on the front-
end.

Skills we like to see:

* Proficiency in JavaScript and familiarity with common libraries * Hands on Node.js experience is highly preferred * Skilled in front-end development with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. * Unix/Linux basics * Experience working through cross-browser compatibility issues * Strong problem solving skills * Experience working with Git

All of our positions are based in our office in downtown Austin. We offer
competitive compensation (both cash and equity), an unlimited vacation policy,
as well as fully paid medical benefits for eligible employees.

If you're interested, check out [http://help.com/jobs](http://help.com/jobs).
More about what it's like to work with us can be found at
[http://help.com/#were-hiring](http://help.com/#were-hiring). We've hired
people from HN before, so mention how you found out about us.

Feel free to email recruiting {at} help {dot} com with any questions.

------
escherize
SparX - San Mateo, CA

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data-science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data-scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
lrc1717
Twin Technologies, Inc- Virtual/Remote

Headquartered in Albany, NY Twin Technologies is an elite technology
consultancy that delivers business optimization, e-Commerce, and custom
engineering solutions that place a premium on customer experience and
technical excellence. We hire the world’s best designers, developers, and
project managers to solve big problems for our clients, helping them grow and
innovate through business transformation. Our culture is very open, with a
focus on craftsmanship, trust, innovation, and integrity. Our virtual
environment allows us to hire the best people, but requires transparency and a
drive for performance among a distributed team while also promoting work/life
balance. We are hiring lots of SW Engineers, (Javascript/HTML5, Java/Scala,
Java/Flex, Javascript/Node.js plus more) Agile Project
Manager/ScrumMasters/Product Owners. Check out our remote openings at
www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-us/careers Apply Directly or email me at
laurie.cheverie@twintechs.com

------
thirdtruck
Now Business Intelligence - Boston, MA - Full-Time

We're looking for:

* Software developers, specifically: Java, ASP.NET, and Web (JavaScript/HTML/CSS). You'll be working with: Knockout.js, Spring MVC, Oracle, and Team Foundation Server

* QA (testing engineers), with an emphasis on the Microsoft stack

* ETL/BI developers

* SharePoint administrators

* Business analysts

* And project managers

Who we are:

We're an information strategies and software solutions firm that provides a
variety of solutions, from software to hardware. Most of our day-to-day
resolves around service work for our clients (medium to very large in size),
but we're also working on products of our own. Much of the latter happens in
our Boston-based hacker-space, where we keep the 3D printers. In terms of
culture, you'll find us manning booths at Rhode Island Comic Con and Granite
Con, kung fu lessons on the roof of our shop, and the like. We're still small
enough (around 30 total employees) that you can get to know most everyone in
the company, including the owner/president and our crazy-smart developers.

You can find our full job listings here:

[http://www.nowintelligence.com/careers/join/](http://www.nowintelligence.com/careers/join/)

Who I am:

I'm a senior software developer and a recent hire myself, with a
specialization in web development. Right now, I work full-time at the office
of one of our larger clients. There's a good chance that I'll interview you if
you apply for a technical role, so feel free to contact me at my personal
address: hn@thirdtruck.org.

~~~
NicoJuicy
What about Asp.Net MVC? Seems like a lot of potential for growth in the
company.

~~~
thirdtruck
I think we have an internal project using that. We also encourage our clients
to start new projects with more up to date frameworks like that one.

------
larkinrichards
Merchbar - San Francisco, LOCAL, REMOTE is also an option. Competitive Salary,
Etc.

We’re building the online source for authentic music merchandise from your
favorite artists: Nas, Lana del Rey, The Rolling Stones and more. We help
people find and purchase the best authentic gear for their favorite artists,
and it’s important to us that our customers not only find the best gear, but
that they thoroughly enjoy shopping with us.

To get an idea of what we're building, check out our iPhone app:
[http://mrchbr.co/1CGdVxC](http://mrchbr.co/1CGdVxC) and our website:
[http://www.merchbar.com](http://www.merchbar.com)

What are we looking for? Interested and motivated engineers and designers of
all skill levels; people who enjoy teamwork, discussions, and getting things
done. If you’re interested in working with us-- get in touch! Email me at
pete@merchbar.com, and tell me about yourself in a sentence or two, show me
what you got (github, dribble, or a link to your latest project or side
project), or just say, “Hi!”

Pete

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs - Toronto, Ontario, Canada - Fulltime

Come and influence the direction of one of the world's most popular
benchmarks. Primate Labs is looking for a skilled software developer to join
us and contribute to Geekbench. As a developer working on Geekbench, you will
help design and develop future versions, as well as maintain the current
version of the Geekbench application.

Responsibilities

Your primary responsibility will be to develop and characterize workloads for
future versions of Geekbench. You'll also work on features that will be
included in the cross-platform core of Geekbench.

Background

We're looking for someone with the following background. These points aren't
meant to be hard-and-fast requirements, but should give you an idea of the
work you'll be doing at Primate Labs:

* BA/BMath/BSc in a technical field (or in lieu of a degree, equivalent experience). * Extensive experience with C++ and the STL. * Experience with at least one of Java, Objective-C, Python, Ruby, or Swift. * Self-motivated, able to work independently, and proactive. * Rudimentary understand understanding of processor architectures.

Pluses

* Experience with C++11. * Experience writing cross-platform code. * Experience with CUDA, Metal, OpenCL, OpenGL, or RenderScript. * Experience with code optimization and profiling tools (e.g., Instruments, VTune).

Benefits

* Competitive salary and vacation time. * Medical and dental benefits. * Flexible work hours.

This is a full-time employment position in our Toronto, Ontario office.

Interested? Send your resume and any other relevant information about your
background or work experience to jobs@primatelabs.com.

------
tristanz
Sense - San Francisco (SOMA/Remote) -
[https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com)

We're building a next-generation cloud platform for data science. If you love
data, statistics, machine learning, and challenging problems, you'll love what
we're doing. We're a small, highly-technical team of 4 looking to expand to
5-6 in the next few months.

* Frontend Engineer - We're looking for a frontend-focused engineer who cares deeply about user experience. You should have experience building complex JavaScript applications. Our stack consists of AngularJS, Node.js, Postgres, Couchbase, and Docker, plus a whole bunch of data science magic.

* Data Scientist - Do you want to push the frontier of what's possible with data? We're looking for a polyglot data scientist to help make Sense the best platform for data science. If you love playing with R, Python, Spark, Julia, JavaScript, D3, and more, this job is for you.

Competitive compensation, benefits, and a flexible work environment.

Sound interesting? Email tristan@senseplatform.com.

------
willstaney
Glassdoor, the world’s fastest growing career community and 2013 Webby Winner
for “Best Employment Website”

Sausalito, CA - right across the Golden Gate...reverse commute!

We're hiring for a number of Java Development, DevOps and SWE in Test roles!
From new grad, lead and management levels.

[VIDEO] Working at Glassdoor: Our Mission
[http://bit.ly/WorkatGlassdoor](http://bit.ly/WorkatGlassdoor)

Hot Jobs:

Lead Java Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1rM6mSO](http://bit.ly/1rM6mSO)

Senior Backend Software Engineer in Test -
[http://bit.ly/1vxiWoQ](http://bit.ly/1vxiWoQ)

Sr. Dev Ops Engineer / Build Release Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/1vxj47Y](http://bit.ly/1vxj47Y)

View all Engineering roles: [http://bit.ly/1ysAR4B](http://bit.ly/1ysAR4B)

View all Data Science roles: [http://bit.ly/1vxiyqA](http://bit.ly/1vxiyqA)

Read our Glassdoor reviews:
[http://glassdoor.com/glassdoor](http://glassdoor.com/glassdoor)

Thanks,

Will Staney Head Talent Warrior

~~~
mceoin
Hi Will, Your bit.ly link is broken
([http://bit.ly/WorkatGlassdoor](http://bit.ly/WorkatGlassdoor))

~~~
MrDom
[http://bit.ly/WorkAtGlassdoor](http://bit.ly/WorkAtGlassdoor) works (missed a
caps on At)

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. Sorry, no remote.

We're always looking for generalist, python-happy software engineers. If you
know, or want to learn erlang, even better.

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets since
launching in 2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired,
The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of
the Startups 100.

We are taking on the big players in the betting industry with the lean startup
playbook. We think the commission charged by such players is too high,
spelling for opportunity to do better.

We're building a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority. Whether you want to work on the trading exchange or the frontend,
you'll be solving real and challenging problems - from scaling to optimising
python to handling near real-time design constraints.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, Git and Chef - but we are not resistant to change as needed.

To see all our jobs, visit:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
The_Fox
Chilliwack, BC, Canada

We sell a multi-connection VPN between customer premises and datacenter,
managed by a behind-the-firewall web application. Our office overlooks the
farms and mountains in Chilliwack, British Columbia. You’re far enough from
Vancouver to avoid the congestion, but close enough to attend industry events.

We need a software developer who can handle the whole stack. You use BSD
sockets in the morning and WebSockets after lunch. Your toolbox includes gdb,
jsPerf.com, and everything in between. You’re at home with Less- both the
pager and the stylesheet language. Your colleagues love you because your
software is clear, cohesive, and unit tested, and your users adore you because
your UIs are tested and proven effective. You know the meaning of
CAP_NET_ADMIN and CSRF. Your apps run on a 10 year old machine with 256 MB of
memory, then scale up to a 32 GB server built yesterday. We don’t care if you
know our stack, because you learn quickly (and our training program doesn't
hurt, either).

E-mail me at matt.fox@multapplied.net.

------
agazso
C++ Engineer

Europe/Hungary/Budapest

Full-time / no remote work / relocation supported

Prezi is a zooming presentation software that uses an open canvas instead of
traditional slides, is available on desktop, browsers, iPads and iPhones. With
offices in San Francisco and Budapest, we work together with 200 employees.
You’ll love to work with us if you want to: 1\. create an app used by 40
million users 2. work together with people, who are smarter than you, who can
inspire you, 3. use the technologies, tools and methods on you daily work, you
like, 4. work in small, independent teams, 4. do something from scratch, 5.
have free food all day long

Currently we are building a new C++ team, where you will be developing a
complex editor for Prezi. If you want to solve non-trivial architectural
problems, take full ownership of features, work with a wide range of software
tools and technologies and work on a new codebase, not legacy stuff, send us
your application:

[http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/](http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/)

~~~
zerr
Do you have experienced C++ engineers relocated from other eastern European
countries?

------
capkutay
WebAction - Full-time- Downtown Palo Alto in San Francisco Bay Area

Hiring Front-end engineers, UI/UX designers, and Big data platform engineers
(java)

WebAction is building an end-to-end big data application platform for
analyzing real-time transactional and operational data. We're looking for
highly motivated front-end engineers, UX designers, and big data platform
engineers. Our UX secret sauce is allowing users to build big data pipelines
through a drag and drop UI and making it easy to hook the result set to
beautiful visualizations. Our backend secret sauce consists of out-of-the-box,
high speed data ingestion and processing components via a distributed stream
processing engine (for real-time data) and lightening fast distributed cache
(to collate real-time data with historical data).

Front-end stack:

-Backbone/marionette

-d3.js

-require

-LESS

-Experimenting/exploring where we can use react.js

Back-end stack:

-Java

-serialization frameworks

-high throughput messaging frameworks (ZMQ)

-lots of in house frameworks including our caches, stream processing engine, and others

If you're looking to work on some fun, challenging problems and deliver on the
promise of making big data easy and engaging for users, send us a line at:

jobs@webaction.com

------
calcsam
Zenefits (YC W13) -- Software Engineer -- San Francisco, CA --
www.zenefits.com

About us:

Zenefits is redefining the way companies manage their mission critical HR
systems, like payroll and benefits.

Most of the engineering projects involve designing new platform integrations
that drive our products. This includes integrations with payroll providers,
health insurance providers, and other third party systems.

We're growing crazy fast -- when I came on board in July, there were 160
people. Now there are 300. The engineering team is at 25, and we'd like to be
at 50 in a few months.

\---------------------------

Press:

www.nytimes.com/2014/09/21/business/zenefits-leader-is-rattling-an-industry-
so-why-is-he-stressed-out.html

pando.com/2014/06/03/labeled-the-fastest-growing-saas-company-ever-zenefits-
raises-a-66m-series-b-just-five-months-post-series-a/

\---------------------------

About the role:

\- Python/Django framework, Ember.js frontend.

\- We don't care if you know them now.

\- Everyone is fullstack.

\- All engineers do a decent amount of product management, and interact with
ops, for the products they build.

\- Lots of autonomy. Lots of people to ask when you've got questions.

\---------------------------

Apply:

I'm an engineer; you can reach out to me at samb (at) zenefits dot com; I can
answer questions and get you in our pipeline.

Or apply directly at
[http://www.zenefits.com/jobs?gh_jid=17674](http://www.zenefits.com/jobs?gh_jid=17674)

------
tqn
Luxe - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.luxevalet.com](http://www.luxevalet.com) \- Full Time - Various

Hey HN!

I'm excited to share the opportunities available at our quickly growing
startup. To get a real feel for our business, we invite you to try out our
service, currently in private beta in SF. Simply email me at thai [at]
luxevalet [dot] com and I'll set you up with some free credit.

Luxe: A Parking Spot in Your Pocket

Luxe removes the pain out of parking through its on-demand valet service. With
our mobile app, a driver can request one of our many trained valets to meet
her at her destination and park her car. When the customer needs her car back,
she can simply use the app to let the valet know and the valet will return it
wherever the customer needs it. Our vision is to make circling the block for
parking a thing of the past.

About The Team

The founding team hails from leadership positions at Google, Zynga, Ducati and
Tesla. We've assembled an ever-expanding core team of 16, whose diverse
backgrounds include the U.S. Marines, Code for America and YC. What unites us
is our shared passion for solving complex problems and a commitment to
creating a work environment, based on mutual respect for one another.

Opportunities: We're currently hiring for the following roles:

1) iOS Engineer

2) Data Scientist

3) Marketing Specialist

4) Other - We're always looking to meet talented and hungry individuals. If
you think you'd be a good fit, let us know.

Ready to apply or learn more? Drop us a note at jobs@luxevalet.com with "HN"
in the subject line. We promise to get back to you!

Thanks,

Thai BD @Luxe

------
BeAboveIt
Santa Monica, CA @ TrueCar-- We are looking for Senior Front-End Engineers who
are passionate about making fast, scalable, and well-designed web interfaces
for a high visibility consumer-facing site. You will have the ability to write
efficient and reusable front-end code using HTML5/CSS3/JS/Backbone/Angular and
have an interest in product design and building user interfaces.

We have flexible schedules and a great work/life balance! We offer top
salaries, 100% paid benefits, bonuses, stock options and we're located across
the street from the beach in beautiful Santa Monica. We do offer relocation as
well. Our culture and environment are with the brightest people and we work
with the latest in technology - we are currently using Hadoop!

If you are interested or know of anyone who may be interested (we do have
referral bonuses) please forward their info - or they can contact me at
cmartin@truecar.com...thanks in advance.

Chris Martin Technology Recruiting Manager cmartin@truecar.com 424.280.2635

------
squirrel
London UK - Osper - [http://osper.com](http://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8 - 18, so they
can make independent decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines,
and abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to our service.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, continuous
deployment, and microservices. Read more about our plan to be awesome on our
blog [http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io).

We want to meet and work with geeks of all varieties - from sysadmins to
server-side devs, testers to mobile coders, data crunchers to security
analysts.

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidate. Sorry,
we're not ready to take on remote team members yet.

------
saucelabs
Senior Software Developer (Core) – Sauce Labs

San Francisco, CA | careers@saucelabs.com

About Sauce Labs:

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

Senior Software Developer (Core):

Sauce Labs, a SF based startup that provides the tools for automated and
manual testing to enterprises, is looking for a Senior Core Developer to join
its expanding development team. Experience with Python using Monocle with
Twisted and work experience within a small team is a plus.

Day to day responsibilities will include being responsible for designing,
building, and scaling the core software that powers Sauce Labs and launches
over 10 million VMs a month. You’ll be joining a team that is active in open
source communities and will have the opportunity to travel to conferences if
desired.

Requirements:

* Experience writing asynchronous code in Python, Go, Node, or equivalent. * Comfortability with Linux and basic sysadmin skills. * The ability to collaborate successfully with others across disciplines. * A terrific attitude and strong interpersonal skills.

Compensation is competitive, including benefits and equity. This position will
be in our San Francisco headquarters, located in SOMA. You’ll be provided
various amenities including catered lunches 4 days a week, a pet-friendly
building, company happy hours, and more.

If this sounds like a good fit, please send us a brief introduction, a link to
coding samples/github and a resume at careers@saucelabs.com

------
Peroni
Lyst Ltd - London, UK - [http://lyst.com/careers](http://lyst.com/careers)

Lyst is a leading fashion marketplace - we partner with the world’s top
fashion brands and stores to provide people with a personalised way to
discover and shop for fashion online.

From launch in 2011, Lyst is growing quickly and already generates tens of
millions of dollars in sales for the hundreds of brands, retailers and
publishers it partners with around the world. Lyst is backed by a range of
all-star of investors including Accel (Facebook, Spotify), DFJ (Skype), and
those behind Oscar de la Renta, Smythson and Tory Burch.

Behind the scenes we're python & machine learning fanatics. You may remember
us from these posts:

Image Background Removal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818)

Color Detection:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102)

Bayesian A/B Testing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419)

OpenRoss – fast, scalable, on-demand image resizer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744)

We're actively looking for talented people across the business. We mainly need
JavaScript developers, QA/SDET/Developer in Test and Data Scientists to work
full-time, on-site in our London HQ.

Dev Blog: [http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

Contact me directly if you are interested in finding out more: steve@ly.st

------
joshmacadam
Palo Alto - IDEO Digital Shop - Mobile Developer (iOS and/or Android)

The Digital Shop is a creative technology studio focused on designing and
developing innovative hardware and software experiences. You will work on a
rich variety of projects--you might be asked to help assemble new hardware, or
pair with a designer to create new to-the-world services and interactions.
Additionally, to stay on the cutting-edge, part of your creative efforts will
be channeled toward exploring entrepreneurial initiatives and technical
investigations to bring new ideas to market through our venturing initiatives.
(www.ideofutures.com)

A few example projects include:

Spark camera: www.sparkcamera.com

Ralph’s Killer Muenster Puzzle Game:
[http://www.gene.com/ralphskillermuenster/](http://www.gene.com/ralphskillermuenster/)

Project Edison: www.projectedison.io

Noam Prototyping Platform: www.noam.io

More here:
[http://www.ideo.com/careers?cjobid=LW124929](http://www.ideo.com/careers?cjobid=LW124929)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation - Amsterdam, Stockholm, Helsinki, London, EU or remote within
+/-2 hours from CET

Akvo seeks an experienced Systems Administrator to join our Release
Engineering Team within the wider Development Team and help us maintain and
expand our growing technology infrastructure. Our core projects currently rely
on various infrastructure types including hosted Linux VM clusters, cloud
computing services like Google App Engine and Amazon Web Services as well as
both relational databases and distributed datastores. The Akvo Dev Team has
tech hubs in Amsterdam, Stockholm, Helsinki and Bangalore with a distributed
presence in other EU countries including the UK, Germany and Spain.

Primary responsibilities would be to:

\- continue the automation of machine provisioning and deployment

\- setup monitoring and alerting for various services and machines

\- ensure stability and continuity of services and machines

Core skills and experience should include:

\- configuration management and provisioning using Puppet

\- Linux system administration for Ubuntu machines

\- configuration and maintenance of cloud services using Google App Engine,
Amazon Web Services, OpenStack or similar technologies

\- configuration and administration of MySQL and PostgreSQL relational
databases

\- scripted build and release automation using shell scripting, Gradle, Ant,
Python, Ruby or other scripting languages

\- continuous integration experience with TeamCity, Jenkins, Travis or similar

\- good communication and team collaboration skills with excellent written and
spoken English

Additional skills and experience preferred:

\- experience working within a globally distributed team

\- experience with monitoring & graphing technologies like Graphite, Grafana
or InfluxDB

\- software development experience using Java, Python or Clojure

\- setup and maintenance of continuous delivery pipelines

\- setup and maintenance of multi-site Wordpress installations

Candidates should be based in Amsterdam, Stockholm, Helsinki or elsewhere
within 2 hours of the Central European time zone and must already have an
appropriate residence or work visa. To apply for this position please send
your CV to olivergl@akvo.org.

------
whalinonyou
Thumbtack - San Francisco

Thumbtack helps people get their person projects accomplished by introducing
them to local service professionals. We can help you refurnish your kitchen,
hire a wedding photographer, and even a bartender for a party you are
throwing. We work hard to empower small businesses to grow and be successful.

Some of our core values are 1) to help locally, scale globally, 2) to obsess
over our customers, and 3) to improve relentlessly. To that effect, our
biggest markets are actually in other cities such as Los Angelos and New York,
and we offer employees a stipend for learning materials and conferences to
encourage personal growth inside and outside of the office.

Our engineering team is now 18 people working in an office of about 70 total
employees. We eat family-style meals cooked by our in-house chefs, study CS
theory together, build robots, brew beer, and play board games.

We offer competitive salary and equity along with great health insurance and a
flexible vacation policy.

We're hiring software engineers with the following kinds of expertise:

    
    
      * Front-end
      * Back-end
      * Site reliability / DevOps
      * Analytics and big data
      * Statistics
      * Data science
      * Android
    

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2014/08/20/thumbtack-
loc...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2014/08/20/thumbtack-local-
services-100-million-belly-dancers/)

H1-B full time employees and summer interns are welcome to apply.

Contact richard @ thumbtack.com for more information.

------
RaizlabsTalent
Raizlabs - [http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com) \- Boston, MA and
Oakland, CA

Mobile Strategy, Design, and Development

What you'll do at Raizlabs:

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers (iOS and
Android), Web Developers (RoR, Angular, etc.), and user experience/user
interface (UX/UI) designers to engineer beautiful apps and influence product
direction for startups and big brands like Virgin, Bloomingdale’s, Localytics,
RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot. We’ve worked in a diverse array
of fields ranging from education to medical wearables and are always playing
with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way.

Sounds like fun, right?

Check out our openings and apply:
[http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/](http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/) or
email me directly with questions: anik.das@raizlabs.com

------
dbuxton
Arachnys - London, UK - [https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com)
(Full time, permanent)

We're building the next generation of international business research tools -
lots of data, heaps of automation, plenty of fun. At the moment we're looking
for mid-career engineers but we're just about to post some ads for data
specialists and front-end devs. We would love to speak to you whether you
specialise in Golang, Django, Erlang or AngularJS.

Our clients are some of the biggest companies in the world, we're profitable
but still early-stage enough that you'll have a significant impact on what we
do (12 FTE). We work out of a beautiful space near Angel tube.

We want everyone on-site but will consider relocating exceptional candidates,
including those from outside the EU.

[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs) or email
founders@arachnys.com with your github profile/some code samples.

------
bbloemsaat
Coolblue - Rotterdam, Netherlands (relocation offered) - C# Developers of all
levels

We need awesome .Net developers!

We are in the process of a monstrous migration to C#. The application
concerned is Vanessa, and Vanessa is big and complicated. We are not just
migrating it, we’re building a completely new C# CRM meets ERP application
from scratch. So no legacy code in our C# ;-). To do such a job in a very good
way very very very intelligent developers are key.

Coolblue is: no hierarchy, crazy obsession for testable code, max intellectual
freedom, growing ridiculously fast, loads of fun (we have our own gaming
arcade and bar) and not to forget great technical expertise!

We're doing good, very good: we're an award winning company and we've set the
standard for e-commerce in the Netherlands. To be able to stay the best, we
need the best. That's why I'm posting.

Wanna know more? [http://goo.gl/yeVZKi](http://goo.gl/yeVZKi) Hunger not
satisfied? b.bloemsaat@coolblue.nl

------
rfzabick
Nokia/HERE (Formerly Navteq) — Chicago

As an organization, we have a long history with map data. Now we’re looking at
interesting ways to use it to change driving. Cars of the future (and present)
have onboard computers, tons of sensors, and internet connections over the
cell network. If you could hook that up to our map data, you could do some
really cool things.

To see what we’re up to, check out [http://360.here.com/tag/connected-
driving/](http://360.here.com/tag/connected-driving/)

We’re looking for strong Java developers to make this happen. Experience with
AWS, apache storm, stream processing or high volume, low-latency applications
are all plusses.

The things I’ve enjoyed most since starting here a few months ago:

\- Interesting problem space

\- Interesting tech stack

\- I get to wear sandals to work

\- Team running group that goes for a run together every Wednesday morning
before lunch

\- Company gym

\- Quickly-growing team

\- Good medical insurance coverage

\- Starting a lunch time study group (with lunch provided by the company!)

Interested? Questions? Email me at roman.zabicki@here.com I'd love to talk to
you.

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
lm741
KarmicLabs - San Francisco, CA - Fulltime

We're building an API first corporate card platform for small businesses, and
we’re on a mission to make traditional expense reporting a thing of the past.

* We're taking an API first approach and building with modern tools like Python3, Flask, Postgres, Ansible, AWS, AngularJS, and git. * We’re solving real world problems that millions of businesses face every day. * We have a small and tight knit team of engineers including founding engineers from Pinterest and Xfire. * We raised our first round a few months ago and provide meals, health/vision/dental insurance, and standard startup perks. * We’ve just moved in to an awesome office in SOMA near 8th and Folsom.

We’re currently looking to expand our small engineering team hiring DevOps,
Generalist, and Frontend engineers.

To apply, send us an email: jobs at karmiclabs dot com; be sure to tell us a
bit about yourself and include a link to your github account or something that
you’ve worked on recently.

------
minaminamina
Toronto, ON, Canada

theScore.com

Job: Front-end Javascript & Ruby developer

theScore Inc. is seeking a talented and passionate front-end javascript and
ruby developer to help build and extend one of the best sports web-apps on the
market. The ideal candidate will possess at least two years of experience
building web applications.

You will be working with a team of smart, friendly, and dedicated developers
in one of Toronto’s top Javascript (Ember) & Ruby dev shops. As part of the
development team, you will work along side a team of expert developers from
other platforms to deliver a seamless sports app experience across desktop,
tablet and mobile clients. We use the latest Web technologies. We’re not
concerned with being IE 6 compatible. Skills & Requirements

Full posting and links to apply here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/68956/front-end-
ember-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/68956/front-end-ember-ruby-
developer-thescore-inc?a=xDO56Db05dmCXu)

------
anaulin
Science Exchange -- Palo Alto, CA
[http://www.scienceexchange.com](http://www.scienceexchange.com)

We've got a broad and meaningful vision: to improve the quality and efficiency
of scientific research. Because we're still a small team, you'll be making a
major contribution to the fulfillment of that vision from the moment you
start.

We are looking for a frontend or UI engineer to co-own development of our
rapidly evolving website experience, working closely with our designers to
implement modern, performant UIs. Our stack is Rails + vanilla JS / JQuery +
EmberJS. Full description of role:
[https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs?gh_jid=12135](https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs?gh_jid=12135)

Software engineering and UX/UI designer openings also available.
[https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs](https://www.scienceexchange.com/jobs)

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://boston.com/digitaljobs/) \- Boston, MA

Our open roles in engineering are:

\- Lead Software Engineer - BostonGlobe.com

\- Lead Software Engineer - Digital Marketplaces (and an upcoming big data
project)

\- Video Web Developer

\- Software Engineer

\- Front End Developer

\- Front End Software Engineer

But we're also hiring for analytics, product management, design, marketing,
and more.

A year ago John Henry bought the Boston Globe, and we're making big moves now
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://boston.com/digitaljobs/)

~~~
elymspears
You mention an upcoming big data project. Are you hiring for machine learning,
data science, or scientific computing roles? I've seen a number of data
science roles for NYT ... is there any plan for that sort of position with BG
as well?

------
erikwiffin
Research Square - Durham, North Carolina and remote - www.researchsquare.com

# About Us

Research Square (RS) is the parent company of American Journal Experts (AJE),
Rubriq, and Journal Guide. RS was founded in 2004 as AJE and offers a fast-
growth startup-like environment with 120+ employees. We've been profitable
since day one. At RS, we see our mission as greater than just building a
product, and we are passionate about helping the scientific research community
discover and implement better research faster.

At RS we have an “Open Office” environment where people can choose to work
from home. We have a good number of folks who come into the Durham office for
periodic meetings, work sessions, board game nights, team outings, Kinect
nights with the office XBox, etc. We like hanging out together...we're fun. We
also have team members who do all that remotely, and that's OK too.

## Software Development Engineer

[http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/KbZdNP/Software...](http://researchsquare.theresumator.com/apply/KbZdNP/Software-
Development-Engineer.html)

This is the right fit for you if you're comfortable with both working
collaboratively with other developers, as well as being independent. You will
be working on a variety of projects for internal as well as external clients,
including building web applications, APIs, search and social integration
tools, data analysis tools, and much more.

Requirements

    
    
      + experience with relational databases
      + experience with object-oriented programming
    

Bonus points

    
    
      + experience with Zend Framework / Slim Framework
      + experience with ORMs
      + experience with JavaScript (jQuery)
      + experience with JSON, REST and APIs
      + familiarity with Git or other DVCSes

------
baspland
Full Stack Web Developer: Tools/Localization/Custom-Support Teams - Mountain
View, CA Are you passionate about helping those around you become more
effective? WhatsApp is the world’s largest and fastest growing communication
company with over 600M Monthly active users globally. A Top 25 iOS app in more
than 100 countries and an Android app with more than 500M installs on Google
Play! Using your startup mindset and your experience developing native mobile
apps, you will create new, awesome features used by 600+ Million current
WhatsApp users. We are looking for Full Stack Web Developer-Internal Tools

Responsibilities: -Design, develop, maintain internal web front-ends, database
systems and APIs -Passionate about helping those around you become more
effective

Requirements: -Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science and/or a fantastic github
profile -HTTP fluency -CSS and JavaScript skills -Familiarity with one web
framework and has completed projects using it -Familiarity with one database
and has completed projects using it -Strong knowledge of Unix

About WhatsApp

WhatsApp Messenger is a cross-platform mobile messaging app that allows you to
exchange messages without having to pay for SMS. WhatsApp Messenger is
available for iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows Phone, and Nokia
smartphones. In addition to basic messaging, WhatsApp Messenger users can send
each other unlimited pictures, videos, and audio messages, as well as
participate in groups. WhatsApp Inc. was founded in 2009 by two ex-Yahoo!
engineers. We are profitable, funded, and offer very competitive compensation
packages. We are located in downtown Mountain View.

Please follow this link to our posting via jobvite:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8KEZfwf&s=Full_Stack_Web_Deve...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8KEZfwf&s=Full_Stack_Web_Developer_-
_Tools/Localization) or email jobs(at)whatsapp.com

~~~
baspland
Nice

------
mcsig
First Directory Ltd - Milton Keynes, UK - Full-time - REMOTE

We are seeking a talented software engineer to work on all aspects of the
development process.

The role covers everything from adding new functionality to our website (used
by over 3 million people a year) to working on bespoke internal systems. As
well as a whole host of other projects.

Because you’ll be joining a small team you’ll be given a high degree of
autonomy and expected to be able to manage your own work load and take
responsibility for the full software development lifecycle from initial
inception through to completion. We also offer a high level of mentoring and
training to improve your skills.

You’ll be working in C#/ASP.net with a mix of other Microsoft and Open Source
technologies.

We’re looking for someone with a ‘can do’ attitude and who is prepared to muck
in and get their hands dirty in the code so to speak.

More information:
[https://1stdirectory.co.uk/vacancies.htm](https://1stdirectory.co.uk/vacancies.htm)

------
jpwagner
Trill - Boston / Cambridge MA -- [http://trill.me/](http://trill.me/)

Trill helps you find local live shows (currently in its pilot city of Boston)
and everything that happens on a stage (music, theater, comedy, dance, etc).

We are super early stage, seed funded, and focused on the following 3 value
props: (1) provide a very complete db of live shows (2) provide value to event
venues and producers by getting them access to data about their audience (3)
allow for a complete integration of event discovery/one-click-
buy/transportation from your phone.

We are looking for a few awesome contributors:

(1) We need a UI development expert: bootstrap3, handlebars, javascript
wizardry.

(2) We need a growth hacker with a focus on inbound marketing.

(3) We are quickly growing and would love to talk to people interested in our
vision with any assortment of amazing abilities (django/python-related a
plus!)

Please reach out to careers@trill.me or to me personally at <my-hn-username>
[at] trill [dot] me

------
grantpatterson
Building Robotics in Oakland, CA [http://buildingrobotics.com/building-
robotics/careers/](http://buildingrobotics.com/building-robotics/careers/)

We are an interdisciplinary team of engineers, designers and building industry
experts re-inventing building controls with advanced computing and thoughtful
user experience.

Comfy, our flagship product, enables building occupants to control the
temperature of their space with a simple user interface. Comfy uses machine
learning to learn people's preferences. By adjusting building temperatures
dynamically, it also saves energy.

Operations Engineer (3-5 years experience)

Buildings are critical pieces of infrastructure – availability, security and
reliability are paramount. Our operations engineers design, implement, and
manage our cloud-based, distributed control fabric for buildings. This could
include everything from improving our automation tooling, implementing
consistent monitoring and internal dashboards for key service metrics, and
auditing security concerns to digging into building control systems to
integrate our platform with a new vendor. The ideal candidate is comfortable
with complicated architectures spanning multiple levels of abstraction and
making improvements to make the overall system more robust, scalable, and
transparent.

Skills: Knowledge of CI deployment workflows (travis, trial, fabric),
monitoring (sentry), services (apache2, postgres, supervisord), Linux
networking (openvpn, iptables), and EC2 deployment best practices. Experience
managing distributed service-oriented infrastructure.

Frontend Engineer (3-5 years experience)

A delightful, intuitive user experience is core to our vision, reinventing the
way we interact with the office buildings we all spend over half of our time
in. Our frontend engineers develop delightful and informative user interfaces,
exposing complex building mechanics simply and in real-time.

Skills: Knowledge of responsive HTML 5, JavaScript, CSS, SVG, Django.

Backend Engineer

Modern buildings are complex digitally controlled mechanical systems with
thousands of sensors and actuators. Our backend engineers develop
infrastructure for wide-scale data collection and actuation that can scale to
millions of buildings.

Skills: Knowledge of Python, Twisted and c/c++. Experience developing
distributed, fault-tolerant systems.

------
austinhallock
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA

Hiring Full-Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for casual mobile games - competing with the app stores
to provide a better way to discover games on mobile.

The approach we're taking focuses on mobile web games - games people can
access immediately without the added friction of installing them in an app
store.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Small team of 3, with large audience of 4,000,000+ users to push code to.
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile) for general idea of the quality of code we write.

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Mithril.js, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
stanleydrew
Bolt - San Francisco - [https://bolt.co](https://bolt.co) \-
[https://angel.co/bolt](https://angel.co/bolt) \- jobs@bolt.co

We need generalists to help us build a full-on replacement for carrier voice
and SMS. We’re a 3-person startup founded by two former Twilio engineers
building the next generation of communications services. We aim to deliver a
software service that will motivate consumers to switch (port) their phone
numbers from the old stodgy telephone networks to us.

There’s a ton of work required behind the scenes to make that happen, which is
why we need your help.

Here are some of our current projects that need an owner:

    
    
        * Hermes, our XMPP server written in Go (golang)
        * Android messaging frontend
        * Server orchestration/monitoring backend (hopefully based on etcd)
    

Send a quick intro email to jobs@bolt.co or to me directly (emails in profile)
if you’re interested.

------
MattfromHall
HALL Real-time chat & texting for business teams.
[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

San Francisco, CA (local) VISAs OK

Hiring locally for the following full-time roles:

Sr. Fullstack Engineer - JS focus

Sr. Rails Engineer, Infrastructure/Backend

Devops Engineer - Puppet, Chef, AWS

___________________________

Transforming the way companies communicate.

Why work at Hall?

Work on a product you'll be actively using every day We use node.js, rails,
redis, mongoDB, capistrano, chef and EC2

We're a design & data-driven organization.

Recently raised a $5.5m series-A when the company was just 2 people led by the
early investors in Mint.com, Google and Box - Felicis, PivotNorth, Founder
Collective and AngelPad.

Located in SOMA, San Francisco near 4th and Bryant. Just a 5 minute walk from
Caltrain.

Hall's CEO & founder Brett Hellman joined his first startup at 14, and also
spent time building new products at Yahoo & Intuit.

Hall's CTO & co-founder Ron Adams, previous led the engineer team at Yahoo!
Sports.

___________________________

PERKS: Be a part of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge
impact!

Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

Generous equity grants

Weekly company-wide happy hours

Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA
options available

Dental coverage

Vision coverage

[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

------
joshuakarjala
Developer - FULLTIME, possibly remote

Founders - Copenhagen, Denmark -
[http://founders.as/joinus/developer/](http://founders.as/joinus/developer/)

BE PART OF BUILDING A NEW COMPANY

As a developer in one of our portfolio companies, you will work within a
product team to launch a company from scratch.

You will be part of developing a product which solves real world problems and
generates real revenue.

DOES THIS SOUND EXCITING?

    
    
      * Be part of a company going from an initial MVP to a full-blown product
      * Deliver polished features based on operational and customer feedback
      * Help create an architecture with a good balance between scalability and speed of delivery
      * Work with a talented and passionate team
    
    

YOUR ARTILLERY

    
    
      * Experience building web applications
      * You know how to plan and scope a feature
      * Our companies use a wide array of technologies. Hopefully there is a match with your experience. We belive in using the right tools for the job and prefer people who are not fanatics :)
      * Not scared to get your hands dirty with HTML and CSS - you enjoy working on both the backend and frontend of a project
      * Self-motivated and able to work independently as well as part of a team
    
    

BONUS POINTS

    
    
      * Experience developing mobile applications
      * Open Source contributor
      * Analytics experience
      * Devops experience
    
    

THE ADVENTURE WE OFFER

    
    
      * You will get to work with a team of creative and driven people who are passionate about and skilled in testing ideas and building businesses
      * Relaxed office on Indiakaj, Copenhagen Ø
      * Competitive pay + gear
      * The opportunity to join the startup if you fall in love
    
    

Interested? Send your CV, Github etc. marked DEVELOPER to connect@founder.as

------
sidahl
Bloomberg LP, Portfolio Risk Analytics, NYC, VISA

We're the Pricing/Scenario Analysis/Enterprise risk team and we're looking for
skilled senior software developers to design and build systems to provide
cutting edge risk analytics and portfolio insight to Bloomberg users around
the world. The problems we solve are an interesting mix of
math/finance/software and system design in a fast paced client facing
environment. The group's culture provides the stability of a large successful
firm with the entrepreneurial risk taking nature of small agile teams. We're
looking for people who can write high quality software to solve complex
analytical problems and have an interest in driving the direction of the
business and the architecture.

The team's responsibilities include components of the risk engine to generate
simulations based on Monte Carlo methods, historical simulations, predictive
scenario generation, stressed market Monte Carlo etc. These simulations are
used to drive analytics such as Counterparty risk, VaR, greeks, default
analytics such as incremental risk charge and specific risk and stress
scenario analysis. We also provides efficient pricing for non-linear
securities such as derivatives based on stress matrix methodologies and
liquidity risk analytics. We expect a programmer to solve large scale
distributed computation problems to manage millions of these calculations
every day in a service oriented architecture.

The team works extensively with groups all over the firm including trading
systems, quantitative teams, pricing and market data teams etc. As such,
strong communication skills and the ability to do well in a collaborative
environment are very important.

Apply online at [http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Senior-Software-
Devel...](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Senior-Software-Developer-
Enterprise-RiskScenarioPricing-Team-Job-NY/70120100/)

~~~
elymspears
Is remote working a possibility for this role?

~~~
sidahl
No, sorry, its not. Should have put that in the description

------
lsterjanaj
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Get Off Your Back End Software Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer Very
Special DevOps Engineer Statistically Significant Data Engineer

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
RossM
CrowdReactive ([http://crowdreactive.com](http://crowdreactive.com)) - Junior
Developer, London, UK

We build [http://eventstagr.am/](http://eventstagr.am/), a social media wall
platform. As well as our self-service customers, we build tailored designs and
animations for big names, including O2, Ferrari and Heineken. Our London team
are soon moving into brand new offices on South Bank, including free coffee
and beer on tap.

We're looking for a full-time junior developer, to handle some smaller tasks
across our web app as well as larger frontend projects. Technical requirements
are loosely:

\- You know enough PHP to write basic OOP, \- You've used frontend tools like
bootstrap, grunt/gulp and less.

More information on our blog:
[http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/08/juniordeveloperjob/](http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/08/juniordeveloperjob/)

------
crowdsurge
CrowdSurge - London, UK & New York, NY Full time

We are an mid-size company with passionate developers building a highly
scalable and distributed platform for ticketing and e-commerce. We build
micro-services in Go and AngularJS, using continuous delivery with Jenkins and
Chef for automated deployments.

* Senior Software Engineer - Write a lot of code, design and implement scalable micro-services and contribute to the architecture of a modern ticketing platform.

* Senior Frontend Engineer - Bring your expertise in JavaScript and web technologies to advance our web platform and APIs.

* Software Engineer (Go Lang) - Write a lot of code in Go and implement micro-services and web APIs with automated functional testing.

Our team is distributed with developers in London and New York and we are
constantly looking for other talented, polyglot developers to join us.

Apply and find out more here:
[http://www.crowdsurge.com/#careers](http://www.crowdsurge.com/#careers)

------
cairo140
TATCHA • San Francisco, CA • [http://www.tatcha.com/](http://www.tatcha.com/)

==== Positions ====

• Full-stack/Frontend Web Engineer

Email steven@tatcha.com.

==== About Us ====

TATCHA is a young, innovative luxury beauty company based in San Francisco
with a focus on E-Commerce excellence.

We're growing our web team to build out the next generation of innovative
features for our website and tech ecosystem to delight our customers all
around the world.

==== Technology ====

• Modern LAMP/PHP stack

• ExpressionEngine and Magento

• Grunt/Compass/SASS asset pipeline

• jQuery/Angular.js frontend

==== About The Position ====

TATCHA is a small and growing company, so you would be joining as a key member
of the team, owning features from inception to deployment to maintenance, and
being responsible for major parts of our web infrastructure.

On our web team, you would be deploying features to our customers on a daily
basis. Here's an example of some of the challenges we're building for right
now:

• Revising our fragment and full-page caching structure to deliver static and
catalog pages lightning fast. • Introducing live interactive audio and video
skin consultations and checkout assistance in the browser. • Building and
iterating on beautiful interactive brand introduction web experiences on
desktop and mobile.

We're looking for creativity, intelligence, and initiative, and we care about
that much more about that than experience with our specific stack. If you're
interested in joining a fantastic team to own and build our next generation of
web experiences, or if you have any technical questions, please write to me at
steven@tatcha.com.

------
JesseyTalent
Atlanta, GA -HQ

(Global Company - Additional locations in: India, Peru, Chile, and South
Africa)

Full Time, on-site, VISAs sponsored

LogFire ([http://logfire.com/](http://logfire.com/)) is the leading provider
of cloud-based inventory and warehouse management solutions for multi-channel
retailers, consumer goods manufacturers, distributors, logistics service
providers (3PL/4PL), and eCommerce companies of all sizes. Our deep domain and
project management expertise is rooted in cross-industry supply chain
consulting, helping company with traditional solutions implementations,
deployments, and support – not just our own cloud-based solutions and managed
services.

Looking for Software Engineers, DevOps Managers, Business Analysts, QA
Analysts (Manual & Automation)

Python/Django, HTML, JavaScript, Linux/Apache/DB(postgres/MySQL/Oracle), Java,
C++, OOD

Contact jroth (at) logfirellc (dot) com with resume and contact information

------
kalichtner
Exciting job for C++ Developers in the heart of Lucerne, Switzerland, on site
We are working on an exciting, novel technology in the field of augmented
reality for the sports industry. To further expand our team, we are looking
for junior as well as experienced C++ Developers to join our growing team. No
remote work possible. Requirements C++ developers: -Extensive C++ and OO
design and development. -Experience with the Qt library -Ability to work
constructively as part of a team, as well as autonomously without constant
direction. -Fluency (oral and written) in English. No German required!!!
Experience with the following is a plus: -CUDA, Ffmpeg, SQL -Broadcast
communication protocols, e.g. SDI

If you are located in Europe and are interested in a full time, open ended
position in a fast developing company with a global offering for the sports
industry please send your CV to lichtner1@hotmail.com.

------
bellwether
Senior Software Engineer — Costa Mesa, CA

================================== About Us:
==================================

CareerBliss is a resource and community for job seekers. We provide users with
career research, company reviews, and job postings.

================================== About the Position:
==================================

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team in Costa Mesa.
We’re a fun and fast-paced environment that uses the cutting edge in
technology. Our project infrastructure includes a MVC website, application
processing, cloud based processing, and email engines.

Our technology stack is primarily around C# and SQL Server, but also heavily
leverages Solr, Mongo and Google Go. We’re always open to using any technology
that brings value to our users.

If you like to stay on the cutting edge and want to be involved with a variety
of projects, this is the position for you.

The primary Senior Software Engineer related responsibilities will include:

• Working on CareerBliss.com o Technologies used: C#, MVC5, Web Api,
Angular.js, Bootstrap 2.x/3.x, Solr, MongoDB and SQL Server • Working on
backend applications o Technologies used: C#, Golang, Solr, MongoDB, SQL
Server • Providing leadership and mentoring other engineers • Creating
solutions to complex problems

We’re a growing company with a great corporate culture and a passion for
innovation. We have a casual dress code, a close-knit and dedicated team, not
to mention snacks, ping pong and nerf guns. And we’re located right across the
street from South Coast Plaza!

We’re looking for someone who enjoys the startup atmosphere and is willing to
rise to the occasion on new challenges.

================================== Applying:
==================================

Please send your resume to nadeem.chaudhry@careerbliss.com

------
zacharypinter
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

We’ve been busy building a service whose mission is to delight consumers and
content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video.

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
(Python, Node.js, React, Coffeescript to name a few) tackling every portion of
the stack. If this sounds like you, learn more at
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) or email
careers@vessel.com

~~~
jedisct1
"A bug in the code is worth two in the documentation."

Love it :)

------
alexk
Mailgun is The Email Service for Developers.

We're ex-YC and were acquired by Rackspace in 2012 but remain an independent
product.

We move fast in a startup-like atmosphere but we have access to juicy
hardware, large marketing muscle and world class data centers.

[https://github.com/mailgun/hiring](https://github.com/mailgun/hiring)

hack@mailgun.net

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Architects
      - UX Researchers
      - Data Analysts
      - Data Engineers
      - Web Developers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

------
mattheweckstein
charity: water ([http://www.charitywater.org](http://www.charitywater.org)) --
New York, NY. REMOTE

===== About Us =====

We're a group of passionate and determined creative problem-solvers who want
to make a difference. Our mission is to bring clean and safe drinking water to
every person in the world.

===== Who Are We Looking For? =====

We’re looking for hungry, creative, and pragmatic engineers to help us
continue innovating. If you have the skills, we offer the opportunity to work
remotely (or in the office).

===== The Position =====

We are currently looking for a Front-End Engineer

[http://www.charitywater.org/about/jobs/front-end-
engineer/](http://www.charitywater.org/about/jobs/front-end-engineer/)

As a Front-End Engineer at charity: water, you'll be responsible for building
an amazing, comprehensive online fundraising platform for bringing clean and
safe drinking water to every person on the planet.

------
geddes
Mixpanel - Remote in Europe. Dublin, London, Amsterdam preferred.

We're looking for our first support hire in Europe to provide coverage in the
EMEA time zones. If you love being in technical, customer-facing roles, want
to be part of a rapidly growing startup and have work authorization in the EU
please e-mail me: geddes@mixpanel.com.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Senior Backend Engineer (Scala, AWS)
      - Infrastructure Automation/DevOps Engineer
      - Site Reliability Engineer
      - Big Data Architect
      - Senior Android Engineer
      - Front End Engineers
      - Mobile Test Engineer
      - Engineering Manager
    
    

Check out our engineering blog to get an idea of what its like to work with
us: [http://info.localytics.com/engineering-
blog](http://info.localytics.com/engineering-blog)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We have hard problems to solve in big data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located in downtown Boston with easy access to all subway lines.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

* Front end development - We have ambitious data visualization projects on our roadmap.

* Mobile development on Android, iOS, HTML5 and Windows Phone

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to apply: jobs@localytics.com

------
THSK
Toronto,ON. Onsite

Top Hat is looking for hardcore engineers to help build our cutting edge
education platform that students all over the world use in class. Does doin’
your thing in Django take you to your happy place? Does coding in JavaScript
feel better than Christmas morning? Read on, you Maniac Hack. Read on.

Our client side app is built on a fairly sophisticated JavaScript framework
and makes use of JQuery, backbone.js and all the usual suspects. The server
side is written in Python on Django, with a MySQL database. In addition we use
Node.js and SockJS for our real time components. Our systems all run on Amazon
Web Services.

You will be will be working a variety of projects relating to our flagship web
application. These will include frontend MVC application design and
development, DOM optimization, and scalable and modular HTML/CSS . In terms of
backend development, you will be working on our Django application and
creating lightning fast REST APIs.

We like to hire developers who have solid full stack experience but definitely
value, and accommodate, developers who choose to be more focused on either
front-end and back-end development.

You should be comfortable with most of the following:

Semantic HTML and HTML5 concepts

CSS 3.0

JavaScript

Git

Automated unit and integration testing

HTTP

REST APIs

Databases (Hopefully including query performance and optimization)

We think the best sign of a good developer is interesting projects they've
done on their own time, not just things they were assigned by their boss or in
university. So please showcase any cool side projects, open source
contributions or community involvement.

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oqatYfwL&s=hn](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oqatYfwL&s=hn)

------
videoamp
VideoAmp in Santa Monica, CA -- Full Time, On Site, Salary + Equity

VideoAmp is a programmatic video advertising platform connecting television
and online video markets. We are well funded and advised by many ad-tech
veterans.

We are currently hiring two roles to round out our baller team:

❂ Lead Operations Engineer
[http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/DGfjXO/Lead-
Operation...](http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/DGfjXO/Lead-Operations-
Engineer.html)

❂ Full Stack Engineer, expert in node.js
[http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/eJg9cb/Full-Stack-
Gen...](http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/eJg9cb/Full-Stack-Generalist-
Nodejs.html)

If you're able to work on-site, full time in Santa Monica please follow the
above links for job details and to apply online.

⚑ ⚛ PLEASE No recruiters, agencies, off-shore development companies. ⚛ ⚑

------
videoamp
VideoAmp in Santa Monica, CA -- Full Time, On Site, Salary + Equity

VideoAmp is a programmatic video advertising platform connecting television
and online video markets. We are well funded and advised by many ad-tech
veterans.

We are currently hiring two roles to round out our baller team:

❂ Lead Operations Engineer
[http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/eJg9cb/Full-Stack-
Gen...](http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/eJg9cb/Full-Stack-Generalist-
Nodejs.html)

❂ Full Stack Engineer, expert in node.js
[http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/DGfjXO/Lead-
Operation...](http://videoamp.theresumator.com/apply/DGfjXO/Lead-Operations-
Engineer.html)

If you're able to work on-site, full time in Santa Monica please follow the
above links for job details and to apply online.

⚑ ⚛ PLEASE No recruiters, agencies, off-shore development companies. ⚛ ⚑

------
theatrus2
Twitter - Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA

My team is Observability at Twitter; we work on monitoring and we’re looking
for distributed systems engineers and full-stack engineers. We are one of the
largest monitoring stacks in the industry, writing up to 15 million metrics
per second for all production services at Twitter. We also have a front-end
service that is used every day by most engineers at Twitter. We write our
services in Scala, use a state-of-art Cassandra-like database called
Manhattan, and if you join, you’ll get to work on challenging problems from
day one.

Here are some of the things we’ve done in the past 12 months:

\- Made our alerting execution service seamlessly fail over across datacenters

\- Implemented a temporal set membership service for our database to keep
track of metric groupings

\- Added tiering policies for metrics based on their automatically-derived
significance

\- Added hybrid online/offline processing of data for different use cases

\- Optimized the time-series query language to make reads more efficient

\- Made an asynchronous query processor to support expensive queries with
lower latency requirements

\- Wrote a client-side agent that collects and reports metrics to the storage
system

Our team is 12 people, including back-end, front-end, full-stack and
reliability engineers. You can find out more by reading last year’s article
here: [https://blog.twitter.com/2013/observability-at-
twitter](https://blog.twitter.com/2013/observability-at-twitter). More formal
list of requirements for the position is here:
[https://about.twitter.com/careers/positions?jvi=oO0WXfwr,Job](https://about.twitter.com/careers/positions?jvi=oO0WXfwr,Job).

Engineers from foreign countries, H-1B initiations and transfers are welcome.
You can reach out to me directly at yann@twitter.com.

------
bjfish
Object Partners -
[http://www.objectpartners.com/](http://www.objectpartners.com/) \-
Minneapolis, MN / Omaha, NE (full time)

Object Partners, Inc is an IT consulting firm specializing in Enterprise
application development services since 1996. Our success is based on a model
of full-time employees and a strategic focus on the JEE technology stack
including Groovy/Grails, and open source technologies - as well as iOS. Our
consultants have, on average, 12+ years of experience in software development
utilizing mature, repeatable development processes.

Our services include project outsourcing, co-development, staff augmentation,
and technology and process mentoring. OPI helps companies of all sizes build
and deploy applications that are scalable, reliable, and can be easily
extended and maintained.

Grails Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Java Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Mobile Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-m...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-mobile-
developer)

Senior Java/Grails Developer (Omaha, NE) -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-sr-
java-grails-developer)

Awesome Benefits

    
    
      - Free Healthcare
      - Profit sharing
      - Paid OT
      - PTO + sick time
      - You work with the best
      - Small company vibe
      - Company lake home and condo
    

Send an email to ehren.seim@objectpartners.com if you are interested.

------
mookerji
Swift Navigation (San Francisco, CA) - Full time, interns

Swift Navigation is a 9ish-person, high-accuracy GPS hardware startup based
out of Lemnos Labs in San Francisco. We are venture funded, recently won the
Qualcomm QPrize, and have a fantastic slate of paying customers.

We have a number of fun projects in-progress: RF/embedded design for satellite
receivers, modeling/algorithm design for GPS estimation and control problems,
functional programming (Haskell!) for platform infrastructure, and
compilers/tools for performance-critical embedded code generation.

We're currently looking for a __product-focused engineer__ interested in
embedded systems prototyping but also in collaborating with many of our
existing customers in research and industry to improve our main product
([http://swiftnav.com/piksi.html](http://swiftnav.com/piksi.html)). This role
will be particularly important as we expand the availability of high-accuracy
GPS into entirely new markets (UAVs, machine automation, agriculture).

For next year: __interns__, particularly anyone interested in getting some
independent project experience with some of the projects above.

If you'd like to apply, send a note to jobs@swiftnav.com. iI you're awesome
and really want to contribute in some other way not listed? Let us know! I'll
also be happy to answer any questions at mookerji@swiftnav.com.

More details:
[http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs.html](http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs.html)

[http://kickstarter.com/projects/swiftnav/piksi-the-rtk-
gps-r...](http://kickstarter.com/projects/swiftnav/piksi-the-rtk-gps-receiver)
[https://github.com/swift-nav/](https://github.com/swift-nav/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyEKakfqNkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyEKakfqNkk)
(@ defcon20)

------
xscape321
Venice,CA Full Stack Developer (PHP, Clojure/Scala)

[http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/22170/full-stack-
developer...](http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/22170/full-stack-developer-
php-clojure-scala)

BindHQ is searching for a full stack developer & problem solver interested in
aiding us Migrate petabytes of client data to the cloud, Converting images and
pdf documents into actionable data & Simplifying once complex processes into
elegant interactions. We’re building a cloud hosted CRM and data management
tool for the insurance industry.

Problems to solve

Build scalable web & mobile portals for our client base

Tuning our php based web application for maximum performance

Mining our existing pool of documents & data stores to extract valuable
insights

Refine the user experience of our primary web application Build tools to
interact with social, geo and partner apis

------
vimarshk
Okta([https://www.okta.com/](https://www.okta.com/)) -- SF (VISA possible)

About Us: Okta is an Enterprise Grade Security and Identity Management
Platform and a Single Sign On solution. We have thousands of customers
including LinkedIn, Box, Cloudera, Jive, Splunk and Groupon. We are backed by
awesome investors like Sequoia Capital, Andreessen Horowitz, Greylock Partners
and Khosla Ventures.

We are disrupting the multi-billion dollar Identity space and Gartner has
named us leaders into that magic quadrant.

The work environment is amazing and there are great perks of working at Okta.
The list of open positions: [https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html#okta-
positions](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html#okta-positions)

Interested hackers can e-mail me: vimarshkarbhari@gmail.com

------
RiskIO
[Chicago, IL] Sr. Designer - Risk I/O

If you like clean and dynamic digital designs and thrive in a fast paced
startup environment, then we would love to meet you.

Risk I/O is a venture-backed startup in Chicago, and we are looking for a Sr.
Designer to join our team. This position will entail living and breathing the
digital design of Risk I/O, including developing and refining visual elements
and creative concepts for both web and print deliverables. Our Sr. Designer
will work closely with the marketing and engineering teams to create end-to-
end mockups and visual designs.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

1\. End-to-end design ownership from creating a vision to design development
and implementation 2\. Develop creative working documents and finalize design
layout pieces 3\. Ensure that all designs clearly communicate the identity of
the Risk I/O brand 4\. Mock-up pixel perfect user interface and digital
designs 5\. Support web-based design projects with user research and usability
testing 6\. Work across every team including engineering, marketing, etc. to
ensure designs meet expectations, objectives and specifications determined by
the specific team

QUALIFICATIONS:

1\. Expert in Photoshop, Illustrator as well as HTML, CSS3 and JS 2\.
Proficient in illustration, typography 3\. Expert knowledge in strategy,
identity, and branding as they relate to design 4\. Broad understanding of
strategic marketing, traditional media and the digital marketing landscape 5\.
Ability to design within an existing visual style 6\. Working knowledge of
wireframes, mockups and simple, logical design 7\. Ability to design high-
level conceptual models for product solutions 8\. Ability to justify and
defend your design recommendations 9\. Sense of humor

All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to race, color, religion, sex or national origin.

Interested in joining us? Please send your CV and a link to your Dribbble
portfolio or anything else you feel is relevant to jobs@risk.io.

------
ehartsuyker
Berlin, DE - EyeEm - Data Engineer - VISA

We're still looking for someone to join the data team to catch data off
production, warehouse it, use code/SQL to automate reports, and provide data-
as-a-service to the company. Right now this is all done with a few Scala
applications that you'll be working with. Experience on the JVM and with
functional programming is desired, but not a hard requirement, so if you're
solid and want to work with us, submit an application. Questions? Say hello to
me at eric at eyeem.com

Here's the requisition:
[https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=21](https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=21)

And our careers page for more about us:
[http://www.eyeem.com/careers](http://www.eyeem.com/careers)

------
hemantv
Postmates Inc. - San Francisco, CA, Visa transfer okay
================================== Postmates runs one of the largest real-time
delivery fleets in the country. Building a software platform that is reliable,
scales and stays agile under demanding product needs is a serious technical
challenge. Postmates isn’t just another ad platform or mobile app for
delivering static user generated content: We have real customers paying real
money for a real service, all under an hour. We are currently hiring for
multiple roles on our software engineering team. Checkout our openings and
follow the link to get a detailed job description and information on how to
apply.

[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

Feel free to reach out to me for any questions you might have.

------
solscreen
Santa Barbara, California. ShipHawk - 20+ person startup disrupting the
shipping industry Job Title: Frontend Developer (AngularJS), Fullstack
Developer (AngularJS, Rails), Growth Hacker

Biggest reasons to join ShipHawk?

1\. We're a rocket ship and still only at 20 people. Just raised $5 Million
and we're growing pretty rapidly. Great opportunity to have a lot of impact
and learn other aspects of the business along with dev.

2\. Santa Barbara weather. No traffic. Shirts and shorts all day everyday.
Beautiful weather, minutes from the beach and the hills.

3\. The culture. Most engaging fun atmosphere I've been a part of.

If you like the startup culture and you code, we're interested. Particularly
if you know AngularJS and/or Ruby on Rails.

Learn more: [https://shiphawk.com/careers](https://shiphawk.com/careers)

------
ILIKEPONIES
<<<————— underdog.io ——— Soho, NYC ———
[https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io) —————>>>

We’re ([https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io)) looking to make our
first hire, a Lead Software Engineer in New York City.

Today, we're is a curated, two-sided marketplace for talent. We help growing
startups hire amazing people across all verticals at a fraction of the cost of
traditional recruiting firms. We're moving toward a bigger opportunity
involving information exchange across networks of companies.

In the interest of full transparency, it's a big job with lots of positives
and negatives.

The Good:

• Traction ([https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644)) after a few months.

• Proven business model - we're making money every month.

• Chance to get common stock in a bootstrapped startup = big upside.

• Full technical autonomy. Today, we're using popular languages and tools -
Python/Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, etc. - but you'd have the
opportunity to make changes.

• Work out of Founder Collective's space in SoHo.

• Work with great freelance designers and advisors.

The Bad:

• Less structure and certainty than a funded startup.

• Fairly tight budget until we raise a round.

• Only full-time developer until we build an engineering team.

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: New York, NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic
Search, S3, Bacon, [https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
moshei
Technical Writer - Johannesburg, South Africa - Onsite, Remote or permanent
part time

We are looking for a talented technical writer to help us improve our suite of
documentation and training materials.

Skills & Duties

    
    
       * Ability to understand highly technical concepts and communicate them effectively to less technical users
       * Create and update all technical content including: 
          * User Guides
          * Tutorials
          * Blogs
          * Knowledge Base Articles
          * Instructional Videos
          * Training Course Material
          * Sales Proposals
       * Experience with UX and information design preferred 
    

About Egis Software

Egis Software is an established software vendor of Enterprise Content
Management solutions in the South African, Botswana, Mauritius and UK regions.

Email your resume and writing samples to resumes@egis-software.com

------
vldr
E-Vinty, Haarlem (near Amsterdam), the Netherlands.
[http://www.vintykids.com/](http://www.vintykids.com/) intern, remote
possible. Backand and Frontend Developer

We're looking for a frontend and a backend developer to help work on our
google appengine, flask, cloudsql, hr datastore, jinja2, sass, bootstrap,
angularjs stack.

We currently operate two online shops (vintykids.com and vintywomen.com) with
more to follow where people can sell their used ("pre-loved") branded
clothing. Vinty takes care of distribution, photographing and selling. We're
looking for additional hands to help with daily business, new features,
changes, expansion plans and new projects.

Non-Dutch speaking is a plus (German, French, Spanish, English)

Mail me on vintyjobs@in.m3r.nl if you're interested!

------
Sindrome
Airenvy | San Francisco, CA |
[http://airenvy.com/careers](http://airenvy.com/careers)

== About Us ==

We're a 1 year old early stage company with investors including Homebrew, Tim
Draper, etc. Unarguably the largest full service property management company
in San Francisco. At ~ 20 people we are looking for smart and motivated people
who work well with others. We brainstorm, polish, and ship improvements daily.
Lots of fast paced learning and action goes on every day.

== Positions ==

 __ _Software Engineer - Rails - Full-Stack_ __

(Not posted on site yet, but email carlos@airenvy.com)

Be a part of the core 4 person engineering team. Work with humble and talented
engineers on hard problems with ZERO boundaries. Engineers have just as much
input and weight on critical decisions as Product, Ops, and Sales.

Reqs:

Production web applications (1+ years experience)

Knowledge of Bootstrap and Javascript frameworks such as Angular, Ember or
Backbone

Deep knowledge of HTML5, CSS3 and Responsive web design

Test-driven development or at least concern and interest to keep comprehensive
test coverage. Especially with (Minitest, RSpec)

Javascript

CSS/SASS experience required

Unix and OS X command line (bash/zsh), and general understanding of Unix
programming

PostgreSQL and Relational databases

Team work and development, agile principles

== Other Positions ==

 __ _Data Scientist_ __(Not posted on site yet, but email ed@airenvy.com)

 __ _Growth Hacker_ __[http://airenvy.com/careers](http://airenvy.com/careers)

 __ _Sales Rep_ __[http://airenvy.com/careers](http://airenvy.com/careers)

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Expedite

Expedite is looking for their first Front End Engineer & UX Designer!!

Expedite is empowering people to make life's important financial decisions.
We're starting with the biggest one: financing the home. If you have ever
applied for a mortgage, you'll immediately recall the confusion, countless
hours, multiple middlemen and tons of paper. At Expedite we are bringing
innovation to the $10TN mortgage industry by focusing on the borrower and
gathering insight from data, building a solution that comes from an
engineering-driven culture.

FRONT END ENGINEER: Here's what you'll accomplish: * Develop a Web application
that feels natural in both mobile, tablet and desktop environments, without
writing redundant code. * Build features that integrate financial education,
financial profile creation and loan application process into an end-to-end
application. * Have an opportunity to use the newest frontend development
frameworks that massively increase the team's productivity.

UX DESIGNER: Here's what you'll accomplish: * Design experiences that simplify
a complex process that for most people is the most important decision they
will ever make in their lives. * Integrate financial education, financial
profile creation and loan application process into an end-to-end application.
* Create a long-term, engaging experience. We're building a lifetime
partnership to help empower people with their own data as they build their
financial identity with us. * Decide which interfaces work on the desktop,
tablet and mobile, and allow a user to move seamlessly between these form
factors. * Lead Usability Research.

We're offering early stage equity, competitive salary, full healthcare
benefits, and advancement opportunities.

To apply, visit: Front End Engineer -
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/821](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/821) UX
Designer -
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/820/](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/820/)

------
domrdy
Munich, Germany STYLIGHT

At STYLIGHT we try to change how people discover and shop fashion. We curate
both products and user generated content to inspire people when shopping
fashion. We have an amazing company & engineering culture, with loads of team
events and possibilities for personal development (conferences etc.).

Right now we're looking for strong frontend
([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Frontend-
Developer-o0AK...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Frontend-
Developer-o0AKWfw0/)) and backend developers
([http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Backend-Developer-
Java-...](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/Details/Backend-Developer-Java-
oP0tZfw1/)) to support our website team.

------
smiley325
StudyCloud - Chicago, IL

StudyCloud is an online learning management system for University courses
currently serving several thousand users across 6 major institutions in the
US. We are trying to build the most seamless and elegant course management
system that students and teachers will love to use.

As CTO and lead developer, I am currently looking to hire another full-time
software developer to work alongside me. Our current tech stack includes
Python/Tornado on the backend and Angular.js on the frontend.

Please reach out to me at andrew@mystudycloud.com if you are interested in
this job. We currently work out of the 1871 co-working space in Merchandise
Mart. Remote work may be possible depending on your qualifications.

andrew@mystudycloud.com

[https://www.mystudycloud.com](https://www.mystudycloud.com)

------
thathoo
San Francisco, CA [Remote Ok]: Front End Engineer, Full Stack (RoR) Engineer -
MyTime.com is hiring for full time roles

About MyTime. MyTime is reinventing local ecommerce. We’ve built an online
destination where consumers can book appointments and purchase local services
such as haircuts, house cleanings, massages, and more from nearby local
businesses. MyTime has integrated into the leading calendar applications on
the market, giving us real-time visibility into each merchant’s schedule. When
customers book appointments on MyTime, we even write back to the merchant’s
calendar. This allows us to be a true one-stop destination to purchase
services from millions of businesses across the country.

The Job.

Software Engineers at MyTime are developers who thrive on building products
and features from scratch. We are generalists who build features end-to-end,
from coding up the back end in Ruby on Rails to implementing the subtle
interaction behaviors that surprise and delight our users. We build large new
features and push daily small product enhancements in a continuous deployment
environment.

Bring It.

For front end specialists * Strong technical skills focusing on HTML, CSS,
JavaScript (we use JQuery & some Backbone and at some places Angular) *
Experience with Ruby on Rails or Python * Experience with bootstrap a plus

For full stack engineers * Strong experience with Ruby on Rails or Python *
Some experience with MySQL, Memcache, and extra credit for ElasticSearch
experience * Some experience with AWS products (EC2, RDS, S3, ELB) preferred
but not required * Some experience with HTML, CSS, JavaScript

Act now, and you’ll also get: * Competitive salary. Significant equity.
Opportunity to make a tremendous impact. * Full Benefits Package, Catered
Meals, Awesome SOMA location. * The chance to actually make a difference in a
growing startup that is solving a big problem.

If you're interested, we'd love to talk! Please send a resume or LinkedIn
profile and/or a link to your Github to jobs@mytime.com.

------
drl42
Vessel - [https://www.vessel.io](https://www.vessel.io) San Francisco Bay Area

Vessel is a powerful platform designed for product managers and marketers to
convert their mobile app users into customers. We make it easy for our clients
to engage, optimize and monetize their users without complex engineering. Our
goal is to make the dumb apps on your mobile, as smart as your smartphone.

We are looking to hire software engineers for the following roles:

* Backend Software Engineer * Mobile (iOS/Android) Engineer

We work on some interesting and challenging problems, so if you are a smart
engineer, let's talk. You can apply via our jobs site -
[https://vessel.recruiterbox.com/](https://vessel.recruiterbox.com/) or email
me directly at dev @ vessel

------
svjozi
Unata (Toronto) - Full-time

Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences (web, mobile, email,
etc.), while personalizing each shopper’s content and offers based on their
purchase history. We’re connecting the physical shopping experience with the
best of the digital world.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS

Frontend: iOS, Android, Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team (Jobs page >
bit.ly/1uBEinc). We are looking for the roles below.

\- Back-end developer - Python experience, intermediate/sr, understanding of
service-oriented architectures (more info > bit.ly/1iT202T)

\- Mobile developer - iOS and/or Android experience, Sr, great understanding
of mobile app architecture (more info > bit.ly/1uBEpit)

\- Lead UI/UX Designer - Experience with web AND mobile, on top of design
trends (iOS7/8, Material design, etc.), ability and willingness to take over
the product design efforts, working smoothly with developers & product
managers, HTML/CSS chops for rapid prototyping prefered (more info >
bit.ly/1uBEVwR)

\- Web developer - Mastery of modern, core web technologies and experience
building large, modular client-side apps using MVC style frameworks like
AngularJS and Ember (more info > bit.ly/1rM8o5l)

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, Fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
brandonthejames
99Gamers.com (Mountain View, CA) –
[https://www.99gamers.com](https://www.99gamers.com)

Open positions: Lead Developer, iOS Engineer, Full Stack PHP Developer - Full-
time

\----------------------------------------------------

Based in Mountain View, 99Gamers is changing the way we trade video games. To
take 99Gamers to the next level we are looking for a developers who want to
join our team.

\----------------------------------------------------

About 99Gamers

99Gamers is a trusted community marketplace for gamers to buy and sell video
games. With more than 96,000 members, $920,000 worth of games sold and 40,000
games available to buy, 99Gamers is the easiest way for gamers to get the most
value out of their video games.

99Gamers has been invited to take part in the upcoming 500 Startups Batch 11.

\----------------------------------------------------

Join a small, quickly growing startup working to push the marketplace space
forward. You’ll help us get there. We’re looking for engineers/hackers who can
learn/grow with the company on the go. Being apart of a small team, you will
have ownership and responsibility for product development.

You should place a very high personal value on culture. We’re looking for a
mellow coder with an insane work ethic. At 99Gamers, you’ll make a huge
impact. You’ll be responsible for creating tools that will help shape our
growing community.

We’re looking for people who love the internet & gaming as much as we do.

\----------------------------------------------------

We're also looking for a product designer and community manager. See more
about the positions here: [http://goo.gl/qC13Y0](http://goo.gl/qC13Y0)

If interested, send a resume along with a brief note about why you think you’d
be a good fit at 99Gamers to brandon@99gamers.com. If you have any questions,
feel free to ask.

------
drp
Zillow Rentals, San Francisco,
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?l=san%20francisco](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?l=san%20francisco)

Zillow's SF office is near Montgomery station on Bush & Sansome

We're fast, efficient, passionate developers building the best and biggest
rental sites on the internet: zillow.com, hotpads.com and postlets.com

All our teams are growing and we're hiring tons of folks:

    
    
      Software Engineers (front end, back end, full stack, test)
      DevOps
      UX Design
      Data Science
      Dev Managers
    

Come join us. davidpe@zillow.com

Zillow also has dozens of job openings in Seattle, Lincoln, Irvine, and New
York:
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings)

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time MongoDB Database Administrator needed for
MongoLab [https://mongolab.com/welcome/](https://mongolab.com/welcome/)

MongoLab is a fully-managed cloud database service featuring highly-available
MongoDB databases, automated backups, web-based tools, 24/7 monitoring, and
expert support. Developers absolutely love us because our Database-as-a-
Service (DBaaS) allows them to focus their attention on product development
instead of operations.

We are looking for a DBA to help us manage our vast fleet of MongoDB
deployments, and to help make our customers the happiest and most productive
MongoDB developers on the planet.

You'll work on awesome things including: * Managing and monitoring a fleet of
hundreds and thousands of databases * Managing large multi-terabyte sharded
MongoDB clusters * Prototyping MongoLab on new cloud providers * Helping
customers with difficult performance and data modeling problems * Writing
about MongoDB deployment best practices (in docs and our blog)

Our ideal candidate: * Has 3+ years of professional experience as a SQL DBA or
a MongoDB DBA. (We'd be thrilled to see MongoDB experience but it's totally
not required). * Has some experience with MySQL or PostgreSQL, or familiarity
with MongoDB * Has some experience with Linux or UNIX. * Has experience with
troubleshooting and being on call. Like many roles in our engineering team,
this position includes being on call for approximately two 24-hour periods a
week

Here's what we can offer you: * Competitive salary, equity, and health
benefits * Tons of leadership opportunities as you grow with our company * An
environment that gives you the flexibility to seize moments of inspiration

How to apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply,
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/817/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/817/applications/new)

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's founding team, we're a product incubator
without the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of 15. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

On the front end, we use reactive patterns for both web (ClojureScript) and
mobile (Objective C).

On the back end, we have a message bus-oriented microservice architecture
built in Scala (with Finagle) and Go. Services are packaged as Docker
containers and continuously deployed to a Mesos+Marathon cluster on AWS.

Other key tech includes ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, Zipkin, Kestrel, Packer,
CloudFormation, and Python. And our small team has already open sourced a few
dozen projects:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few awesome software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a really small team (currently 6 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, that may likely change in
the future.

Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger, Flyway,
CodeIgniter, Phake, Guzzle.

All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours,
100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability
to build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of
drinks and snacks.

—

About Us:

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network.

Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and the 2nd fastest
growing company in Austin.

Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
anishakr
Compass Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Junior Developer | Full time

Looking for Ruby on Rails, Javascript, jQuery ninjas who have at least 1 year
of experience in building web applications. General understanding of data
analysis, statistics, data visualizations is a plus.

About Compass: Ready to take on the big consulting firms? Want to do this with
the power of Big Data? Then Compass is the right fit for you. At Compass we,
are driven to improve the chances of success for innovative companies by
helping them better understand their own business and making data-driven
decisions at the right time. We work in the heart of San Francisco.

Find more job listings at
[http://startupcompass.theresumator.com/apply](http://startupcompass.theresumator.com/apply)

------
nttdocomo
San Francisco - We're looking for engineers to join the web application team
at Loggly. We're growing quickly and have multiple positions open, but right
now we're very interested in Fullstack, Frontend, and UI Engineers.

Who We Are: Leader in cloud-based log management. Check out our site
(www.loggly.com) for more information.

Tech Stack: We have a pretty sophisticated client written in Angular, and a
backend written in Python (Django) and MySQL.

What we're looking for: Pretty much what any good engineering team is looking
for: competent engineers. We're not looking specifically for people who are
Angular or Django experts (although we certainly wouldn't hold it against
you).

That was vague, give me some specifics: \- You have had at least 3 years
working on an engineering team (We're not at a place right now where we can
help junior engineers succeed in their careers) \- You love what you do \- You
know the basics, and you know them without hesitation. For example, if you're
a frontend engineer, you should be able to do a basic 2 column layout in raw
html/css without looking anything up or using bootstrap, or be able to
implement a function like _.filter in 2 minutes (because you thought it was
really easy since you understand javascript really well and you've worked with
it enough where it's pretty much second nature to you) \- You ask questions
when you're confused, and aren't afraid to push back or say no when someone
asks you to do something that's a terrible idea. (Full points rewarded if you
usually offer them an explanation of why that's a bad idea, and what it would
entail to do it correctly, but you still get points for being able to say no)

What we offer: \- Standard perks to make your life awesome at work, and
outside of work (good pay, free meals, time off whenever you need it,
healthcare, dignity... sorry, got carried away) \- An awesome team invested in
making sure you succeed

Email vincent at loggly dot com with a resume, or a github link, or some kind
of material that shows you're a good engineer.

------
logicalmind
Location: Western Suburbs of Chicago (Naperville area)

Position: Sofware developer

Full time position, no remote. Financial institution that uses C#/ASP.NET to
make webapps that support various financial services. We have a large
application upcoming and are moving towards a REST architecture using
javascript client-side and asp.net webapi backend. We're looking for a
developer with experience in any client-side javascript technology (current
line of thinking is to use angular, but open to alternatives) utilizing REST
to become part of the team that designs and implements the platform. Knowledge
of server-side factors of REST also desirable (ideally c#/asp.net/webapi but
not required).

If interested, contact me via email and I can provide more details. Email is
in profile.

------
kellet
Java Developers + Front-End/UI Builders - Local & Remote DZone, Inc. Cary, NC

As a Java developer at DZone, you will help build our global online developer
portals at DZone.com, and help to build our next generation Q&A platform,
AnswerHub. You will join a dynamic, agile company in a startup environment
where you will help to define product direction, technology choices, and lay
down the foundation for our future products.

Learn more about DZone here:
[http://dzone.com/corporate/about](http://dzone.com/corporate/about) and
AnswerHub here: [http://answerhub.com](http://answerhub.com)

Apply here: [http://dzone.com/jobs](http://dzone.com/jobs)

~~~
emilburzo
Is remote available for non-US applicants?

------
twakefield
Rackspace - San Francisco, CA (Will relocate and remote possible. Authorized
to work in U.S. strongly preferred.)

TLDR; email me if you want a great job writing software to change the world:
taylor@hackrackspace.com.

We are changing the future of cloud computing at Rackspace and collaborating
with OpenStack, Docker, CoreOS and anyone else that wants to joint the OSS
cloud party. Just check out our latest offering, OnMetal [1], which is a
combination of open source software (OpenStack) [2] and open source hardware
(OpenCompute) [3].

If you are passionate about OSS/cloud/distributed systems, we would love to
have you be part of our team in SF. We have positions available in a startup
environment with recent acquisitions Mailgun and Exceptional.io, as well as
big, hairy distributed computing problems to solve at Rackspace. So there is
something for everyone.

We are located in the SoMa neighborhood in San Francisco on 2nd St. and
Folsom.

Below are the offerings currently available:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact.

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models.

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems.

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc...

* Data Engineer: Building big data systems to be used throughout the company.

* Deliverability Engineer (Mailgun): Automating email deliverability best practices into code.

I was a co-founder of Mailgun and I run the SF office so email me directly if
you are interested: taylor@hackrackspace.com.

[1]
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[2] [https://www.openstack.org](https://www.openstack.org) [3]
[http://www.opencompute.org](http://www.opencompute.org)

~~~
slantedview
Are there certain positions where remote (same timezone) is possible?

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC W13) - San Francisco, CA - Full Time == Full Stack Engineers ==

BuildZoom is a marketplace for remodeling and construction services that is
changing the way people approach home improvement. With over 650k monthly
users, we're one of the fastest growing start-ups in an enormous market.

We're looking for engineers who can work throughout the stack.
Responsibilities will range from server configuration to front-end
implementation and everything in between.

About the team and our culture:

1\. Product-first approach to the business with a dev team lead by talented,
experienced engineers 2\. We move fast and engineers are expected to write
exceptionally clean, functional code 3\. We're metrics driven: everyone on the
team is able to contextualize their effort against key business goals and
indicators

Examples of problems we are currently working on:

1\. Building a clean, simple user interface that sits on top of millions of
transactional records, allowing consumers to see current remodeling projects
and contractors in their neighborhood 2\. Enhancing the accuracy of our
machine learning classifier, which infers what types of work contractors
specialize in, based off their transactional histories. 3\. Developing a
budgeting app to help consumers understand the cost and value associated with
their home improvement projects

Our ideal candidate will have:

1\. Extensive experience with medium-to-large scale RoR deployments 2\. Strong
fundamentals: OOP and application architecture 3\. Experience with scaling for
exponential user growth 4\. Appreciation for quality, maintainability, and
performance 5. Attention to detail and personal pride in your work

Pluses:

1\. Familiarity with system administration, database design, full-text search
engines, HTML, CSS, JS 2\. Experience designing and implementing APIs for web
and mobile 3\. Experience developing online marketplaces

To apply, e-mail jobs@buildzoom.com with whatever you think would help us best
understand your background and accomplishments.

------
GiselleDarlene
Director of Technology - VC-backed E-commerce - Full-Time - Chicago, IL

Doggyloot.com is looking for driven, thoughtful, and dog-loving professional
to join our team.

Our small engineering team has already built a robust
CRM/e-commerce/fulfillment platform and migrated from Ruby on Rails to Node.Js
and Backbone. We are looking for a technology leader to help take our Company
to the next level. This is a great opportunity to get involved early and make
your mark with a promising, funded startup with rapidly-growing revenue and
interesting technologies.

 _RESPONSIBILITIES_

-Lead and complete significant development projects (front and back end) for our existing systems -Manage our product development cycle and responsible for project management -Manage our small development team -Ensure our platforms scale with our growing startup

 _ABOUT YOU_

-Experience in project management and delivering complex projects on-time and on-budget -E-commerce experience preferred -Experience with Node.JS, Python, JavaScript, Django, Backbone, Git, Ruby on Rails, HTML/CSS -Can clearly explain technical concepts and make decisions with technical and non-technical team members -Can complete basic server administration tasks -Experienced with TDD, Agile, etc., but also sensitive to balancing process and progress

 _BONUS POINTS_

Interest in or experience with personalization Full stack developer background
Dog lover HOW TO APPLY

Email us at jobs@doggyloot.com with:

-Resume or LinkedIn profile -Explain why you’re specifically interested in this position and Doggyloot -Provide some links to your public GitHub projects or other code samples, and online work examples -Make one technical suggestion for our company (could be an improvement to our existing website, or a general idea of something that could help bring our business to the next level)

Doggyloot offers competitive compensation based on experience. We are
conveniently located in the West Loop at 213 N Racine Ave, Chicago, IL 60607.
No recruiters, please.

------
BGCivis
Chicago, IL - Full-Time and Intern - Civis Analytics

Civis Analytics: Building a Data-Driven World.

We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock the truth hiding
in their own data—transforming them into smart organizations that are ready to
thrive.

We are a community of engineers, data scientists, and statisticians, and are
looking to add to our growing team. We are smart, fun, and a little bit weird.
Does this sound like you?

We are hiring for a number of positions, including:

-Front End Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/1df0a4c2-a481-413d-9388...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/1df0a4c2-a481-413d-9388-24b794a08da1)

-Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/75984a40-d4e2-4873-b4c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/75984a40-d4e2-4873-b4c8-8effd3939310)

-Vice President of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/169dd5ae-c3db-4ed5-91bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/169dd5ae-c3db-4ed5-91bc-53dde8b570f4)

-Data Scientist - Engineering: [https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/e7165975-3545-471d-9844...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/e7165975-3545-471d-9844-302331d51a63)

-Senior Data Scientist - Engineering: [https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/7bbb31e5-5b08-4a1c-ad5c...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/7bbb31e5-5b08-4a1c-ad5c-32b79fa3e6fd)

-Software Engineer Internship: [https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/3f32fc1f-647e-435b-b06d...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/3f32fc1f-647e-435b-b06d-ccc82c2b24e0)

View all of our open positions at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

[https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.

Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for someone comfortable with both Ruby on Rails and JavaScript.

We're also looking for designers (Web and iOS) and project managers.

More details and apply here: [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
stevemarks
Joyable | joyable.com | San Francisco (local, relocate)

Hiring Rails, fullstack, and frontend engineers

At Joyable, we aspire to cure the world's anxiety and depression. We've raised
$2 million in venture funding and are looking for a second engineer to join
our awesome team.

As our second engineer, you'd have a substantial opportunity to change lives
by transforming mental health, and, equally importantly, you'd play a key role
in shaping our technical architecture. You'd be the fifth member of the team,
so you would also get to help build the company and our culture.

Culturally, we're an extremely team-oriented environment. We believe you
should take your work seriously, but not yourself seriously. We're very
mission-driven but we want to have a good time along the way.

If you're interested in helping change the world by reinventing mental health,
we should chat (steve@bejoyable.com).

==================================

Today, tens of millions of Americans don't get minimally adequate treatment
for mental health issues that we know how to treat. At Joyable, we think
that's crazy. Our mission is to make evidence-based mental health care
available to everyone. We're starting by delivering cognitive behavioral
therapy for people with clinical social anxiety. The clinical content is
delivered via a webapp, but we pair the app with a layperson coach who keeps
our clients engaged andmotivated.

We just finished a very successful beta with outcomes equal to best-in-class
in-person therapy. Sample customer quotes from our beta include:

\- "This is a godsend"

\- "I never thought my results would be that different, so soon. Thank you so
much"

\- "I feel like I was in prison, and you gave me the key"

We raised $2 million of venture funding led by Thrive Capital (Instagram,
Warby Parker, Oscar Health) and Harrison Metal (AdMob, Heroku, Grand Rounds).
Our team is 4 today and based in downtown SF on top of the Powell BART
Station.

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto & Philadelphia

Syapse provides a precision medicine data platform that enables laboratories,
registries, and providers to use molecular profiling to diagnose and treat
patients.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire Customer Solutions Engineers for the Philly
office. So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area
startup, but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance! We're especially
interested in people with Python and JS experience. Any experience with
healthcare, electronic health records, or genomics is a bonus.

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | Sales, Engineers, and Customer Success | San Mateo, CA

Jon from Datanyze here. We just announced our funding from Google Ventures and
Mark Cuban (among other amazing people) and we're looking for amazing talent
in all departments: sales, engineering, customer success, design...anyone that
wants to help us dominate the B2B SaaS space!

Read more about our funding (and why we've been called the Google for sales
and marketing) here: [http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/26/the-google-of-sales-
market...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/26/the-google-of-sales-marketing-
raises-2m-to-tell-you-whos-using-competitors-software/)

Email your resume to jon [at] datanyze [dot] com!

------
ram_
AlfredClub - New York City - Full Time

(Flexible for the right candidate)

Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Librato for metrics (we are obsessed with data &
metrics), Skylight.io for profiling the app.

AlfredClub is about simplifying lives, starting with our own. We are building
a service that lets people live an easier, happier life and we need help
improving the technology that can support that mission. If this interests you,
talk to us (work@alfredclub.com).

We are looking for mobile app developers and full-stack engineers that
understand how the pieces fit together. The team is still very small and you
can have tremendous impact and grow with the company.

AlfredClub - [https://www.alfredclub.com/](https://www.alfredclub.com/)

------
mikeatlas
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics data -- we track every boat on
the water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we
can know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time. The problem -> To try to decrease costs, carries have been
increasing the size of container ships. The only problem there is that as
container ships get larger, the variability in the global supply chain goes up
(e.g. a large ship being late causes a headache to more people than a small
one). How we fix it -> We track every ship on the water and run a bunch of
analysis on our data sets so that we can help our customers smooth out the
rough edges. (One company we're working with spends 6.5 mil every month on
“late fees” because of these rough edges).

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Data stack -> clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit/hadoop/EMR (we’re a
SOA shop)

Web -> Ruby on Rails, Postgres, PostGIS, Angular, coffeescript

Mobile -> iOS, android in the near term

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)! Looking for help on frontend and data science sides! (also
looking for experimentalists for fun hedge fund stuff) If this sounds
interesting, please shoot me an email at mike@weft.io!

------
BeAboveIt
TrueCar in Santa MOnica, CA-- We are looking for Senior Java developers to
design and develop core API's. You will define requirements, design and
develop systems against those requirements and work with end users to validate
functioning systems. You will focus on key algorithmic systems that match
users to vehicles and dealers, the pricing/valuation engines, and sales
matching. For this role, you must have experience with Java, Spring and Maven.

We offer top salaries, 100% paid benefits, bonuses, stock options and we're
located across the street from the beach in beautiful Santa Monica. We do pay
for relocation!

Chris Martin Technology Recruiting Manager cmartin@truecar.com 424.280.2635

------
transitorykris
San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC

The Systems Software team at OpenDNS is building a platform as a service to
support our product engineering teams. We're looking for engineers that have a
passion for distributed systems, enjoy writing code, and love delighting
customers with their product.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q53...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q539VfwW&j=oIZkYfwJ)

The compute side of the PaaS is built around Docker. We're building out across
24 datacenters. And, have big plans for the remainder of the year and 2015.
This is a great opportunity to make an impact at a fast growing company.

~~~
kayone
how open is opendns to a .NET dev that does js/node on the side wanting to
jump ship?

I really want to get out of the .net stack but haven't had a good chance to do
it. and most of my ex-colleges are in .net shops too so all of my referrals
are for other .net shop.

~~~
transitorykris
We take a holistic view of applicants. There are plenty of open positions
[http://careers.opendns.com/](http://careers.opendns.com/) definitely submit a
resume if something strikes a chord with you!

------
JuliaLam
Enchanted Labs - (San Francisco, CA) - Ex-Facebook co-founders.

ABOUT

Enchanted Labs is a funded, early stage, travel startup co-founded by two ex-
Facebookers. We’re working on an innovative trip technology and looking for a
few talented designers and engineers to join our small team on the ground
level. We’re seeking allstars who want to make an impact, iterate quickly, and
are passionate about travel.

Most importantly, you must be able to problem solve, learn rapidly, and be
excited for an awesome startup journey with us that will revolutionize the
travel industry.

ROLE \- Back End/Fullstack Engineer

MORE INFO

\- [http://jobs.enchantedlabs.com](http://jobs.enchantedlabs.com)

Or feel free to shoot me a line at Julia@EnchantedLabs.com.

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies
own, control and access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables
customers to leverage their data rights and create tangible business value. We
take employee satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in
return. We are currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and
dynamic engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Operations Engineer

* Front End Developer

* Go Software Engineer

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
shackenberg
Berlin, Germany - EyeEm - Computer Vision Engineer or Intern - VISA

Do you want to do Image Retrieval on millions of photos? Join EyeEm as a
Computer Vision Engineer or Intern.

Here are the official announcements:

Computer Vision Engineer
[https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=25](https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=25)

Computer Vision Intern
[https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=24](https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=24)

To find out more about how we roll visit
[https://www.eyeem.com/careers­](https://www.eyeem.com/careers­) or contact me
at ludwig at company domain.

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English) Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more
relevant. We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time
data analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

\- People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great
products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it
here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

\- People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our
products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency
APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

\- Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how
they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

\- Founded in 2008

\- Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Javascript, Pandas, Redis,
Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

\- Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team built on trust, and we
work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have
one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority
over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

\- Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

\- Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds. Check out our
blog at [http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)
Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
twohey
US We are making the world fitter, healthier, and happier through the power of
communities. We are looking for someone with a passion for creating software
that delights users. We are hiring expert developers.

YOU You are excited about making the world fitter and healthier. You are
detailed-oriented and believe the little things matter. You're passionate
about our mission and you have a history of doing great work, even if not
professionally, then I'd love to talk to you.

See more at: [https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs](https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs) or
feel free to reach out to me directly at <hn-username> @ fitmob.com

------
paradox95
Outbound ([https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)) is looking for a front
end engineer. Be engineer #3 at a funded, growing, promising startup.

Our web client is a static Angular app interacting with a Go api. You will OWN
the web client and focus on the javascript aspect while working closely with
our UI-centric engineer (who is capable of much more) and our server engineer
to make the web client a flawless experience.

1-2 years at early stage startup would be ideal but if you're confident you
can be THE javascript engineer on the team, email me and we'll talk.

Location: SOMA, San Francisco, CA Email: travis[at]outbound[dot]io

------
remind
Remind — San Francisco, CA - Education Startup www.remind.com/careers

$40M Series C round funding announced yesterday to bring us one step closer to
teachers everywhere. Our messaging system makes it easy and safe for our 1M
teachers to communicate with 17M students and parents.

Read about the growth that led us here. * Forbes:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2014/09/30/with-40-mi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2014/09/30/with-40-mi..).
Wall Street Journal [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/30/remind-
raises...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/30/remind-raises..).
New York Times [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/remind-a-start-up-
tha...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/remind-a-start-up-tha..).

Here’s what teachers are saying about our product: “A Must Have for EVERY
Teacher & Parent” “Truly one of the most life-changing app for teachers”
“Teachers BFF. I love this app! And my students do too!” “This is one of the
best teaching tools I’ve used in my 22 years of teaching.”

\------------------ We're growing our team and looking to add collaborative
and talented people who are passionate about the mission to connect every
teacher, parent, and student in the world to improve education.

Below are a few of our hot openings:

[1]: Fullstack Engineer, Growth team
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/remind101/fullstack-
developer-...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/remind101/fullstack-
developer-..). [2]: Data Scientist, Growth team
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/remind101/data-
scientist/c_mFw...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/remind101/data-
scientist/c_mFw..). [3]: Product Designer
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/remind101/product-
designer/dcH...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/remind101/product-
designer/dcH..).

Check out the rest of our openings and apply online at www.remind.com/careers.

------
spicyj
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Here's a testimonial we received last week:

==================================

I am 52. I returned to school almost twenty years ago and did quite well--but
I had taken care of all my math requirements 15 years before that and my
degree is about as far from math as one can get. So I had not seen the inside
of a math classroom for more than thirty years when I decided not long ago
that I wanted to review high school math. Listening to Sal's explanations have
made this so easy it is as though I had remembered all of it this whole time!

I am disabled now, and have no means to continue formal studies in much of
anything, but I am now learning the calculus and linear algebra I was planning
on studying when I was much younger--before my college career ran off the
rails for an extended time. Thank you Sal (and the internets) for letting me
remain a student! Keep this place running; I want to be able to hang around
here until I am no longer able to hang around anywhere anymore.

==================================

Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all walks of
life who are thankful for our free, high-quality educational content. Most of
you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of
videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like MoMA and the
California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive exercises.
Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– The next version of our personalized learning dashboard [1] to make the UI
more consistent across subjects and to help people learn better

– Improved knowledge models so we can better know what you know and don't know
[2]

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [3]

– Better tools for our content creators to allow them to make thousands of
engaging, interactive exercise problems without knowing how to code [4]

– A major revision to our iOS app to let students practice skills on the go
(or in a classroom with iPads!)

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

==================================

We're especially looking for new product designers and mobile devs but we have
a handful of other positions open -- take a look and see if anything suits
you.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to ask me here if you have
questions about applying or about KA in general. Unfortunately we can't
sponsor visas right now unless you're from Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

[1]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/intr...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/introducing-
the-learning-dashboard)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

[4]: [https://github.com/Khan/perseus](https://github.com/Khan/perseus)

~~~
mceoin
Hi spicyj,

I just graduated from DevBootcamp. Are internships available to non-university
students? If so, what level of programming experience is required for an
internship at KA?

Thanks in advance, E.

~~~
spicyj
Yes, we're willing to consider internships for non-university students. Most
of our interns have been programming on and off for at least a few years,
sometimes much more.

------
drpancake
Tradewave — [https://tradewave.net](https://tradewave.net) — London

We're building an algorithmic trading platform for cryptocurrencies. You write
your trading strategy in Python, backtest it against our historical data, then
run it live on any of the major exchanges. All in the browser.

Come and experience what it's like to be in on the ground floor at a promising
tech startup. We're only a few months old, backed up some of the best
investors in the crypto space, and already generating revenue.

More information: [https://tradewave.net/jobs/](https://tradewave.net/jobs/)

------
mrchess
Cambridge, MA. Co3 Systems. Our CTO is THE Bruce Schneier!

We build products that help with incident response (when databases get
breached, and similar things). Looking for entry-mid-advanced JS engineers,
and mid-advanced Java engineers. Good learning opportunity to work with one of
Cambridge, MA hottest startups. Our JS tech stack is Backbone/Marionette,
backend Hibernate and other stuffs.

Send resumes to me with a brief cover and your github, stackoverflow, links,
etc. fwiw I value the links and cover more than the resume. Looking for casual
people, who are looking for a fun gig and want to hustle the cyber-security
industry.

Email: jho@co3sys.com

------
scanr
London, England, UK - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring mobile engineers for
our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're looking for mobile developers to help us build beautiful, intuitive and
robust analytics and media buying tools for our customers.

You would be joining a small and talented team building applications using
IOS, Android, AngularJS, Javascript, TypeScript, NodeJS, go, Ansible, Docker
and AWS.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
Stealx
ReviewTrackers.com - Chicago, IL - Will pay moving expenses & bonus

Review Trackers is a Chicago based, VC funded startup that focuses on
simplicity, and usability to provide location based businesses an easy way to
monitor what is being said about them in online reviews. We have thousands of
paying locations already and are growing every month.

* VP of Engineering/CTO

* Come build and grow a tech team here * Ruby on Rails experience required

Details:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ReviewTrackers/79271995-chie...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ReviewTrackers/79271995-chief-
technology-officer)

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto, Fulltime

500px is a photo community for premium photography
([http://500px.com/popular](http://500px.com/popular)). We value small teams,
engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and getting shit done.

Who we are looking Senior Android Developers to help us build cutting-edge,
native Android apps that change how our four-million photographers take,
share, view and license photography

What we offer:

\- competitive salaries

\- flexible work hours

\- unlimited vacation

\- free lunches

\- medical insurance

\- computer/laptop of your choice

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
pXMzR2A
Sorry for the offtopic but could we also have a "Who is hiring non-
programmers" or similar? I presume there are a lot of folk here who are not
programmers but would be interested in tech-related companies.

~~~
bohnej
I doubt many of these companies are hiring non-programmers for engineering
roles. Sometimes people post designer jobs if you're into that though.

~~~
2close4comfort
I think it is cute when programmers call themselves engineers. And there are
jobs here that fall outside of development but they are substantially fewer in
number. I could think of better places to look if you are looking for IT
related but not programming full-time.

------
Equiet
Unite - Los Angeles

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers and designers to join us in Los
Angeles. We are building a data management platform and structure data for
multiple industries including entertainment, music, retail, media and finance.

The team is very experienced and we are growing incredibly fast. Currently our
servers handle 2000 requests per second and serve more than 500 million users.

We are looking for experienced front-end developers (AngularJS), full-stack
engineers (Kafka, Storm, Cassandra) and UX/UI designers. To fit in, in short,
you have to be smart.

Feel free to ping me anytime at jakub@unite.me.

------
shakefon
Las Vegas, NV and San Francisco, CA

Several positions open in challenging roles at Zappos for everything from
Engineering to Information Security and

Software Engineering (Java, iOS):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3J4wIgwM](http://jobvite.com/m?3J4wIgwM)

Front-End: [http://jobvite.com/m?3N6wIgwS](http://jobvite.com/m?3N6wIgwS)

San Francisco Office:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3d6wIgwi](http://jobvite.com/m?3d6wIgwi)

Great time to join us (current employee, not a recruiter) - Tech at Zappos is
moving forward at a fast pace, come be a part of it.

------
emcienjobs
Emcien - Software Engineer - Full Time - Atlanta, GA

DETAILS:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/69efd4de-26ff-11e4-824c-30...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/69efd4de-26ff-11e4-824c-30410e3f8f2d)

GIST:

Emcien develops four products based on a patented pattern-detection engine.
Using the discrete mathematical concept of sparse matrix graphs we build
applications delivering:

* Recommendation Engines

* Predictive Analytics

* Continuous Network Analysis

* Conversation Analysis

This work is both challenging and rewarding. We work closely with our research
department inventing new ideas and solutions to difficult, un-solved problems.

------
sinc
Udacity, Bay Area, CA [https://udacity.com/jobs](https://udacity.com/jobs)

We're hiring for pretty much every type of engineer (Front-end, Back-end,
Data, DevOps, iOS, Android) to help us rethink education.

We produce our own content, so we're also hiring course developers.

Want to get a glimpse into our offices? Asana recently featured us:
[https://asana.com/customers](https://asana.com/customers)

I'm on the Engineering team here. Don't hesitate to reach out if you have any
questions or want to join: michael@udacity.com

------
CrystalValley
Crystal Valley - Lake Crystal, USA

Be part of an organization that helps feed the world! If you possess the
following then Crystal Valley would be a great fit.

    
    
      • Solid work ethic
      • Strong sense of ownership
      • Committed to doing what’s right
      • Passion for American agriculture
    

We are seeking a Software Developer to join our growing development team! At
Crystal Valley, our team develops several types of applications, including WPF
Windows programs, iOS apps, and ASP.NET websites. Most of our software is
written in C#, Objective-C, JavaScript, and T-SQL. While we are most
comfortable with Microsoft and Apple technologies, we are open to the
technology that will provide us with the best solution.

The ideal candidate would complement our current skillset by bringing
strengths in front-end web development (such as HTML5, CSS, MVC, Reactive
Design, or jQuery), while also being open to learning Windows and Mobile
development. Since this is a small team, you must be willing to work
independently and be comfortable with all aspects of software development,
including gathering requirements, QA and documenting.

Requirements:

    
    
      • Passion for technology and programming
      • Solid understanding of computer science
      • Comfort with functional programming concepts and object orientation
    

Desired Qualifications:

    
    
      • Familiarity with Unit Testing
      • Strong understanding of web services and REST
      • A good eye for creating UIs and graphics
    

This is a full-time position located at our headquarters in Lake Crystal, MN
and includes a competitive salary, health/dental/vision, 5% 401k match,
vacation, profit sharing, an office with 2-4 monitors, and a skilled team of
co-workers. The typical work week is 40 hours. Telecommuting a few days a week
is an option. You’ll also have the choice of hardware and software.

Crystal Valley is a local full-service cooperative with 160 full-time
employees serving the agronomy, energy, feed, and grain customer. We began in
1927 and have nine locations serving south central Minnesota with sales last
year of $375 million.

Please send resume to Ashley Leivermann, Human Resources Director at
ashley.leivermann@crystalvalley.coop

------
dave_h
St. Louis MO - INTERN

Looking for an aspiring developer for a paid internship. Normally it's 20
hours a week during school and then 40 hours when school's out and you're
available. Local candidates only, you'll be expected to come to our office in
Brentwood once or twice a week.

We are .Net shop, you'll be writing software for internal use, some web-based,
some desktop. You'll get guidance/mentoring from a senior developer. We
provide a CRM solution for the Residential Mortgage industry.

Interested? Send an email to itmanager at mortgagereturns dot com.

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

Django/AngularJS/Elasticsearch/AWS/D3/NLTK/...!

TrackMaven is dedicated to making the lives of marketers easier, more
productive, and more effective. You will be joining (currently) seven other
engineers, with the opportunity to have a huge impact on a product that's
helping shape the marketing efforts of brands from the NBA to Nationwide.

As a Software Maven, you will:

\- Participate in the full development process (daily engineering stand-up,
product planning, story estimation, code review)

\- Learn and quickly integrate new technologies on the fly

\- Collaborate with the rest of the product team to explore new features and
concepts

\- Assist the customer success team to ensure a good customer experience on
our platform

\- Promote best practices in software engineering

\- Take ownership of your contributions and be able to manage your time
efficiently

\- Always be seeking out new ways to improve our product

\- Work on new and interesting problems every day

To hit the ground running, you’ll need:

\- A solid knowledge of Python and Django

\- Significant experience with JavaScript (we use CoffeeScript)

\- Experience working in teams with source control (GitHub)

\- The ability to stay focused on the big picture while tackling complex
problems

\- A silly and fun personality

It would be great if you also have:

\- A working knowledge of AngularJS (very strong plus!)

\- Experience with hosting full web apps (we use AWS, Linode, etc.)

\- Experience with Agile software development

\- A background in basic data science concepts

\- Experience scaling web applications

\- Portfolio demonstrating relevant past projects

\- Active in the open-source community

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
miket
Diffbot - Palo Alto, CA - [http://diffbot.com](http://diffbot.com)

At Diffbot, we're applying sophisticated deep learning, computer vision, and
natural language processing techniques to convert the web into structured
data. Join our growing team of world-class experts as we build the world's
largest collection of structured information to power apps and more
intelligent search. We are currently seeking roles in machine learning,
product engineering, and business development. Shoot us a message at
jobs@diffbot.com.

------
mmelin
Tictail - Growth Engineer - New York, NY (Fulltime, on site)

If you are excited about the thought of helping hundreds of thousands of small
businesses across the globe succeed through your product, engineering and data
skills, we should talk. We're establishing the Tictail growth team in New
York. I think growth is one of the most creative and exciting things you can
work on as an engineer, but it can be used for both good and evil. We try to
do good.

Read more here: [http://tic.tl/1wXXnhm](http://tic.tl/1wXXnhm)

Or email me: martin+hn (at) tictail.com

------
RA_Fisher
Remote, Partner Engineer & Liaison (you love people and APIs!)

[https://zapier.com/blog/partner-engineer-
liaison/](https://zapier.com/blog/partner-engineer-liaison/)

------
MattRogish
Remote - Rails Machine - Senior/Mid-Level Site Reliability Engineers

== Email matt at railsmachine dot com and please put "SRE Job Application" in
the subject. Thanks! ==

At Rails Machine, we all work from home - we have a “Remote First” culture. We
are a Results-Only Work Environment, have a transparent and public technical
ladder, unlimited time off, and require healthy work-life balance. Rails
Machine pays 100% of health insurance premiums, participates in 401k match and
has been bootstrapped and profitable since our founding in 2006. All employees
participate in quarterly profit sharing.

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your goals will be to ensure
our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our customers
need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to help us
deliver.

At Rails Machine, we offer two main products: managed infrastructure and
managed operations. Through managed infrastructure, we provide automation,
infrastructure, and scalability in our own data center on our own hardware. We
provide both bare-metal and virtualized hosting options for our customers, and
you’ll work directly with them to ensure their goals are met through
automation, analysis, and hardware.

Via managed operations, we provide custom, consulting-based solutions on top
of AWS and other cloud vendors, as best meets our customer’s needs. You’ll
manage globally load balanced AWS installations, cross-datacenter replication
on different vendors, or within customer’s data-centers.

No matter the product, we take a DevOps-centric approach with our customers -
we believe that we provide the best service and our customers get the best
value when we work closely together. We integrate task trackers (Pivotal,
Trello, Asana), chat (Slack, Hipchat), and source control (github) into our
own workflow through careful and clever use of automation, giving our
customers the ability to reach out to us like they would with an internal
DevOps team but without an operational burden on us.

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies like Xen,
OpenStack, Vagrant, Ansible, and Docker. You will setup and automate high
availability data clusters (MySQL Galera, PostgreSQL replication, Redis
failover, ElasticSearch clustering, Memcached, MongoDB etc.), application
instances for technologies like Ruby-on-Rails, Django, Node, and Scala (to
name a few), and layer on top of those management, orchestration, monitoring,
and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve ever wanted to work at a scale
that few companies do, you’ll find the right challenge here at Rails Machine!

------
joshuakarjala
CTO candidates - FULLTIME

Founders - Copenhagen, Denmark -
[http://founders.as/joinus/cto/](http://founders.as/joinus/cto/)

BE PART OF BUILDING A NEW COMPANY

Founders is a startup studio focused on building healthy technology companies.
We believe a lot of the risk of starting a new business can be mitigated by
running new ideas and companies repeatable process.

Our goal is to co-found 3-4 companies per year and to promote the growth of
our existing companies by pooling and sharing strategic resources.

As one of our CTOs you will work together with another co-founder and the
Founders team to launch a company from scratch.

DOES THIS SOUND EXCITING?

    
    
      * Guide a company from an initial MVP to a full-blown product
      * That means being responsible for maintaining a good balance between scalability, stability and speed of delivery
      * Make sure the feature is pipeline is based on real operational and customer feedback. With the rest of the co-founders you will be responsible for setting the goals of the company
      * You will build and lead your own team and ensure a strong and health development culture (both formally and informally)
    
    

YOUR ARTILLERY

    
    
      * Hands-on experience with technology leadership in an entrepreneurial company or startup
      * Experience building large web applications from scratch
      * You like to plan and deliver measurable improvements to the product every week
      * Language agnostic - we believe in using the best tools for the job
      * Not scared to get your hands dirty with HTML and CSS - you enjoy working on both the backend and front-end of a project
    
    

BONUS POINTS

    
    
      * Strong analytics and data analysis experience
      * Devops experience
      * Experience developing mobile applications
      * Open Source contributor
    
    

THE ADVENTURE WE OFFER

    
    
      * You will get to work with a team of creative and driven people who are passionate about and skilled in testing ideas and building businesses
      * Opportunity for equity
      * Relaxed office on Indiakaj, Copenhagen
      * Competitive pay + gear
    
    

Interested? Send your CV, Github etc. marked CTO to connect@founder.as

~~~
joshuakarjala
e-mail typo: connect@founders.as

------
perplexes
VERBA - San Francisco, CA

[http://verbasoftware.com/](http://verbasoftware.com/)

jobs@verbasoftware.com

* Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME or HALF-TIME with benefits [work on your side projects!]

Verba thinks that college should be more affordable, so we help bookstores get
books faster, cheaper, and sell them competitively.

We guide every stage of a used book's life. We help students save money, and
bookstores become and stay relevant, competitive, and transparent.

Numbers: 450+ colleges and universities (and more beating down our door),
tracking ~200k unique ISBNs, serving millions of students ("rush" season, when
students are buying, means 100 requests/s), raising the "win rate" for
bookstores to 80%, and dropping prices across the board. 19 employees, 3 part-
time. 2 dogs. 5 cats. 3 children.

Code: Ruby, Rails, JS, Clojure and Impala for Hadoop/EMR, MySQL on AWS w/
Chef. We love experiments and go with what works! We also love making a
stable, solid product which is why we have a ton of tests, metrics and a one-
click build pipeline.

What's in it for you: A great team and company culture, benefits (even for
part time!), laptop, books, BART pass, pool table, somewhat healthy office
snacks, great conversation during our yearly company work-cations
([http://verbasoftware.com/vacay](http://verbasoftware.com/vacay)), and hard,
challenging, fulfilling work.

Message us if: You want to help make education better. You've got strong Rails
knowledge, solid testing practices, a good head for architecture, and know
enough JS to help out on front-end. We prefer slope over y-intercept.

How to get the job: Write a cover letter to jobs@verbasoftware.com that speaks
to why this job might fit with you, and how you could help us out. The first
step is a phone screen to solve a small programming problem. Then we'll
schedule an on-site interview for a few hours, and have you walk through some
of our code with us. Also we'll ask you some historical behavior questions,
not logic puzzles. Then we'll make you an offer, and you'll accept and we have
a new employee party!

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Senior Software Engineer needed for MongoLab
[https://mongolab.com/welcome/](https://mongolab.com/welcome/)

MongoLab is a fully-managed cloud database service featuring highly-available
MongoDB databases, automated backups, web-based tools, 24/7 monitoring, and
expert support. Developers absolutely love us because our Database-as-a-
Service (DBaaS) allows them to focus their attention on product development
instead of operations.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer who will join us in scaling
MongoLab from managing well over 100,000 databases to managing millions of
databases at ever-increasing levels of complexity. As our newest team member
you'll work with every major cloud provider and infrastructure technology. We
currently run on Amazon, Google Cloud Platform, Joyent, Rackspace, and
Microsoft Azure and have integrated with all of the major Platform-as-a-
Service providers including Heroku.

Here are some challenges you'll help us solve: * You'll create and scale
Node.js and Python tools and services for automating the entire lifecycle of
database servers and clusters * You'll architect, develop and scale essential
tools for MongoDB, including our backup engine and large-scale monitoring
systems * You'll build APIs for integrating with users and partner providers
across the __-as-a-service spectrum

Our ideal candidate: * Has 3+ years of professional software engineering
experience and a degree in Computer Science or a related STEM field. * Has
some professional development experience with Python, Node.js or Ruby * Has
some experience with MongoDB, MySQL or PostgreSQL * Has strong verbal and
written communication skills

What we can offer you: * Competitive salary, equity, health benefits, and 401K
* Tons of leadership opportunities as you grow with our company * Attend
hackathons, events, and anything else that will contribute to our community

How to apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply, please visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/816/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/816/applications/new)

------
maramaemartin
Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area) - Senior Full Stack Engineer wanted for TubeMogul
(www.tubemogul.com)

About Us: TubeMogul is an enterprise software company for digital branding. By
reducing complexity, improving transparency and leveraging real-time data, our
platform enables marketers to gain greater control of their digital video
advertising spend and achieve their brand advertising objectives.

The Role: We're looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer to join our
engineering team. We have some redesigns and new features in the works, and we
need your expertise to architect and lead implementation of these end to end.
You'll design and develop analytics dashboards, optimize application
performance and responsiveness, and help us grow our edge as an effective
high-frequency trading platform for video advertising.

Our Ideal Candidate Has: * 3+ years of professional experience developing a
web application in modern OO- languages and MVC frameworks * 2+ years
developing web applications in PHP, and some demonstrated experience with PHP
MVC frameworks. We work in Kohana and CodeIgniter, but if you've used Zend,
Symfony, Laravel or others that's a great start. * Demonstrated experience
developing features in JavaScript. If you've used tools like Node, Angular,
Ember or Backbone we'd be thrilled! * Experience developing the full stack of
a web application, including the front end.

Here's what we're offering:* Competitive salary, benefits, 401K and stock
options that mean something (We went public in July 2014!) * Generous time
off, including your birthday * Training and career development through
TubeMogul Academy * High growth and momentum for rapid career advancement *
Newly expanded, sunny office with a game room and a Zen room. * Hungry? We
offer catered breakfast, fully stocked kitchen with drinks and snacks, and we
occasionally cater lunch and dinner. * Coming from across the Bay? Our
dedicated BART shuttle bus will get you to the office in no time.

How To Apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply, please visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/799/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/799/applications/new)

------
lamplightr
Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, and Facebook.

Currently, we are looking for:

\- software developers to join one of our Unity game teams

\- a full stack engineer intern (paid) to help us build and optimize the
infrastructure that supports all of our games using technology like Rails,
MySQL, AWS and Docker

Full job descriptions are at [http://uken.com/#jobs](http://uken.com/#jobs)

------
tbh
Hosted Graphite - Dublin, Ireland

We're looking for an ops and python automation engineer to help us work on
scaling, reliability and automating ops tasks. We work with linux, python,
riak, redis, serf, puppet, git and IRC.

We're a small team of 7 that is growing quickly and funded entirely by real
customers who like us because we solve a real problem.

Full job description: [https://hosted-graphite.clinch.io/jobs/ops-python-
automation...](https://hosted-graphite.clinch.io/jobs/ops-python-automation-
engineer)

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Full-stack developer (emphasis on frontend)

Menlo Park, CA; [https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our
robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that
acts as our lab information management system and customer-facing UI.
Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for composing
protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to the user.
We use d3, Backbone, and some CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free to choose
your own tools and libraries.

We're a rapidly growing startup (you'd be #19), but well funded ($6M) and have
customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford. You'd be
able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small, all
technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

Recent coverage:

\- [http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-
transcript...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-transcriptic-
the-secret-robot-lab-that's-shaking-up-science)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-
with-4...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-with-4-1m-in-
the-bank-transcriptic-wants-to-reinvent-scientific-research/)

team at transcriptic.com

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible \- solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed systems

* Full-time Frontend Developer \- solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 \- experience building well-structured web applications \- a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user experiences \- excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer \- At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction design/development. \- Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer \- some experience writing shell and Python scripts \- Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, contact us: jobs@aclima.io

Apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
NotDaveLane
Metova | [http://metova.com/](http://metova.com/) | .NET Developers | Little
Rock, AR area

3+ years of VB and ASP.NET experience is desirable, but we value intellect
over experience. Work out of our Cabot, AR office and build software that is
used in school districts across the country to help children with special
education needs.

More information: [http://metova.com/jobs/net-web-
developer/](http://metova.com/jobs/net-web-developer/)

------
tommccabe
DVF - New York, NY - [http://www.dvf.com](http://www.dvf.com)

Are you a front-end developer? Interested in fashion? Interested in
e-commerce?

DVF is a luxury fashion brand based in NYC. We're looking for a front end
developer who can craft great shopping experiences.

ROLE AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Develop and modify websites and email campaigns.

* Optimize front-end architecture, for site performance and maximum e-commerce conversion, across multiple platforms (web, mobile, & tablet).

* Research and utilize emerging front-end technology in order to achieve e-commerce objectives.

* Daily QA of e-commerce storefront to prevent and address critical interruptions in the customer shopping experience.

* Provide technical assistance to multiple teams to ensure timely execution of merchandise and content updates of the e-commerce storefront.

* Monitor analytics to identify areas of improvement; provide technical recommendations that will drive e-commerce sales and increase brand visibility.

REQUIREMENTS:

* 3-5 years experience working in a collaborative environment.

* Demonstrated experience writing cross browser, standards compliant HTML, CSS, & Javascript for multiple platforms (web, mobile, tablet & email).

* Experience developing on enterprise e-commerce platforms (e.g. ATG, Demandware, GSI).

* Basic understanding of Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator for web production.

* Experience using code versioning tools (e.g. Subversion, Git) and bug tracking applications (e.g. Bugzilla, Jira)

* Familiarity integrating third party APIs (e.g. Google Merchant Center, Facebook, Twitter)

* Familiarity with XML for data manipulation and import/export processes * Familiarity with analytics systems (e.g. Omniture, Coremetrics, Google Analytics)

* Strong documentation skills.

* Proven ability to build strong relationships with cross-functional business partners.

* Analytic strength and strong problem solving skills.

If you are interested, please reach out to me - t.sullivan@dvf.com

------
mandoescamilla
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have three open engineering positions:

* Data Engineer (Austin, TX)

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you're passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds millions of messages and events daily with Java and Ruby
        * Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data points
        * Build workflows to make data accessible to end users
    

* Full Stack Ruby (& Rails) Engineer (Austin, TX)

We're looking for an experienced Ruby (and Rails) engineer who's passionate
about the craft of building software. If you're interested in working with a
small team of engineers to build software that not only scales but delivers an
amazing user experience, then we'd love to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement core user-facing functionality in a Ruby on Rails application within a large service oriented architecture
        * Design and build backend services and APIs
        * Integrate with massive analytics systems and data stores
       

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about _us_ at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/).

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com.

------
alanmcgee
Sharewave — New York, NY

Lead Front End Developer, Full Time, Salary + Equity

We're a team of 8 building a network that builds upon transactions happening
in the private marketplace (from small startups to pre-ipo). I co-founded
Sharewave with Josh Levine (former CTO of eTrade) and Robert "r0ml" Lefkowitz
(long time technologist in financial services).

More about the position and our company here:
[https://sharewave.com/careers/](https://sharewave.com/careers/)

------
pzearfoss
Tysons Corner, VA (Remote Possible)

CircleBack is looking to add an experienced iOS engineer to our team in Tysons
Corner in Northern Virginia, near DC.

Contact management is a problem for both individuals and enterprises.
CircleBack is working to solve those problems. Our business app, CircleBack
helps professionals discover the possibilities in their network. They can get
access to a living and breathing address book that maintains their contact
business information always up to date. We're looking for another iOS Engineer
to join our team to work on our apps.

Technical Experience:

\- You’re the kind of engineer who likes to have a hand in all facets of the
app development process.

\- You care about the user’s experience from end to end. You like clean,
elegant, well tested code.

\- You read about iOS development. You follow the right people on Twitter. You
know where the iOS development landscape is headed and you’re prepared to work
with a team that’s headed that direction too.

\- You’ve got 3 years experience, an app or two in the store, and GitHub
account.

\- You have a very strong knowledge of Objective-C and CocoaTouch, UIKit,
CoreData, KVO, Foundation. You’ve imported runtime.h more than a few times.

\- You work proficiently in Xcode, AppCode, or both.

\- You’ve used CocoaPods before, and you’ve probably have one or two of your
own.

\- You like unit tests, and you like them better with Kiwi or Specta.

\- You’ve dabbled (or better) in Swift.

\- You’re a fan of storyboards and auto-layout. You never feel constrained by
constraints.

\- You understand MVC, but you think MVVM is better. You might even think
functional reactive programming is the future.

\- You get git.

\- You’ve probably filed a radar or two.

\- You're also a great communicator verbally and in writing. You're an
advocate for the user experience and you've got an eye for detail.

Please contact us directly at recruiting@circleback.com. You can also apply to
our indeed.com posting: [http://www.indeed.com/job/ios-
developer-b0a2bc8856648910](http://www.indeed.com/job/ios-
developer-b0a2bc8856648910)

------
robbieburns
Southern England, UK. Data Visualisation/Web Interface. We are looking for
someone (for a short contract) who can code the visualization of live data on
an SQL database. In essence a visual 'traffic light system' to display the
live data on a web page with drill down to detail. Possible technology to be
used include pChart, PHP/SWF, amCharts or Open Flash. Interested? Then please
get in touch. robbie@emmtek.co.uk

------
robbieburns
Southern England, UK. Contract Web Interface Desgner. We are looking for
someone (for a short contract) who can code the visualization of live data on
an SQL database. In essence a visual 'traffic light system' to display the
live data on a web page with drill down to detail. Possible technology to be
used include pChart, PHP/SWF, amCharts or Open Flash. Interested? Then please
get in touch. robbie@emmtek.co.uk

------
lbo
SEEKING FREELANCERS -- Remote OK (We're based in Hong Kong, something within a
few time-zones is preferable)

We're a mobile communications startup based out of HK (both founders are
technical guys from the valley, though). We launched an iOS app called Lynk
Messenger in September and our Android version is on the way. Looking to hire
freelancers with iOS or Android experience to help us accelerate development
on both platforms.

Contact: zach@lynkmessenger.com

------
stevewepay
WePay.com - Palo Alto, CA - Full-time (Relocation assistance provided)

WePay is looking for talented and motivated software engineers to join our
rapidly expanding team. Our transaction volume has more than tripled year-
over-year, and we need your help to scale our customers’ payments to even
higher levels over the next few years. We are eager to grow our team of
engineers who love programming, take pride in the quality of their code, and
are at least decent at ping pong (rock climbing is a nice-to-have).

Requirements:

You must be a great coder that loves to write efficient and maintainable code.
We believe that great coders can adapt to whichever new language they need to,
whether it’s Java, Python, PHP, Javascript, C++, Scala, Ruby, or any other
SEO-optimized buzzword, so we don’t care what background you have (unless you
have solely coded in brainfxck). And in fact, we have outgrown our current
PHP-MySQL environment and are in the process of architecting our next-
generation service-oriented architecture, so we will be excited to make full
use of your experience and perspectives as we select the right tools for the
job.

You must be able to take complete ownership over a bug, feature, or entire
project and drive it to completion. We have to trust that each of our team
members can work in relative independence because we hate micro-managing.

You must be open-minded, flexible, and have a pragmatic approach to solving
problems. The payments industry can be baffling at times, so we value people
who can persevere and continue to make progress with a positive attitude.

One or more of the following specialized skills would be awesome:

* Front-end expertise, including JavaScript, CSS, AngularJS

* Back-end expertise, including extensive database experience

* High Availability and Distributed Systems

* Big Data experience, including Hadoop and/or Storm

* Machine Learning and Modeling

* Experience in Risk and Fraud Detection

* Experience in payments and PCI compliance

* Expertise in Security

* Team Lead experience

If you have any interest or questions about WePay, please contact me directly
at steven at wepay.com. I'm an engineer, not a recruiter, so your email will
get a response.

------
ownagefool
myOrb.com seeking rails/angular/devops/??? (Guildford, UK)

Our stack:

Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, Ubuntu, Ansible, AWS, Git.

What we want:

Someone with demonstrable knowledge of at least some of our stack, but happy
to entertain those with analogous skills who’d like to pickup the above.
Commercial experience not required but you'd need a portfolio

What to expect:

Reasonable working hours. Flat structure, ability to autonomously make
technical decisions. Work with a laid back, small technical team.

Contact: allan@adegnan.net

------
wlonkly
Toronto, onsite:

FreshBooks is hiring for multiple positions, including:

Director of Development; senior ops engineers; senior Android and Ember
developers; full-stack developers; product managers and scrum masters; UX
experts; and some business roles as well.

We also offer a $3000 referral bonus on hire, if you know someone that would
be a good fit!

All linked from here:
[http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/](http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/)

------
QTtech
TORONTO, FULL-TIME Hiring for: SOFTWARE BUILD MANAGER

ABOUT US: Questrade is Canada’s fastest growing online discount brokerage!

We’re a tech company that operates within financial services, and we’re
committed to transforming brokerage services for all Canadians through the use
of innovative and cutting edge technologies and trading platforms. We do
everything in-house – from desktop services, UX/UI and graphic design, systems
administration – you name it! We believe “work doesn’t need to suck” and we’re
looking for people who feel the same. If you’re looking for a place where you
can grow your career, work with exciting technologies and projects, and
collaborate with amazing and talented people, you’ve come to the right place!

We have 30+ opportunities. Check out our website at www.questrade.com/careers

ABOUT THE SOFTWARE BUILD MANAGER ROLE: You will be responsible for - •
Administration and maintenance of source code repository (SVN) •
Administration and maintenance of defect tracking system (JIRA) • Managing
automated build system (Hudson) • Maintaining and developing scripts and
utilities to support SCM processes • Participating in build promotion process
development • Documenting on SCM practices and tool usage • Creating and
organizing trainings on SCM subject for team members • Performing audits on
projects and systems to ensure that the SCM procedures and guidelines are
followed

Are you qualified? You are if... • 5+ years of experience in Software
Configuration Management (SCM) field • Proven record of multi-platform product
release and maintenance • Experience with building and packaging enterprise-
level software products • Familiarity with large-scale C++ and .NET software
development • Proven record of organizing and maintaining successful SCM
processes • Expert knowledge of one or more scripting languages (Python, Perl,
Shell) • Good understanding of software development and SCM practices •
Understanding of source code versioning, experience setting up and
administering SVN repositories • Experience with build automation tools such
as Hudson • Bachelor Degree in Computer Science or related discipline •
Excellent written and verbal communication skills • Flexibility to work in
constantly evolving environment • Knowledge of Continuous Integration
principles • Experience with Atlassian Software product line (JIRA, Fisheye,
Confluence, Crucible) • Experience with automated build and versioning systems
(Hudson)

------
samingrassia
We are small team working on data products for internet retailers.

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

~~~
nikhilesh
Hi Sam

I had sent you mail regarding ETL and BI work but did not get any reply. ETL:
exp includes on Talend and Pentaho data integrator BI: exp includes with tools
like jaspersoft, pentaho, tableau

a lot of coding exp and also have got immense exp on D3 charting engine.

Can you please email me on niki.tiwari @ gmail.com

------
vonnik
FutureAdvisor - San Francisco, CA

FutureAdvisor is an online investment manager that graduated from YCombinator
in 2010. We're backed by Sequoia and Canvas Venture, and we're tackling an
important problem: helping people save enough to actually retire. We've grown
our revenue by 18x in the last year, and raised our $15.5 million Series B in
May.

We have more than 150,000 users depending on us for advice and investment
management to preserve and grow their life savings, and we've made a crucial
service available to the middle and working class for the first time.
FutureAdvisor is at that sweet spot where most of the risk is behind us, and
most of the upside is ahead.

We have about 40 employees and we're based in the Financial District. We're
looking for an infrastructure engineer (DevOps/PostOps), a senior engineer
with lead potential, and an engineering intern. Our Web app is based on a
Rails stack, using Coffeescript to transpile to Javascript on the frontend,
where we use an EmberJS framework.

[https://medium.com/terms-conditions/if-you-think-the-job-
hun...](https://medium.com/terms-conditions/if-you-think-the-job-hunt-sucks-
try-recruiting-677921d7f897)

We're also looking for two product managers. We need people with experience
launching and improving a web/mobile-based consumer software product. They
should be metrics driven and very thoughtful about how features affect users,
and how they can be tested.

Finally, we need an interactive designer who can show us their UI/UX work.
Someone both practical and empathetic who cares about solving a real, high-
stakes problem.

[https://medium.com/job-portraits/futureadvisor-is-hiring-
a-l...](https://medium.com/job-portraits/futureadvisor-is-hiring-a-lead-
designer-to-create-a-visual-language-of-investing-a1b1a78cd79d)

In our experience, four things make team members want to stay with a company:
sane, caring management; a product with a mission; work-life balance; and
competitive compensation. We offer all those, and we're a nice place to work.
:)

Our job descriptions:
[https://www.futureadvisor.com/jobs](https://www.futureadvisor.com/jobs)

Any one interested can write me: chris.nicholson@futureadvisor.com

~~~
fnatalie21
Hi, I read your blog link and I'm a developer who graduated from a bootcamp.
Which leads to my question. Do you really think that dev bootcamp experience
should be represented at the top, above projects? I feel like representing
your bootcamp education at the bottom is consistent with representing your
University education at the bottom of resumes.

I'm just wondering what your reasoning is for your opinion. Not looking to
criticize it. I agree with your opinion that bootcamper's shouldn't hide their
education.

Furthermore, to represent my bias, I formatted my resume like this .'/

Name

Projects

Work History

Education( bootcamp first, university second).

------
daqrihup
DAQRI - 4D, Augmented Reality, Smart Helmet... (Java, Full-Stack, C++, mobile,
vision, engineers) wanted in Los Angeles and Mountain View. Will consider some
visas and relo (no remote). Excellent benefits. Snacks! Drink! Company
retreats! Come work at a place where employees are valued!
[http://jobvite.com/m?3QqTIgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3QqTIgwC)

------
SimonAsraf
Gametime (www.gametime.co) is looking for engineering talent in San Francisco,
CA! We are looking for full time developers with the following skill sets:

1\. Android 2\. iOS 3\. Ruby/Backend

A little more about us:

Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as being there. The app
transforms your phone into your ticket to the best games. Since we are team
­focused, we examine thousands of potential tickets on your behalf and then
present you with only the best values ­ not an impossibly long list of
options. We present each option with an epic panorama view from your seat so
you can select the right perspective.

Check out what people are saying about Gametime!
[http://www.businessinsider.com/7-new-startups-san-
francisco-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/7-new-startups-san-francisco-
cant-stop-talking-about-2014-9)
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/09/gametime/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/09/gametime/)
[http://www.today.com/video/today/55837468#55837468](http://www.today.com/video/today/55837468#55837468)
[http://www.geekwire.com/2014/gametime-sports-app-
tickets/](http://www.geekwire.com/2014/gametime-sports-app-tickets/)
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/gametime-4m-accel/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/gametime-4m-accel/)

What makes working here awesome: \- We're a rocket ship! Gross sales are up
26x in six months and we're expanding fast. \- We are a small company, but
we're well funded and growing fast. It's an exciting time to get on board. \-
We offer market rate salary and meaningful equity. Everyone here does
meaningful work. You won't end up on the "login button team" here, you will be
a big part of the most important conversations on the engineering team. \- We
ship constantly. iOS ships an update every Wednesday - we're looking to create
a similar speed on Android too. \- Free lunch! Who said there was no such
thing? \- $2000 annual education budget to learn anything you like. \- Your
birthday and your partner's birthday off! \- Free games! We're right by the
stadium, in the Dropbox building. Go Giants! \- MUNI and Cell phone
reimbursement.

If interested visit our website or send your resume to simon@gametime.co

------
bwsewell
Durham, NC (possibly remote)

Automated Insights
([http://automatedinsights.com/careers](http://automatedinsights.com/careers))

We're always looking for candidates for front-end developers, back-end
developers, sales, data scientists, and internships.

We're the world's largest provider of automated content. We make the Yahoo!
and NFL.com fantasy football recaps.

Contact us at brian@automatedinsights.com

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Big data and web infrastructure - we're big users of hive, impala, and hadoop

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering and product management. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
twovi
Codero Hosting ([http://www.codero.com/](http://www.codero.com/)) is looking
for a DevOps Engineer

The location says Austin, but location is not important.

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/codero/devops-
engineer/aIuGzys...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/codero/devops-
engineer/aIuGzysZGr5i66iGaltGfR)

------
Jakob
Sport1 GmbH | Munich, Germany | [http://www.sport1.de/](http://www.sport1.de/)

Software Developer, Full time

We develop Germanys biggest sports web site, host and support the Sport1 TV
Channel and stream its radio programs.

[http://www.karriere.constantin-
medien.de/stellenmarkt/](http://www.karriere.constantin-
medien.de/stellenmarkt/)

------
Diogenes-Dog
Aeon Media - San Francisco, USA. Melbourne, Australia.

Job Title: CTO

This is an opportunity for an experienced developer to help lead one of the
world’s most innovative media startups through the next major stage of its
evolution.

In the two years since launch, Aeon Media has established an international
reputation for high quality digital publishing and big ideas in Aeon Magazine.
Now we are taking a major step forward, actively developing an entirely new
platform: a hub for expert conversation around the big defining questions of
our age. Aeon Ideas is currently in private beta and due for launch early
2015.

We are looking for a dynamic, creative CTO to drive the development of Aeon
Ideas and to direct Aeon’s overall digital strategy. Aeon has offices in
London, San Francisco and Melbourne. This role will be based either in San
Francisco or Melbourne.

\--------

Responsibilities:

* direct our current tech team located in London, who are contracted to continue developing Aeon Ideas from prototype towards launch

* recruit and manage a new in-house tech team hands-on development of features for the new site and our existing sites

* work with the directors to devise and implement a long-term plan for Aeon’s digital strategy and development

*liaise with editors on content and designers and developers on UX/UI challenges across our sites

\---------

You will have a minimum of 4 years commercial development experience,
including a demonstrated engagement with innovations in digital publishing and
social networking. You will be excited by the potential of new collaborative
digital tools to help people connect and create the best content on the web.
You will be intrigued by the success of Wikipedia, Reddit, Quora and Medium,
and you will be prepared to challenge the digital landscape with a whole new
approach to collaborative knowledge-making.

A competitive salary will be offered along with opportunities for
international travel and an incentive/equity scheme to participate in the
growth of Aeon.

[http://aeon.co/magazine/fast-growing-digital-media-start-
up-...](http://aeon.co/magazine/fast-growing-digital-media-start-up-seeks-
cto/)

\------

TO APPLY: Please email jobs@aeonmagazine.com with a cover letter and resume.

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack / DevOps

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

~~~
fnatalie21
Do you pay your interns? I'm deciding which position to apply for.

------
jonomillin
DroneDeploy - [http://www.dronedeploy.com](http://www.dronedeploy.com) \- San
Francisco, SOMA

We are on a mission to take the complexity out of using unmanned vehicles and
make them powerful, simple, and safe tools that everyone can use. We've
created some really exciting technology that could change the world. We're
building a world-class engineering team and looking for more talented people
to join us.

Being a part of DroneDeploy means working hard and having fun. We like moving
quickly and value engineers who can drive an idea from inception to
production. We work in a dog-friendly office in SOMA with a kitchen full of
drinks and snacks, including plenty of hot sauce and beef jerky! We have a
rooftop patio for team lunches and weekly BBQs. When we’re not in the office,
you can find us out flying drones, playing indoor soccer, or on an overnight
team trip.

If you want to work with great people, flying robots and seriously cool
technology, check out our open positions below.

We're immediately looking to take on:

 _Full Stack Engineer_ (Python + JavaScript) - FULL-TIME: We want people who
can execute and get things done fast while still scrutinizing performance and
reliability. You should work well in an agile workflow by breaking down tasks.
You will need to communicate clearly with the team and be hungry and willing
to work with new technology. You should be self-directed and willing to take
on responsibility.

 _UI /UX Design Engineer_ \- FULL-TIME: You will be responsible for changing
the way people interact with drones by building functional, beautiful
interfaces for drone control and data exploration on both desktop and mobile.
You should be able to clearly articulate design decisions.

 _Test Engineer_ \- FULL-TIME: We want someone dedicated to high impact
testing, and maintaining a top quality code base. You will be working on
constructing and maintaining a system to test and deploy software for drones
incorporating live hardware. You will also be responsible for building testing
environments for UI, API, platform and full mock drone flights.

and soon we'll be looking to take on people for:

    
    
        - Business Development
        - Geomatics Engineers
        - Video/PhotoGrammetry Engineers
        - DevOps Engineers
    
    

but most importantly:

We are always looking for smart motivated people that share our vision. We can
provide the environment for you to learn what you need to know.

We were in AngelPad 2013 with $2M+ in funding from SoftTech, Data Collective,
Redpoint and DFJ.

More job information available here:
[https://www.dronedeploy.com/jobs](https://www.dronedeploy.com/jobs), or jump
the queue and email Nick directly: nick@dronedeploy.com

------
jacobmorse
Brainspace Corporation, Dallas, Texas - (Full time, Local)

At Brainspace ([http://www.brainspace.com](http://www.brainspace.com)), our
goal is to meaningfully connect the world. We're building the next generation
of web and mobile applications on top of our groundbreaking (patented)
semantic platform. We're passionate about creating the best possible
technology and user experiences.

Do you want to come to work every day and creatively solve big market-driven
problems? We work hard and play hard. We’re looking for the best, and offer
competitive salary and benefits.

Senior Front-End Engineer

We're looking for an expert front-end engineer to join our team, bringing
passion and pixel perfection as we build innovative experiences. Be a team
leader on development tasks. You should be able to work independently, as well
as mentor junior developers. You’ll assist in defining timelines and
development tasks.

    
    
        * Integrate with internal and external REST API's
        * Strong command of HTML5, CSS, and Javascript
        * Mastery of the DOM and jQuery
        * Experience with multiple MVC JS frameworks like Knockout and Angular
        * Experience implementing complex front ends across browsers
    

On top of that, it would be great if you also:

    
    
        * Have experience in cloud environments like AWS
        * Are familiar with LESS and SASS
        * Have design skills
    

Senior Software Engineer

We're looking for a senior Software Engineer to join our team, bringing
passion and perfection in helping us build innovative products. You will be
working with really cool Machine Learning and Natural Language Processing
technologies, as well as using tools like Lucene/ElasticSearch, Jersey, and
maybe some Scala or Clojure.

You need to have the following:

    
    
        * Expertise in Java development
        * Strong OO development skills
        * Expertise in build RESTful API's
        * SQL Skills
        * Familiarity with agile processes
    

It would be great if you have:

    
    
        * C# skills
        * Experience with PostgreSQL, Tomcat, and Jersey
        * Javascript or Ruby knowledge
        * Machine Learning or Natural Language Processing skills
        * Experience in the Legal/eDiscovery market
    

If either of these opportunities look interesting to you, please contact us at
careers@brainspace.com

------
rpeden
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Send resumes/questions to: rpeden@solinkcorp.com

———————

About us: Solink is a video and data intelligence company based out of Ottawa,
Canada. For over three years, Solink has developed a comprehensive video
intelligence platform to address pressing issues in the areas of security,
marketing, compliance and operations. The business applications developed by
our team have been largely client driven to ensure relevance and usability.
Solink leverages video analytics to refine and expedite contextual data from
“Big Data” to aid decisions makers.

——————————————————————

About you:

You like to code. You code for work or school and you code in your spare time.

You have an amazing ability to mash different technologies together

You believe in the best tool for the customer and the situation: you are
comfortable working in a mixed tech environment, Windows Server, Linux, iOS,
Android, cloud, on-premise, Java, C#, Ruby, etc.

All modesty aside, you are a pretty awesome coder in some kind of common
language or framework

You work smarter AND harder and you have a passion for learning and
improvement

You like tidy code. You understand the value of style and find commenting to
be satisfying. It makes you angry when control and view logic mingle

You are test-driven and you like to have a nice thick quilt of unit tests in
order to sleep at night

You use tools and frameworks. You write your own tools when necessary and your
first instinct is to check and see how other people have already solved this
problem.

You like clarity; you are honest, realistic and you don’t mind pointing out
the elephant in the room.

You like people, you like working with people, and people like working with
you.

Bonus Points: Accepted answers on SO Contributed to a recognized OS project
HTML5, MVC, RoR, CSS, JavaScript and JavaScript libraries: JQuery, D3.js, etc.
IP cameras and Network video recorders, Video codecs and transcoding Amazon
Web Services or other cloud-based development OpenCV or other image processing
libraries Highly scalable, high-perfomance distributed computing
ElasticSearch, Solr, Druid.io, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Logstash, Splunk

------
RiskIO
[Chicago, IL or San Francisco, CA] Rails Engineer - Risk I/O

We are a venture-backed startup in Chicago, and we are looking for smart
engineers to join our team. This is an early-stage opportunity with a healthy
amount of equity and the chance to have a significant impact on technical
process and company culture. We’re looking for well-rounded engineers who are
comfortable working throughout our entire stack.

This position is an opportunity for an engineer to take ownership of
significant technical areas in a small, growing company. In particular, this
position offers the chance to tackle complex analytical problems across a
large data set in a tech-centric company.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

1\. In-browser charts and graphs 2\. Hazard modeling 3\. Building a large,
noSQL environment 4\. Working on application features guaranteed to see the
light of production

QUALIFICATIONS:

1\. Experience working in small teams with a great deal of autonomy 2\. An
understanding of the pace of a startup (and the excitement to jump into it)
3\. Experience with some or all of our existing stack: Ruby on Rails, JQuery,
MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Resque and git 4\. Significant experience with dynamic
languages, agile methodologies, predictive analytics, front-end web
programming, test-driven development, and distributed workers 5\. Experience
with, or interest in building reliable applications on cloud and service-based
architectures 6\. You "get" UNIX. No n00bs here 7\. Experience communicating
with customers in the lifecycle of a technology product or project. This could
be direct project ownership at your full-time job, but it could also be
something more modest, such as an open-source library you released on Github
and got five other people to use, or a small web application you built in a
weekend hackathon. In fact if you have any open source or web apps, show em to
us, they speak louder than resumes

COMPENSATION:

1\. Cash compensation: Competitive with emerging technology companies 2\.
Benefits: Competitive with emerging technology companies. $2501 spend-how-you-
like budget for initial IT hardware setup 3\. Equity compensation: Competitive
with emerging technology companies

All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to race, color, religion, sex or national origin.

Interested in joining us? Please send your CV and a list of git repos or
anything else you feel is relevant to jobs@risk.io

------
pineapplejobs
Pineapple Games | Software Development Engineer | Vancouver, BC

Pineapple Games is a mobile poker gaming startup looking for an extremely
smart and talented Software Development Engineer. You will be joining a team
founded by A Thinking Ape (a YC startup alumni), and a group of World Series
of Poker bracelet champions. Together, we are building great products to
disrupt the reemergence of the multi-billion dollar online poker gaming space.

    
    
      You will be:
      -Building product and deploying code every day
      -Designing scalable, reliable and maintainable services for mobile and web platforms
      -Working with the very best in the poker industry to completely reinvent mobile gaming
    
      Your background should include:
      -A passion for software engineering
      -Proven problem solving ability
      -Clear communication in code and in writing
      -Aptitude to lead a team
      -A fervor for making something people want 
      -A high regard for urgency
      -A minimum of 2 years of software development experience
    
      It would be an asset if you:
      -Have experience with client-server architecture
      -Have experience with distributed systems design
      -Have experience working in distributed teams
      -Are located in or willing to relocate to Vancouver, BC 
      -Value equity in a startup 
      -Have a passion for poker and other card games
    

You will have to be very comfortable with ownership and management of your own
tasks and projects. As such, you will have the opportunity to develop into an
engineering leadership and management role over time as we grow.

If you have what we are looking for, come join our growing team!

Please apply with your resume to jobs@athinkingape.com

------
eggsyntax
National Climatic Data Center -
[http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov](http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov) \- Asheville, North
Carolina

Scientific software developer, full-time

NCDC is the world's largest active archive of weather and climate data, and a
leading source of climate research. I'm part of a new project that aims to
take some of the key software here and bring it in line with modern software
standards (a lot of it has grown organically over many years, and has been
mostly written by scientists, not professional developers). In some cases that
means rewriting it; in others it may mean surrounding it with better
infrastructure: automated tests, better configuration management, better
deployment practices, thorough documentation etc. It's a small team (you'd be
the fourth dev), and a really strong one. We care a lot about bringing better
software practices to our day to day work (for the sake of our own sanity and
morale) and to NCDC as a whole (because the global climate record deserves
nothing less).

We're looking for someone who's smart, passionate, and likes making important
things better. You've got to be comfortable picking up new languages on the
fly, and new domain knowledge as well. Good (English-language) communication
skills are a must. Some background in the physical sciences or scientific
software would serve you well, as would experience with large refactoring and
rewriting projects. Decisions about languages and tools are being made on a
project-by-project basis, and you'd be a big part of those decisions (all else
being equal, we have a fondness for Python, but performance and user community
buy-in have a big effect on language choice for these projects). You should be
able to get behind the idea of using best-practice approaches for projects
where reliability and long-term viability matter a _lot_.

Asheville
([http://www.exploreasheville.com/](http://www.exploreasheville.com/)) is an
amazing little mountain city nestled in the Blue Ridge Mountains. It's a
fantastic place to live. You could think of it as a smaller version of
Portland, OR and not get it too wrong, although it's definitely got a
character all its own.

Please feel free to contact me with questions (eggdavisjs(at)novonon(dot)com),
or you can apply for the position at
[http://gst.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-624553.html](http://gst.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-624553.html)
. No H1B or remote.

------
vpaloc
Linode - Software Engineer -
[https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Location: Galloway, NJ Type: Full Time Min. Experience: Mid Level

Summary

Founded in 2003, Linode is a leading cloud hosting provider with 150,000
customers worldwide. Since then, Linode has invested heavily in its people and
set the bar for excellence in the cloud hosting industry. Our customer
service, development, ops, hardware, marketing, documentation, and management
teams are all part of making Linode everything it can be. This industry moves
fast, but we’re committed to hiring the kind of people who can stay a step
ahead and keep us - and themselves - at the top.

Linode is seeking an enthusiastic Software Engineer with experience developing
web based applications, web services and public APIs, and developing front and
back-end projects.This individual will be responsible for small to mid-size
projects, right from the concept phase and all the way to production
deployment and beyond. We strive to maintain a work environment that fosters
innovative solutions, rapid development cycles and open communication. Because
so much of what we do involves automating systems related tasks, we're really
after a developer who has experience with or knowledge of Linux
administration.

We're a closely knit team with a focus on agile development and innovative
solutions. We encourage and reward curiosity, ingenuity, and technical
excellence. If you enjoy working on ambitious projects that have a big impact,
you'll enjoy working at Linode!

Candidates must be available to work full-time at Linode headquarters in
Galloway, NJ. Relocation assistance is available.

The ideal candidate will have:

• 3+ years experience in software development • Bachelor's degree • Solid
Perl/Python development experience in Unix/Linux operating environments •
ColdFusion CFML/cfscript development experience preferred • Excellent
communication and interpersonal skills • Strong programming skills including
software engineering methodologies and best practices • Experience with
virtualization technologies like Xen, KVM, and UML • Experience with Nagios
monitoring • Independence and initiative • Comfort maintaining live production
systems • Ability to work in a fast-paced, cross-functional setting

To Apply, please visit
[https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

------
benjaminwootton
Contino - London/UK, Full Time / Contract, No Remote www.contino.co.uk Rapidly
growing DevOps consultancy are always looking to speak with DevOps engineers -
Puppet, Chef, Infrastructure Automation, Docker, Build & Deploy Skillsets,
Full Stack Developers __* Get in touch hello@contino.co.uk

------
maxhn
Backend/Frontend Generalist - Remote

Looking for a backend/frontend generalist to work with me. Full-time position.

-

Remote only.

Flexible schedule.

-

Backend: PHP or Ruby on Rails; MySQL or MongoDB etc.

Frontend: AngularJS, but open to others. Mostly to develop Trello-like
interfaces: fast, jobs happen in the background etc.

APIs experience. We'll work with some APIs.

-

To apply, please send me a couple of links of your work (or examples
attached).

Email in profile.

------
anishakr
Compass Inc | San Francisco USA | Full Stack Engineer | Full Time.

About Compass:

Three years ago, a team of researchers, entrepreneurs and data geeks set out
on an ambitious mission: To put the world’s startups under the microscope in
an effort to better understand why some succeed and why 90 percent eventually
go the way of the dinosaur.

Fast-forward to today, Compass has analyzed data from over 30,000 startups
around the globe, published groundbreaking reports and launched Compass, a
benchmarking and decision-making tool for companies. We are going after a
~$100 Billion market that is today owned by Consulting, Market Research,
Information & Competitive Intelligence Firms. In the past three years, we've
achieved unprecedented insights for startup and software CEOs with our
"Startup Genome Report" and "Ecosystem Report", which were featured in The
Economist, The Wall Street Journal and also received a mention by President
Obama. We are now ready to take the next step, and are therefore looking for
new members to join our A-Team.

The Position:

At Compass, you will be a part of our agile engineering team, working in a
continuous integration environment with cutting edge tools, building a highly
scalable application We collect and analyze data from all kinds of data-
sources in order to build the biggest data set of private business data It is
our core objective to fully model the lifecycle of a company, with its failure
and pivotal points and present business data in a way that creates insights
for decision makers, helping them navigate their business with Compass You
will play a critical role in designing the core architecture of our products
and determining the company's success.

Some of the technologies we use daily include: Ruby on Rails Rabbit Chef (w
Docker) MongoDB Jenkins Angular.jsD3.js StatsD Python (w NumPy, SciPy)

Your Profile:

We are looking for Ruby/Rails developers that want to become full-stack-
developers OR experienced developers that want to move into the Ruby/Rails
world.

You have: strong software engineering foundations excellent analytical
abilities and faculty of abstraction entrepreneurial & pragmatic mindset
willingness to break the rules high degree of personal motivation and ability
to self-manage a successful track record.

More jobs at:
[http://startupcompass.theresumator.com/apply/](http://startupcompass.theresumator.com/apply/)

------
vpaloc
Linode - Cloud Hosting for Developers

Linode has Linux career opportunities for entry level candidates all the way
up to senior level candidates.

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Linux Network Engineer

\- Software Engineer

\- Senior Web Developer

\- Linux Technical Support

..and more! Visit:
[https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers) for details

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS)

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app
development on Android and/or iOS

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or official university transcript.

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva ([http://panjiva.com](http://panjiva.com)) Hiring
engineers--UI/UX, frontend, backend data mining/algorithms. See
[http://panjiva.com/jobs](http://panjiva.com/jobs)

------
ianbicking
Mozilla – San Francisco, Mountain View, other locations, and REMOTE (American
timezones preferred) – OS Engineer (aka programmer)

Cloud Services For Firefox OS team is hiring for a Firefox OS Client
Developer.

The Cloud Services For Firefox OS team is building end-to-end services (front
and backend) for Firefox OS (Mozilla's mobile operating system) and other
Firefox platforms. These are services such as backup, push services, and
account services. As we build these services we're also helping expand the
platforms; we're not satisfied until anyone can build the same kinds of
services that we do on the web platform. You'll be working together with a
small team sharing a handful of projects.

Client development happens both in Gaia (the set of HTML and JavaScript
applications that make up much of Firefox OS) and in Gecko (Mozilla's core
platform that underlies Firefox on desktop, Android, and OS). JavaScript will
be the primary language you use, but this is not a JavaScript job. Mozilla
loves JavaScript so much that it uses JavaScript in ways that you are unlikely
to be familiar with. You should be open (even excited!) to work with large and
complex codebases, and to work within the process that coordinates the Mozilla
company and community.

Working at Mozilla is a unique opportunity:

1\. Everything you do will be open source and in public repositories. 2\. You
can be as open and public about your work as you choose: we strive to make our
processes open within the company and beyond the company to the community and
world. 3\. We love the web without reservation. It's not that we just like
hanging out with the web, or that we love what the web can do for us: Mozilla
and the web are married for life. 4\. Mozilla is a mission-led organization.
That means lots of things, but part of what it means is that when you interact
with people, or even disagree with them, you also know that we're here for the
same reason and that we share a motivational foundation. 5\. Mozilla is super
friendly to remote work. And even if you don't want to start remote, this
gives you options in the future. 6\. Mozilla is focused on its impact on the
world, and we'll support you in your own ambitions to have impact.

Requirements:

1\. BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience; being able to show
examples of your work is the best evidence. 2\. Experience with web
technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript. 3\. Experience with methods common in
open source world: version control, integration testing, etc. 4\. Mobile
experience is a plus. 5\. Experience or readiness to interact with large
codebases and distributed teams. 6\. Excellent written and verbal
communication skills.

We are open to both junior and senior candidates for this position.

You can work remotely or in one of our regional offices
([https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/contact/spaces/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/contact/spaces/)). North American timezones are preferred so you can be
more compatible with the rest of the team. If remote, experience with remote
work is strongly desired.

––––––––––

To apply:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=ojPBZfws&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=ojPBZfws&s=Hacker_News)
– if you have any questions you can contact me (ibicking@mozilla.com) or even
better ask here (I've answered a few questions in
[http://bit.ly/1ueasn6](http://bit.ly/1ueasn6) as well).

~~~
zerr
Do you differentiate compensation based on location? i.e. can someone from
eastern Europe (or even India) get North American salary? Thanks.

~~~
ianbicking
We generally offer compensation that is competitive in your location, so yes,
we do differentiate. I've never been part of a compensation decision outside
of the US, so I don't know what that ultimately looks like in Eastern Europe
or India.

~~~
zerr
That's pity. You're basically cutting off all the candidates who made it
through and regardless of their living places, have e.g. "North American"
wages...

I'm from Eastern Europe and it's been more than a decade since I've worked for
local [competitive] wage last time - because it is low. And there are quite
many like me, in these low-wage places.

~~~
ianbicking
People who are working remotely from Eastern Europe or other remote locations
are almost always coming to Mozilla into a more senior position, with very
demonstrable skills, and typically have access to more of the market than just
what's available locally, and I believe we take that into account (but again,
I haven't personally been involved in compensation discussions in those
areas). Still we make a distinction in terms of cost of living, and
realistically the Bay Area just has a different labor market than elsewhere –
so to be competitive in the Bay Area while also hiring elsewhere it makes
sense to differentiate to some degree.

~~~
zerr
Agree, SF/Bay Area is somewhat an exception. That's why I mention "North
American" generally. To further differentiate - "Seattle" level could be fine,
while "midwest" not so much ;)

------
ehberger
Desmos - San Francisco, CA

\-- About us --

Desmos builds great math software. If you love math, write great code, and
care about education, then we want to meet you.

Check out a sample graph at
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator/bbhzdbudoy](https://www.desmos.com/calculator/bbhzdbudoy)
if you haven't seen our calculator before.

\-- Software Developer (calculator) --

The Desmos calculator lives entirely in the browser. It incorporates a
realtime LaTeX WYSIWIG editor, includes a full compiler pipeline to interpret
unstructured user math input and transform it into meaningful and efficiently-
evaluable code, and makes extensive use of modern web technologies such as web
workers and canvas rendering. The calculator core is modular and well-tested
code which powers our free-to-use desktop, tablet, and mobile versions, used
by millions of students, as well as driving our API, which many of the world's
largest education companies use to power their graphing and math input.
There's a lot to do to make the calculator faster, more powerful, more
featureful and more beautiful, build out mobile apps, and continue to grow the
calculator API.

We're not big into hard requirements, but a love of and interest in math is
non-negotiable.

If this is the right job for you, you're probably also interested in numerical
and geometric computation, compilers, code generation, performance
optimization, API design, CAS implementation and graphics.

\-- Software Developer (lessons) --

Desmos is redefining what online math content can look like by treating the
creation of each lesson as software development. Each lesson we build has
unique interactions, streams realtime data to other students and to the
teacher dashboard, and has to work effectively across a wide range of devices.
Basically, we're building a new app every few weeks, each one designed by our
team of world-class educators and designers. If you're not excited by a never-
ending stream of ready-to-build projects that will each make a significant
impact on a specific area of math education, this is not the position for you.

We need to see a demonstrated ability to create high-quality interactive
experiences rapidly, and a love of math and teaching.

Bonus points if you've produced and maintained code in a high-throughput /
multi-product environment, developed complex single-page web apps, built
complex touch interactions, or spent time as an educator.

\-- Why Desmos --

Here's what it means to work at Desmos.

    
    
      * Great benefits: full medical and dental, catered lunch every day, unlimited vacation days whenever you need them.
      * Productive environment: no mandatory meetings, bureaucracy, or artificial barriers. Full transparency and participation in company goals and direction.
      * Competitive compensation: we offer substantial equity and competitive salary to every fulltime employee. We want everyone to feel both financially secure and deeply invested in the future of the company.
      * Work-life balance: we value results over hours, and sustainable, long-term success over short-term wins.
    

\-- Apply --

If this sounds like you, send an email with resume to careers@desmos.com

------
pron
Bay Area | Developer Evangelist | Parallel Universe (YC S12)
[http://paralleluniverse.co](http://paralleluniverse.co)

Parallel Universe is building next generation server-side open source
infrastructure software, which lets developers write simple code that is
extremely performant and scalable. We believe while hardware architecture
changed drastically almost a decade ago, software hasn't caught up. Current
software clashes with hardware, and requires more effort to be expended on
scaling rather than on business logic. The problem is most severe in server-
side software that ingests real-time data, and needs to respond to a very
large number of concurrent requests at low latencies. It facilitates software
that is harmonious with modern hardware -- with multi-core and multi-cache,
with the storage hierarchy and the IO-to-processing ratio -- rather than
software that fights the hardware at every turn. The result is applications
that require far less hardware, while at the same time provide much greater
performance and headroom for growth.

As a developer evangelist, your job would be to help drive adoption of the
Parallel Universe stack. The job is a mix of marketing, coding, sales, and
geeking out. On the job you will:

* Write demos and benchmarks, and blog about them

* Write introductory blog posts and tutorials

* Speak at (and organize) developer events and hosted tech-talks

* Study the problems facing potential users, and help direct our software to best address those problems

* Provide support and guidance on technical forums and social media

* Provide on-site support and guidance for customers

* Build and cultivate relationships with US companies

Requirements:

* Experience writing software for the JVM, especially in Java (knowing Clojure is a plus)

* Strong familiarity with modern server-side architectures

* Participation in developer communities

* Strong technical writing skills

* Public speaking experience

* Strong social skills and an outgoing personality

* Residence in the San Francisco Bay Area

You will work from home, but travel in the Bay Area (and occasionally in the
rest of the US) to visit companies and participate in events. We offer a
competitive salary (with benefits) and equity.

To apply, email jobs@paralleluniverse.co

------
FlashFunders
FlashFunders - Santa Monica, CA
[http://flashfunders.theresumator.com/apply](http://flashfunders.theresumator.com/apply)

FlashFunders is a Santa Monica-based online equity funding platform and we’re
hiring experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails engineers to join our small,
energetic and cohesive team, to help us re-envision how startups raise
capital. You'll hit the ground running, become an integral member of the team,
and start contributing towards our goal of becoming the industry standard in
online capital raising. Some of the things you’ll be working on include:
Simplifying the investment experience - Integrating with state-of-the-art
banking APIs using modern tools - Crafting an intelligent, intuitive user
experience

Here are a few of the reasons why we think you’ll enjoy working here:

-Competitive Salary + Equity + Benefits + Relocation

-Paid-vacation, sick leave & personal days

-We are VC-backed and very well funded

-Additional perks for the new gal/guy include New Macbook Air, 27” Apple Monitors (fit for royalty), Snacks and drinks up the wazoo, Friday beverages every Friday at 5:00 (Fridays at Five)

-Join our small team, make a BIG Impact

Now, tell us a little about yourself, we’d like to see candidates with the
following experience: Full-stack developer 4+ years development experience, 2+
years working with Ruby on Rails Experience with the rest of our stack: Ruby,
Javascript, Postgres, HTML/CSS, Heroku, Bachelors or Masters in Computer
Science preferred, Experience working in an agile environment, If you think
you have what it takes, drop us a line - we’d love to discuss the possibility
of you working at FlashFunders!

FlashFunders' mission is to democratize private capital markets -- improve
efficiency and access to capital for entrepreneurs and provide all investors
with access to high growth investment opportunities. FlashFunders provides
startups with free template investment documents, a platform to publicly
market their offerings (in an SEC compliant manner), FDIC insured escrow
accounts to receive investments from accredited investors which are verified
by FlashFunders, document management, and help with all closing procedures
when they get funded (issuing shares, filing forms, etc). The best part about
FlashFunders is there's no cost for a startup to create and market an offering
-- FlashFunders' business model is predicated on receiving the right to invest
at the same terms as all other investors.

------
skyraider
LedgerX - New York, NY (Manhattan). Local or remote.

Join us to build a US-based exchange for virtual currency derivatives.

We have a Python, ZeroMQ and C++-based backend. We are looking for a software
engineer who can build out features all the way to our React.js frontend.

Please email zach@ledgerx.com.

------
mbaldini123
Royal Oak, Michigan, FULL TIME POSITION

Tome has big plans for its new iOS engineer Help wanted: New company seeks
free agent tech world-mover

Tome Software has an immediate opening for an additional iOS engineer to work
in our tech office in downtown Royal Oak. Tome, the second startup launched by
Jake Sigal and Massimo Baldini (they previously founded Livio, which was later
acquired by Ford Motor Co.) was born in April 2014 and is currently running in
stealth mode. Publically, we’re working within the vague-but-exciting
“Internet of Things” tech space. What we’re really doing is building big
things for paying customers. And we’re growing. If you’re a free agent looking
to work with a proven and award-winning entrepreneurial team to change the
status quo of tech through passion and hard work, here’s what you need to know
about us, and what we need from you.

Tome’s typical workday: Jeans. Coffee. Code. Create.

Pre-qualifications: Minimum four-year degree (BS/MS) in Computer Science,
Engineering or a related field. Minimum of one year post-college work
experience. Must live or be willing to live within 15 miles of Royal Oak,
Mich. Must be authorized to work in the U.S. Ability to think on your feet and
solve complex problems. Must love writing code.

Qualifications: Three or more years of software development experience. Three
or more years of iOS development. Must have published one or more iOS apps in
Apple’s App Store. A deep familiarity with Objective-C and Cocoa Touch.
Experience with third-party libraries and Web APIs (familiarity with REST &
JSON/XML). Working knowledge of the general mobile landscape, architectures,
trends and emerging technologies. Bonus points for Bluetooth Low Energy,
ANT/ANT+ experience. Must love creating great experiences for users, whether
they are developers or consumers.

Tell us if you have these bonus skills: Additional programming languages.
Amazon Web Services experience a plus. Experience working on teams using
Github or Bitbucket to track code and issues. Experience building connected
experiences, through Wi-Fi, BLE, Bluetooth (iAP), USB (iAP), or 2nd screen.
Experience making complex APIs simple and easy to use. Experience working in a
lean, startup environment

Benefits: 100-percent company-paid health and dental coverage, stock options,
vacation, 15 paid holidays.

Please apply directly at [iOS's UI Framework]@tomesoftware.com with your
resume. In the email, feel free to include links to projects and/or tell us
about projects you’ve enjoyed working on in the past.

------
answers
ANSWERS.COM - Email: amanda.blume@answers.com Front-End Developer -
Javascript, HTML, and CSS

Proven skills building high-performance, large-scale, distributed server
applications - you have a portfolio of web apps you’ve played a key role in
shipping Expert knowledge of Javascript, HTML, and CSS Experience with modern
frameworks like Backbone or Angular Experience with a Javascript unit-testing
frameworks, such as Jasmine, Qunit, and Browserstack. Familiarity with a
server-side language such as PHP or Java Experience working with REST APIs A
passion for automation, including writing unit and integration tests A desire
to move fast, ship things, make our customers happy, and get things done A
history of open source contributions and/or personal projects you’ve shipped
B.S. or M.S. Computer Science or related field, or related experience

About our team You'll be part of a team focused environment, working with many
other talented and driven developers Everyone’s voice is heard and you’ll feel
the satisfaction of delivering enterprise level software to a global user base
We are a development family and work together to solve engaging real world
problems Career development is a point of focus – take advantage of the
ability to learn new technologies and grow your skill set within
individualized career paths

More reasons to join Answers: (Varies by region) Company provided equipment,
such as up-to-date laptops and cell phones Liberal paid time off, and/or the
ability to earn more based on performance Private office space, garage
parking, and other office-related benefits Commuter benefits: transportation
by train, subway, bus or ferry 100% company principle paid health insurance --
Free options! Company paid group dental and vision insurance Company paid life
and disability insurance Liberal employee performance bonuses Paid time off
(PTO) policy - 15 days to start Flex Hours (Varies by dept) 10 holidays
company paid 401k savings plan

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're hiring for full time positions as software developers and
software designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past year, I've worked with Objective-C (and Swift),
        Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js, QT Node.js, and of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile technologies.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, get in
touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
twog
FanJam - [http://fanjam.com](http://fanjam.com) \- Frontend Engineer Ember.js
Remote OR in Chattanooga, TN

Do you love sports & javascript? At FanJam (fanjam.com), we're building a new
kind of fantasy basketball game on web and mobile. We're a small team with
backgrounds in startups, consulting, and venture capital. Our team shares a
love for either sports or programming, but we all share a common love for
building a winning culture. In this role, you will be working with mostly
client-side javascript. We're still in the early stages of development, so
we’re looking for someone comfortable in architecting front end code using a
modular approach & capable of making good design decisions. An ideal candidate
is keeping up to date with the rapidly changing javascript landscape and has
experience working with realtime applications. You’re aware of the challenges
of DOM implementations between browsers and can write clean code to deal with
them.

We invest in our people, and team build through whiskey, basketball games, and
hack weeks. We keep the fridge stocked, stay as transparent as possible, and
will buy whatever resources you need to keep learning (books, screencasts,
etc) We're still a small team, so this is a great opportunity to have a big
impact on the product and our culture. We're looking for people with a passion
for their work with high standards. Ideal candidates have a demonstrated
experience hacking stuff; code samples are best (GitHub, a personal
website/blog, previous projects are all great). You can work remotely or at
our offices in Chattanooga, TN

Skills we're looking for

* Proven experience working with Javascript on client-side (ember.js/or angular/react)

* Experience working with web sockets & realtime technology

* Comfort on the front end html5, compass, and css/sass

* Being able to get things done and to ship code.

* Experience with large code bases and structuring code in a modular way.

* Affinity with the web, browsers and new web technologies.

* Familiarity with basic development tools: you know your way around git, bash, grep and sed. You're not afraid to write a shell script to automate some stuff.

* Experience with data visualizations is a big plus

* Have a good sense of humor and leave your ego at the door

* A desire to get better every day

Interested? Contact me toni (at) fanjam.com

------
bitcrusher
FlareWorks - [http://www.flareworks.co](http://www.flareworks.co) \- San
Francisco, CA. Bay Area Only

Interested in changing the world? Neither are we! But we are interested in
having fun and building cool software.

FlareWorks is a mobile messaging startup headquartered in San Francisco,
California. Our mission is to build a platform for contextual communication
between family and friends that is easier, simpler and safer than texting. Our
company’s visual messaging service —called Flares— uses visual cues, instead
of text, to provide communication shortcuts between friends and family.

We're a seed funded, early stage startup, so this is an opportunity to get in
on the ground floor. You would be engineer number 3. We're looking for Android
developers to help us take our mobile application and platform to the next
level. Our mobile apps are the face of the organization and, as such, you’ll
be on the front lines of creating an application and experience that has the
potential to be used by millions of people every day. We're currently in the
Apple app store and are now looking to expand into Android/Google Play. Our
app was featured as the "best new app" by Apple the first week it was released
and we have consistently received great press for our MVP.

Our Stack: * Node for our API. * Erlang for our platform.

What we offer:

    
    
      * We're not fans of 9-5 with a lunch break. Work when you want, where you want. Results matter. "Seat Time" does not. 
      * Unlimited PTO. Take the time off you need, when you need it. We don't offer prizes for 'attendance'. 
      * 5K equipment budget. Buy what you want; After a year with us, it's yours to keep. 
      * Company outings. We like to get out and do things as a team. Lunches, dinners, games, volunteering, concerts. We're always on the lookout for things to do. 
      * A real voice. We want to know what you think. If you have an idea or think something isn't working, we want to hear about it. Your voice counts. 
      * Generous options and an actual competitive salary (no low-balling + options bait and switch here ).
    

What we're looking for:

    
    
      * Android engineers. 
      * UX and visual design chops. 
      * Meticulous attention to details. 
      * Android: 
        * Animation and the hardware accelerated rendering pipeline as well as OpenGL ES. 
        * Location, Content and Media SDK experience. 
        

If this sounds like a good fit for you, email us ( jobs@flareworks.co ) and
we'll talk.

------
dsiroker
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA - Fulltime, Permanant. Intern/H1-B okay as
well.

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 5 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
8,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Salesforce. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Last May, we raised
58 million dollars to allow us to continue building great new products. Join
us in our mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 7,000+ customers (including 100 of the top
websites in the world); 120 billion server requests/month You’ll work on our
amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool that is the core of our product -
and will enable it to do even more awesome things for our customers Work in
small teams, in a continuous integration environment; we’re fast and nimble:
1-2 deployments every day

About Us: You’ll work on our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool that
is the core of our product - and will enable it to do even more awesome things
for our customers. We are also building a mobile SDK for both iOS and Android
and are working on some great new products.

Requirements: A track record of being able to ship product, independently
and/or as part of a small team. We will leave out the long list of languages
because we would prefer a great engineer to someone who knows some Ruby.

Bonus Points: Passionate about front end technologies, you have a curiosity
that motivates you to experiment and keep on top of technical trends
Practitioner of progressive enhancement, and responsive UI design Good at
debugging using dev consoles, firebug, firecookie, or any of your favorite
tools Fearless - you’ll tackle a massive JavaScript codebase, and are willing
to prototype crazy, awesome ideas

Perks: Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper Card
to pay for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office lunch
and dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

If you're interested, please shoot me an email at Ryan.Jordan@optimizely.com!

------
jdaudier
Hook & Loop - NYC Node/JavaScript Developer

Details here: [http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-
developer-2/](http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-developer-2/)

------
mehmeta
Lyft (www.lyft.com/jobs) -- San Francisco, CA Growing and hiring really,
really fast. My team is hiring a Front-end Engineer/Web Developer, feel free
to reach out to me at mehmet AT <companyname> dotcom.

------
ononoma
Geckoboard - Shoreditch, London, UK

We are hiring for couple full time positions.

* Go/Ruby Engineer

* Integration Engineer

Visit our career page for the details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers)

------
natgordon
BabyList - Downtown Oakland, CA (2 blocks from 12th Street BART)

BabyList ([http://babyli.st](http://babyli.st)) makes having your first baby
less overwhelming, more creative and most importantly more delightful. We have
a large and rapidly growing user base of passionate parents-to-be who are
making important purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their
lives. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. Our core product
is an easy to use registry that let’s parents-to-be add anything they can find
on the internet. Our users LOVE this product.

>> Senior Front-end developer:

We're looking for a senior developer to lead the development of our website.
You know how to create great user experiences on the web using client-side
code/frameworks and css. You will work with our designer and backend developer
to add new features to BabyList and build brand new products from scratch. Our
stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and CoffeeScript/Javascript/jQuery. We're
looking for someone who has a lot of coding experience and expert-level
fluency in at least one programming language (you don't have to be great at
Ruby right now).

We're offering meaningful equity, a competitive salary, benefits, and
relocation expenses.

If you’d like to find out more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

>> Junior developer intern (INTERN):

The Internship: You’ll work out of our office in Oakland for 12 weeks. The
work will be a split 50/50 between admin stuff (that we really, really need
help with) and writing real production code. The internship is paid and can
lead to a full-time job. This program has been very successful with two
interns already.

You: You’re a junior developer. You have some coding experience. You can clone
our Rails code base and start to make small changes. This is a good fit for
someone before or after an intensive developer bootcamp.

You are extremely motivated to learn and become a better developer. You’re a
great writer and communicator. You have high-energy and are a positive person.
You are good at multi-tasking and are comfortable with ambiguity.

To Apply: Send me an email (to natalie@babyli.st) that has: \- A very short
paragraph describing your coding background with a link to something that is
live and running that you created. If you don’t have anything live, tell me
what the most awesome thing you’ve built is.

\- A very short paragraph about what your goals are. Be honest, instead of
telling me what you think I want to hear.

\- What is something else, unrelated to tech, that you’ve done that was hard
and is cool.

\- A link to your linkedin.com profile.

------
answers
ANSWERS.COM - Email: amanda.blume@answers.com Software Developer - JAVA SPRING
XML - Answers, Ann Arbor, MI

As an Answers.com (ForeSee Product Line) Java Developer, you’ll work in small
talented teams on products that are used by hundreds of millions of people
around the world. From day one, you’ll have an impact on the way Answers does
business, the products we offer and the future of the Internet. And with
herculean resources at your fingertips, you’ll tackle and solve incredibly
complex programming challenges. With our Ann Arbor team surrounded by the
Great Lakes of Michigan, and our global headquarters in Saint Louis, Missouri
combined with offices in California, Cleveland and New York .. Answers truly
makes America its home.

Please remember our awesome perks like fully stocked kitchens with lots of
yummy (and free!) goodies, on-site movies, generous time off for new parents,
and of course our world-class monthly field trips and epic annual parties.

Leveraging information at the scale of the worlds web requires ideas from
every niche of computer science, including artificial intelligence, behavioral
analytics, predictive modeling, machine learning, natural language processing,
large-scale system design, networking, security, and user interface design;
the list goes on and t's growing every day.

From the worlds leading Q&A platform, to broad reaching media banks, and
consumer analytics platforms, many opportunities await you at Answers.

We are mostly a Java shop, though we use other technologies and frameworks as
the situation requires. We use as many leading edge technologies as we can
while remaining responsible and delivering dependable software solutions to
our customers.

Responsibilities Contribute to your development team's successful
implementation of new software and maintenance of existing systems Coordinate
with the Quality Assurance team to provide rock-solid code and
deployment/implementation details Work with the Product team to devise forward
thinking solutions to complex problems Handle mutli-tasking and context
switching in a fast paced environment

~~~
suyash
@moderator: this post is duplicate #spam

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote possible

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
trying to find good developers, and we're also interested in designers and
project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. Most
frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end, though there's a
fair amount of other variety too.

We prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

~~~
joshavant
Emailed twice (Jun + 2 days ago) and didn't get even an acknowledgement either
time. :(

------
vaxtrac
Software Engineer at VaxTrac ([http://vaxtrac.com](http://vaxtrac.com)) |
Washington, DC | Full-time

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Job Description: VaxTrac is looking for talented software engineers who share
our passion for making a difference in the world. We build tools to improve
the delivery of health care to those that need it most.

We are looking for those who:

\+ are committed to using their skills to generate real social impact.

\+ have an interest and passion for emerging technologies and novel use cases.

\+ thrive in loosely structured environments.

\+ share the conviction that we can make the world just a little bit better.

Roles and Responsibilities

\+ Core design and development of applications for frontline immunization
workers

\+ Co-development of our core mobile application with partner organizations

\+ Integration of custom applications with third-party frameworks

\+ Basic quality assurance and documentation

\+ Soliciting feedback and triaging bugs reported from the field

\+ Secondary technical support of global program staff Skills and Requirements

\+ Unparalleled, demonstrable programming skills

\+ Full stack experience with an eye for UI and UX design

\+ Finds ways to proactively contribute to all phases of development with
limited supervision

\+ Willingness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

Bonus Points

\+ Demonstrable expertise in Android development

\+ Experience with Django, Pyramid or other web-based framework

\+ Experience building for limited resource environments

\+ Familiarity with front-end web development and Javascript

\+ Practical experience with a NoSQL database

\+ Exposure to CommCare or MOTECH APIs

\+ Love of travel

VaxTrac is committed to creating a diverse environment and is proud to be an
equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive
consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender,
gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics,
disability, age, or veteran status.

To apply for this position, please email your updated resume and cover letter
as attachments to careers@vaxtrac.com. Selected candidates will be contacted
for an initial interview. Thank you for your interest!

------
eli
Industry Dive - Jr. Python/Django Developer - Washington, DC - Full Time

\----------------------------------

We are a rapidly expanding mobile-focused B2B media startup. We have a staff
of writers and editors who cover breaking news, curate interesting content and
write original analysis for executives in industries like Education,
Marketing, Energy, and Retail. See
[http://www.retaildive.com](http://www.retaildive.com) for an example and
[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/) for more about
us.

We use a variety of mostly open-source technology to create our products, but
the core infrastructure is written in Django. You will be responsible for
working with other developers to add features and fix bugs on our websites,
especially adding features to the CMS that writers & editors rely on. Prior
experience with Django/Python is desirable but not required.

The ideal candidate:

    
    
        + Has 1-2 years of relevant experience *OR* otherwise 
          demonstrates an aptitude for software development.
    
        + Thrives in a fast-paced environment. Is good at multitasking. 
          Has great communication skills.
    
        + Is self-motivated and entrepreneurial.
    

CSS/HTML/JS web design experience is a plus. An interest in mobile
(iOS/Android) app development is a plus.

Why working at Industry Dive is great:

    
    
        + Short development cycle - When we have a good idea, we like to 
          move quickly and then iterate once it's live.
    
        + Not the same thing every day - We're still a small company and
          you'll have the opportunity to work on many projects outside
          your core job description.
    
        + Great team - Work with a diverse team of people who are very
          good at what they do.
    
        + We work hard, but we also have a lot of fun. And we definitely
          believe in healthy work/life balance. If you're looking for
          lots of crazy all-nighters, this is the wrong place.
    
        + It's a very exciting time for the company. At 2.5 years old,
          we're exceeding all our targets and reinvesting everything back
          into the company.
    

If interested, send a resume along with a brief note about why you think you'd
be a good fit to eli-at-industrydive.com. If you have any question, feel free
to ask.

\----------------------------------

OTHER OPENINGS: We are seeking a Data Mining Intern as well as full-time and
freelance writers and reporters. See
[http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/)

\----------------------------------

------
answers
St. Louis, MO QA Engineer Answers.com Meaghan.Cale@answers.com

The primary duties of this position will include manually testing web
applications, Answers.com in particular. This will entail using MySQL to
verify data and Linux to deploy and verify code. This is an entry-level
position at Answers with room for vertical growth. This is a great way to get
your foot in the door of a fast growing and evolving web technology company
headquartered in Saint Louis.

Summary of essential job functions: Quality Assurance Engineers will test
daily releases, write regression test plans for new products, and work closely
with developers to ensure quality on the Answers.com website.

Minimum requirements: A Bachelors / Associates degree in CS/IS/CE. This
requirement can be supplemented with experience. Ability to compose SQL
queries for testing and debugging. Comfortable working in the Linux / Unix
command line. Can understand the big picture for end-to-end data flow and
regression testing. Hunger to learn and grow as a QA Engineer in a fast paced
tech startup atmosphere.

Preferred: The ability to accurately review PHP / JavaScript code and
understand the algorithms behind the change. Limited web development
experience is a plus. Experience working in a LAMP stack environment. The
above statements are intended to describe the general nature and level of work
being performed by people assigned to this classification. All personnel may
be required to perform duties outside of their normal responsibilities from
time to time, as needed.

Job Benefits: * Develop technology that reaches millions * Fun and exciting
atmosphere where hard work is recognized and rewarded

Compensation: Highly competitive base salary + bonus + opportunity for
Incentive Equity Units (similar to stock options with favorable tax treatment)

More reasons to join Answers: • Company provided equipment, such as up-to-date
laptops and cell phones • Liberal paid time off, and/or the ability to earn
more based on performance • Private office space, garage parking, and other
office-related benefits • Commuter benefits: transportation by train, subway,
bus or ferry • 100% company principle paid health insurance -- Free options! •
Company paid group dental and vision insurance • Company paid life and
disability insurance • Liberal employee performance bonuses • Paid time off
(PTO) policy - 15 days to start • 10 holidays company paid • 401k savings plan

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems, Remote (Idaho)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 that
specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over 1000 US
clients. Our clients include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is
an anchor partner in our national coalition loyalty program. As the CTO and
Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be joining a
medium sized team of 13 developers who all commit to their projects as a labor
of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these positions
my contact information is located under my profile.

-

Front-end engineer

Our front-end tools are all built in AngularJS with a half dozen other
JavaScript libraries like D3. We have some interesting UI/UX challenges in
graphing metrics and representing data that our current front-end team
describe as nothing less than "the most exciting and challenging work they've
had for awhile." You're supported by an incredible UX team to perform the
heavy lifting as far as design and deciding which A/B testing should occur.

-

Mobile Developer

KickBack uses Xamarin (C#) to build a native and compiled mobile application
for iOS and Android. We have an amazing contractor building our app who is
acting as the lead, architect and senior engineer. You'll be working with the
best. We're looking to add a little redundancy and augment the team with
additional resources if we can.

-

Security engineer

Last but not least, I am looking for an Information Systems Security expert.
KRS works in a live transaction processing environment and identifying fraud,
patterns and preventing information breaches and transaction fraud is second
nature to the right candidate. I'm looking for that type-a engineer who cannot
sleep if he or she believes an attack vector exist. He or she has an extreme
sense of responsibility and can execute on delivering best-practice prevention
methods. This role is both advisory ("Team, implement this best practice") and
execution ("Team, I implemented this best practice..") We're lean and mean so
you should have no problem at all hacking on Ruby one day to deploy a new
'hids' through Chef or drafting a Cisco IOS access-list the next.

-

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
jsgriffin
idio / London / User Experience, Platform & Operations Engineers, & Agile
Testers

idio is a software company whose technology fuses text-mining, high volume web
analytics, data mining, and predictive decisioning to understand and engage
millions of individuals for major brands like Guinness, Virgin Media, and
Urban Outfitters.

We are based just off Great Portland Street, and we have some very smart (but
very fun) people in the team. Our work environment is fast-paced, very
interesting, and regularly involves toys, table football, beer, and office
banter.

====

 _User Experience Engineer_ : Can develop applications in a cloud-based
Linux/nginx/MySQL/PHP (or similar) environment; knows HTML, CSS and JavaScript
inside-out; can take problems from definition, through wireframing, UX testing
and implementation; is familiar with version control systems, specifically
Git; is comfortable with infrastructure-related tasks; has experience of Test
Driven Development & MVC

 _Platform Engineer_ : Can develop applications in a cloud-based
Linux/nginx/MySQL/PHP (or similar) environment; picks up new languages and
technologies quickly – we use a number of different stacks (Storm,
ElasticSearch, Python, Ruby, the list goes on...); is familiar with version
control systems, specifically Git; is comfortable with infrastructure-related
tasks; has a degree in Computer Science; has experience of Test Driven
Development; approaches problems pragmatically, based upon a deep theoretical
understanding of the underlying Computer Science concepts

 _Operations Engineer_ : Can develop applications in a cloud-based
Linux/nginx/MySQL/PHP (or similar) environment; knows Chef intimately; has
experience with some or all of AWS, ElasticSearch, MySQL, Cassandra & Storm;
is familiar with version control systems, specifically Git; has a degree in
Computer Science

 _Agile Tester_ : Can build both a high-level and a code-level understanding
of the product to perform thorough testing of frontend, API and backend
functionality; will be an advocate for our testing process within the
development team; can test in line with our Kanban process, offering testing
support from story inception through to production; will involve themselves in
all aspects of testing, including but not limited to exploratory, performance,
unit, security and load testing

For more information and to apply, check out our careers website at
[http://idio.theresumator.com/](http://idio.theresumator.com/)

------
davegolland
We're hiring at Prismatic in San Francisco, CA

[http://www.getprismatic.com/jobs](http://www.getprismatic.com/jobs)

== Systems Engineer at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Prismatic is a great place to be an engineer – we analyze millions of shared
web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands of
topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available.

We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at least one
area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and tooling, machine
learning, designing and building new product features). We’re a small team, so
you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to learn from peers
who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists, and data experts.
Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP that is a dream
to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we don’t expect
you to either. We are looking for engineers who will fit well within our
engineering culture: You live and die by good abstractions. You know that they
can make the difference between easily understandable and maintainable code,
and a spaghetti mess. You think about edge cases and performance implications,
and anticipate future needs. You read and understand existing code before
diving in and adding your own. You re-use existing code whenever possible,
cleaning it up as needed to be more generally useful. You know when to do it
fast, when to do it right, and how to find the best compromise between the
two. You recognize that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners. You
leave code better than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling about
whose they are. You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and
implementations with other engineers.

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as systems
engineer on the Prismatic team:

\- Making our crawlers and document analysis better and more comprehensive

\- Building out new product features in our API

\- Solving tough systems problems to help us scale reliably and robustly

\- Building and improving Machine Learning systems for ranking, document
analysis, and more

\- Creating tools to assist development and ops

\- Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure libraries out there, and
working with the community to make them better

== Engineering Manager at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Managers will be responsible for supporting a sizable engineering team, and
applicants can expect to be working on the following problems:

\- Writing and reviewing code in Clojure, Objective C and Android. You should
have great technical depth and a passion for great code.

\- Helping to manage the development roadmap for large portions of the
product, and working with engineers, tech leads, designers and product
managers to efficiently prioritize and execute.

\- Recruiting top candidates for both generalist and specialized engineering
roles

\- Evangelizing our technical brand through external communication, press and
speaking at events

\- Understanding the growth needs of each person you manage, and helping them
continually expand scope and impact within the team.

== Relevance Engineering at Prismatic, San Francisco ==

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as a relevance
engineer on the Prismatic team:

\- Feature engineering for improving the quality of news feeds through
iterative experiments

\- Building and optimizing recommendations for topics for users to follow

\- Extending and improving the set of topics available to users

\- Systems for quickly training, deploying and testing machine learning models
in production

\- Creating tools to evaluate the performance of existing machine learning
systems

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, Inc ([https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA + various

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries.

Our first focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10
companies to make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas.
Our solutions take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict
well performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA.

For all Kaggle career opportunities, please visit
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

    
    
       =================================    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       
       =================================
    

°Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry-> Help us build machine
learning powered solutions focused on transforming the energy industry.

°Data Scientist for Competitions Platform -> A crucial part to the company's
mission, this data scientist will work with customers from both the commercial
and research worlds to prepare Kaggle competitions.

°Software Engineer -> Software Engineer to focus on the software architecture
behind Kaggle's work in the energy industry.

°Product Designer/Developer -> Creatively work with the data scientists and
developers on the Competitions team as well as supporting the creative needs
of the energy solutions business.

°Client Relationship Manager -> A multi-talented Client Relationship Manager
with aptitude and interest in supporting the inbound sales pipeline for new
projects.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== More About Us ======    
       ===========================
    

We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index Ventures and Max Levchin). We’ll
help you do your best work with our awesome Kaggle benefits including spiffy
new gear, catered lunches, awesome guest speakers, no vacation caps and much
much more. Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky connoisseurs, pastry
chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers.

For questions, please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career
page at [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Senior Platform Engineer wanted for Liftopia
(www.liftopia.com)

Liftopia is building tools that are igniting a revolution in the ski industry.
We are bringing innovative products to market that benefit both alpine resorts
and those who love snow and the outdoors. Liftopia's ecommerce, yield
management and business intelligence technology tools allow resorts to manage
and execute robust pricing strategies around their tickets, lessons, rentals
and other recreational products. Our tools and services help resorts grow
their revenue through business intelligence based on pricing strategy analysis
& advance purchase booking data. As a result consumers can enjoy their
favorite activities more frequently and at affordable prices.

The Role: Liftopia is seeking a Senior Platform Engineer to join the
development team at Liftopia. We're looking for someone who's passionate about
building robust & scalable technology platforms, systems, and APIs. You'll be
an integral part of the engineering team and will work closely with folks
throughout our company to deliver the best possible product to our customers.
Ideal candidates will have deep experience with Ruby, API development, and
Service-Oriented Architecture.

Things You Will Work On: * Transaction processing services to process revenue
in the millions of dollars per day * Search services to query tens of millions
of items * An API platform that will be consumed internally and directly by
3rd parties * Tooling to help other developers work more effectively *
Designing, developing, and maintaining a robust transactional API platform *
Improving our existing ecommerce platform codebase * Writing and maintaining
complex SQL queries in codebase * Championing and collaborating with the team
to establish and improve upon procedures and processes in a Continuous
Delivery environment

Our Ideal Candidate Has: * Deep expertise working with Ruby and Ruby on Rails
* Experience building high volume API platforms * Experience with high-end,
high traffic web applications * Solid understanding of SQL and ability to
write/maintain complex queries * Exposure and experience with Service-Oriented
Architecture

Competitive salary and unique benefits * Stock options * Comprehensive
benefits program * Bonus potential * Flexible Schedule and Discretionary Time
Off * Fun, outdoor activity focused culture * Casual office

How To Apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply, please visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/801/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/801/applications/new)

------
pointpth
* * * Take a break, solve a puzzle. * * * [http://jobs.pointpath.co/](http://jobs.pointpath.co/)

~~~
Akkuma
Got up to the cluster of images and started to get annoyed, since I neither
know what positions are open, the type of work those positions do, the tech
used and whether or not they are remote.

~~~
svankmajer
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394627)

------
lightningstorm
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission](https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission))
- to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is
deeply committed to it. We started in 2011 and have over 200 employees across
four cities (New York, New Orleans, Los Angeles and San Francisco). Our
investors include Sequoia Capital, Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures,
Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among others.

There are 16 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, CoffeeScript and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We
employ the best practices of test-driven development, pair programming, and
continuous deployment. We use the leading SASS providers - Heroku, AWS,
Algolia (search), Mixpanel, Sendgrid, etc. We are happy to train the right
person to work in this environment.

== Perks ===

* Medical Insurance with FSA/HSA options, vision, dental, etc.

* Super tasty lunches made on-site by our chefs using healthy and fresh ingredients (from our producers!)

* Amazing work/life balance and time-off policies

* Snacks

* Laptop

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* Full-stack web application development experience in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* Agile software development experience including automated testing and pair programming

* Demonstrable interest in learning and adopting new tools and techniques

More information:

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I joined the company recently, feel free to e-mail me: moshe(at)goodeggs.com

~~~
whittle
You mentioned that there are employees in New York, New Orleans and Los
Angeles—are you considering engineers in those locations, or only SF?

~~~
lightningstorm
Engineering team is only in San Francisco.

------
answers
St. Louis, MO Front-End Web Developer Answers.com Meaghan.Cale@Answers.com

Answers is seeking a Front-End Web Developer with a deep knowledge of — and
experience with — HTML5, CSS3, and Sass; a very keen awareness of good UX; and
a dedication to best practices and working successfully in an agile team
environment. The successful candidate will be focused on implementing optimal
and reusable elements in a fast-paced, rewarding, and goal-oriented
environment. This position will be located in our St. Louis, MO, office.

Responsibilities: * Writing semantic HTML for back-end developers to implement
* Writing Sass-based CSS for multiple mobile and desktop platforms and
browsers (IE8+) * Involvement in multi-team project planning, bringing sound
UX practices to projects

Requirements: * Proficiency with HTML5, CSS3, and Sass * Understanding and
knowledge of JavaScript/jQuery * Ability to collaborate effectively with other
UX team members, back-end developers, business team stakeholders, and product
managers * Ability to work in a fast-paced environment, moving from planning
to a first iteration/MVP quickly

Required Personal Skills: * Excellent written, verbal, and non-verbal
communication skills * Ability to work in a team setting * Strong initiative,
capable of working on a self-sufficient basis and identifying areas of
potential technical improvement * Self-management, capable of prioritizing and
executing multiple tasks and projects * Problem solving, ability to diagnose
and resolve technical issues

Preferred: * 2+ years experience in front-end development * Experience with
Sass * Experience with/enjoyment for creating and using reusable web component
systems, as well as atomic/OO CSS systems * Experience with MVC frameworks *
Experience with git or other version control system in a team environment *
Experience with Scrum/Agile development

Job Benefits: * Develop technology that reaches millions * Fun and exciting
atmosphere where hard work is recognized and rewarded

Compensation: Highly competitive base salary + bonus + opportunity for
Incentive Equity Units (similar to stock options with favorable tax treatment)

More reasons to join Answers: • Company provided equipment, such as up-to-date
laptops and cell phones • Liberal paid time off, and/or the ability to earn
more based on performance • Private office space, garage parking, and other
office-related benefits • Commuter benefits: transportation by train, subway,
bus or ferry • 100% company principle paid health insurance -- Free options! •
Company paid group dental and vision insurance • Company paid life and
disability insurance • Liberal employee performance bonuses • Paid time off
(PTO) policy - 15 days to start • 10 holidays company paid • 401k savings plan

------
bretkugelmass
Airphrame - UAV Technology // San Francisco, CA // email:jobs@airphrame.com

Full Time: \- Full Stack Web Developer \- Front End Web Developer \- Back End
Web Developer \- Mechatronics Engineer \- Computer Vision Engineer

    
    
       ---------------
    

Company: Airphrame, a well funded venture-backed startup based in San
Francisco, is building the technology to control fleets of autonomous devices
in a scalable and centralized manner. That's right, tens of thousands of
robots under our control... do I have your attention?

Our product focus is the development of a UAV-based “on-demand imaging
platform,” primarily for data collection, to assist civil engineers, land
surveyors, environmental engineers, and other professionals. Our technology
has already demonstrated a tenfold cost reduction compared to traditional
survey operations. Our goal is to use that advantage to open up a new realm of
data acquisition strategies.

Airphrame has been developing drone technology since 2012. We were the first
to demonstrate Internet-only based control and the first to utilize fleets
commercially (completely without pilots). We've done more with less and plan
to keep it that way. We prefer to work with small teams of talented people
rather than large teams of “pretty good” engineers. We're a tight knit group,
with immense respect for each other's complementary skill sets. We thrive on
pushing the boundaries and our company mascot is a bourbon Manhattan.

We’re looking for self-directed, versatile individuals who work well in teams.
You should be able to say you are the absolute best at what you do.

    
    
       -----------------
    

Full Stack: \- Scala and/or Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS \- Scalable API design
and implementation \- Relational and NoSQL databases \- Knowledge of modern
frontend frameworks \- Linux system administration \- Amazon Web Services
(AWS) \- 4+ years industry experience, coding entire life \- Passion for
robotics, maps, and startup experience are all big plusses EXAMPLE TASK FOCUS
Create a web interface for an analyst to label objects shown in images that
are a part of a large geospatial dataset.

Mechatronics: \- Knowledge of sensor selection, design, and usage (e.g. sensor
fusion) \- Familiar with system integration, microprocessor, signal processing
and various communication peripherals (e.g. SPI, I2C, UART) \- Hands-on
prototyping and hardware debugging, including fine-pitch soldering and rework,
use of oscilloscopes and logic analyzers \- Robust knowledge in embedded
software developement (C, C++) \- Bonus: Experience integrating sensors
directly with autopilots EXAMPLE TASK FOCUS Source and integrate a small
parachute deployment based on sensor feedback through the Pixhawk flight
controller.

[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
jconley
RealCrowd (YC S13) - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time

RealCrowd is a seed funded, profitable, commercial real estate investment
marketplace. Investors purchase shares of commercial real estate properties,
funds and debt, and participate in their share of the returns on those
investments. What were once investments reserved for large funds and country
club networks are being opened up to the individual investor.

We are taking a fundamentally different approach than others in the "Real
Estate Crowdfunding" market and it is working. Investments are growing at a
rate of 25% per month and our investors make on average three investments per
year at over $50,000 average investment size. We've participated in over $500
Million of real estate transactions with top real estate firms, investors
using our site having contributed nearly $17 Million of capital. We listed the
first investment about one year ago just before demo day on August 20.

We're looking for junior engineers that have a passion for the responsive web,
an unusual ability to ship code quickly, and a desire to learn from industry
veterans.

The RealCrowd site is 100% responsive with about 20% of our sessions
originating from mobile and tablet devices.

Our front end is developed primarily with a custom Bootstrap theme, AngularJS
and CoffeeScript.

We are an API-first development organization, so there are a myriad of APIs
available to the front end.

We have designers on staff to help ship best in class UX and visual design.

We're looking for junior engineers for entry level positions to work on a team
with 5 senior engineers with an average of over 10 years of software
development experience. We are growing and there should be much room for
internal advancement in the future for motivated employees.

You should be able to: \- Build web sites using html, css, and javascript \-
Learn new concepts quickly \- Try, fail, and try again \- Be familiar with
server side development in a fairly modern environment such as MEAN, RoR,
ASP.Net MVC, etc \- Have a passion for building great user experiences \-
Accept critical feedback and improve your craft \- Be passionate about being
the best software developer you can be \- Get shit done

You will do a small project (where you will maintain copyright) and take a
little test rather than have any BS technical puzzle interviews or whiteboard
coding.

We have 100% paid health insurance, great food, a relaxed yet high output work
environment, and commuter benefits available. This role is on-site in Palo
Alto.

Check us out: [https://www.realcrowd.com](https://www.realcrowd.com) A bit
about culture: [https://www.realcrowd.com/blog/2014/08/realcrowds-team-
cultu...](https://www.realcrowd.com/blog/2014/08/realcrowds-team-culture-work-
hard-open-stay-balanced/) Tech blog:
[http://code.realcrowd.com](http://code.realcrowd.com)

Email jobs@realcrowd.com. Include samples of your work, if no samples are
available email us and we can send you our coding challenge project.

------
makmanalp
Harvard Center for International Development - Cambridge, MA Front end
developer, onsite

================================

* What we do:

We take real world government data and research, and turn them into
interactive data viz tools. The Atlas of Economic Complexity is our current
online tool that lets you interactively visualize a country’s trade and
explore growth opportunities for more than a hundred countries worldwide.
There are also other National Atlas projects in the pipeline, one for Colombia
and one for Mexico.

The idea is that countries provide us with their data and the Center provides
them with economic policy advice based on our economic theories, and an
interactive tool to explore their situation and make sound policy decisions at
the regional level. If you're looking for a high-impact job, this is it!

================================

* What we want to do:

We want to focus on building features around this idea of storytelling with
data (see example at the end), as well as re-do our UI and design to be
cleaner and up to modern standards, and to add better visualization
capabilities. We look at NYtimes / WaPo data driven articles with envy. We
salivate when we see Tufte's work.

We need you, dear frontend engineer, to make all that a reality!

We use d3.js for the visualizations. We know that at least the visualization
part would be ideally suited for a single page app, and we'd love to implement
something along those lines with Angular / Backbone / etc. We want to rethink
our designs and how the frontend works in general.

Especially with the new national projects with Colombia and Mexico, you'll
have free rein over the creative process and the technological aspects of your
work.

==================================

* Our stack:

We use python, django, mysql (hopefully postgres soon), elasticsearch, ansible
for the back end. For the frontend, it's jquery / d3 for now. Everything we do
is open source: [https://github.com/cid-harvard](https://github.com/cid-
harvard) and we use Github for bug/feature tracking.

==================================

* Work environment / goals:

Coming from the startup world, the work environment is pretty laid back, but
everyone is expected to hold their own and get their work done without being
micromanaged. No late nights and weekends, although I've been known to do that
once in a blue moon because I felt like it.

We're a small engineering team (me and a data viz researcher, plus a new super
talented designer), but we work with a large group of brilliant doctoral /
postdoctoral researchers from diverse backgrounds like econ, public policy,
physics, international development. I've been here only for a few months, but
I've been given responsibility to fully overhaul and clean up the backend,
which speaks towards the kind of autonomy you'll have.

I'm looking to build out our burgeoning team into a small but strong group
that specializes in turning ideas into reality. We have great plans and dreams
for the future of this site, and we need people to help. We'd love to hear
more about you and see work samples if possible! To get in touch: mali
underscore akmanalp at hks dot harvard dot edu.

=================================

* Demo of the current atlas:

An example of how the atlas is useful take this story here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/how-
much-europe-depends-on-russian-energy.html)

The EU recently placed sanctions sales of oil equipment, but not on oil
imports. Why could this be? Almost 70% of russia's exports are petrol
products:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all/show/2012/)

And Russia exports the overwhelming majority of its petroleum products to
Europe:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2709/2012/)
and
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2710/2012/)

The big blue chunk is europe, meaning a sanction would really hurt Russia.
However, when you look at who else the EU could buy from, the situation is
grim:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/show/all/2709/2012/)

There’s practically no one who’s a real political ally that Europe could
depend on, save for Norway. It’s interesting how it’s practically impossible
to buy oil from a country that’s relatively stable and doing well on the HDI
front. It’s worse if you consider the cost of transporting it, and how close
Russia is:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all/2709/2012/)

Which probably explains why EU hasn't placed sanctions on oil imports from
Russia.

------
hectorals
Senior Software Engineer - Node.js | Ripple Labs | San Francisco, CA |
careers@ripple.com

=========

Our Mission:

Enable the world to move value like information moves today.

=========

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs is a 60+ person seed-stage startup backed by prominent investors
such as Google Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and
IDG Capital Partners. We developed Ripple (www.github.com/ripple/ripped), an
open-source, distributed payments protocol that enables the exchange of value
in any currency, instantly and for free. Ripple Labs focuses on improving the
core protocol and building tools for developers and enterprise financial
services firms to use Ripple as settlement infrastructure for real-time
payments. Ripple’s distributed ledger can accommodate any store of value,
including dollars, yen, euros, bitcoins, and even loyalty points, making it
the world’s first distributed currency exchange.

=========

The Senior Software Engineer will design and build server-side applications
that will allow our current and future partners to integrate with the Ripple
Protocol. Ripple Labs is a pioneer in using object-oriented Javascript to
build scaling applications for utilizing cryptocurrency protocols, and we’re
looking for someone who can bring out the best in our developers to continue
this thought leadership.

=========

You will:

Design and build Node.js applications for partners and our open-source
community

Use tools like redis, nginx, postgres, resque, websockets, zeromq, couchdb,
aws and others to build enterprise-grade open-source financial software.

Work closely with our Integration team on partner requirements and
compatibility

Build RESTful APIs (github.com/ripple/ripple-rest) for submitting payments and
monitoring accounts on the Ripple network

Contribute crypto-currency and financial system plugins to gatewayd
(github.com/ripple/gatewayd)

Contribute to ripple-lib (github.com/ripple/ripple-lib), our JS library for
connecting to the rippled server locally and remotely

Hone your test-driven development skills as part of a classy and focused
engineering team

Share our approach and principles with developer communities both in San
Francisco and worldwide

=========

Your background:

Experience building scalable server applications

We don’t discriminate by language but you could have built large-scale server
applications in Node.js, Ruby on Rails, Python (Django), Java (Spring and
Strut)

More broadly we seek professional engineering experience in a diverse set of
languages and understanding of engineering concepts:

Object-oriented and classical inheritance paradigms

Unix process and concurrency models

Server application deployment and infrastructure automation

Messaging and Job Queuing with Redis, Resque, Zeromq, RabbitMQ, and others

Relational databases, non-relational databases (MySQL, Postgres, NoSQL,
CouchDB, DynamoDB)

Working knowledge of Amazon Web Services (AWS) a plus

Ability to communicate effectively and a scientific mindset - empirically test
your hypotheses.

We believe in not standing in the way of creativity, be deserving of the
freedom we'll give you. You direct your own work and are pro-active in asking
for input.

Startup experience or past work with cryptocurrencies are an added bonus

Interests: open-source, entrepreneurship, economics and financial markets,
equal access for all people globally, strong work ethic, creative thinking,
systems thinking, cryptography, creative logic, fast-paced environment

=========

What we offer:

Competitive salary and compelling seed stage equity

Fully paid medical and dental insurance for employees, 50% contribution for
spouses and dependents

Take time off when you need it - unlimited vacation policy

Industry-leading maternity and paternity leave policies

Open source projects 100% of the time

A learning environment where you can dive into the latest technologies and
engineering principles as well as mentor our upcoming engineers

Work with some of the best - early Bitcoin pioneers and cryptographers, ex-
NASA engineers, ex-Fed regulators

State-of-the-art penthouse facility in the heart of San Francisco’s Financial
District and flexibility to work remotely

The opportunity to change the way we transact

=========

To apply, email careers@ripple.com

------
knicholes
Adobe is hiring a ton of frontend/backend engineers right now.

------
mikeearley2001
Shoe Lovers/Burlingame, CA/Lead Architect - Social Commerce & Member of
Founding Team

Shoe Lovers is hiring a Lead Architect to join it's growing team of 8!

Shoe Lovers is the world’s largest online community for shoe fashionistas,
curated with love. We offer a unique mobile social commerce platform to help
passionate women who love shoes to find offers, discover trends around the
world, and share their passion with others. We have added 20+M fans in a year,
and we are scaling the company to meet demand and offer a continuing array of
exciting additional products.

We are a small team who are as passionate about our market as our fans are,
tackling the challenges of creating a large-scale platform that handles
millions of customer interactions daily. We have raised $650k of seed funding
and are now looking for key team members who are excited by this challenge of
creating the world’s largest fashion social market, initially in Spanish-
speaking geographies and later the world.

Shoe Lovers is looking for a highly motivated lead architect and developer
interested in revolutionizing the social shopping experience. As a key member
of the founding team, this individual will design and lead the development of
the next generation of our social commerce platform and will work closely with
the CTO, Product Manager, and the other software engineers in the analysis,
design, development, testing and deployment of the platform. The ideal
candidate will have experience with highly scalable commerce systems, be able
to demonstrate logical thinking and good organizational skills as it applies
to decomposing complex software systems, and devising clean and robust
solutions to technical problems.

Responsibilities:

• Develop and implement the next generation of social commerce platform •
Develop and implement the underlying data model to support innovative and
flexible social shopping experience • Ensure code quality with thorough unit
and integration tests, and participation in code reviews • Promote and
advocate best practice development methodologies and help facilitate an Agile
development process

Requirements:

• 5+ years professional hands-on software development experience • Direct
experience with ecommerce systems and integration with a range of payment
systems • Experience with highly-available systems • Experience developing
enterprise-scale applications • Logical, organized approach to system analysis
and technical design • Proficient in multiple programming languages and
frameworks • Strong relational database skills • A history of productive,
collaborative development • Startup experience preferred • Effective oral and
written communication, and listening skills • Bachelor's degree in Computer
Science or related field

About Shoe Lovers:

Shoe Lovers is the world’s largest online community for shoe fashionistas,
curated with love. We have grown to 20+M Facebook fans in a little over a year
by offering a unique mobile social commerce platform to help passionate women
who love shoes to find offers, discover trends around the world, and share
their passion with others.

Our initial market is Spanish-speaking women in the US, Latin America, and
Spain, but we have fans in 45 countries worldwide. Our users are highly
engaged and passionate about our community, with an average 3M DAU. Our vision
is to expand our community on a global basis and enable women across the world
to find shoes that they love.

The power of social commerce resides in the network effect of recommendations,
and Shoe Lovers was built to maximize the utilization of the network of
community interactions to create maximum engagement. By utilizing big data
analysis of the social network and a combination of curated content and
internet-generated content, we automatically capture the fans’ preferences
with unprecedented accuracy to provide an outstanding user experience.

Our technology provides an integrated platform supporting visual search,
automated preference tracking, and personal recommendation systems across
Facebook, our mobile app, and mobile web. The user experience is integrated
through a fine-grained data acquisition platform and preference profiling
service as well as content creation and curation processes which enable our
bloggers, curators, and fashion content creators to contribute to and interact
with the community.

Shoe Lovers is funded by Tandem Capital, which has backed such successful
companies as Bash Gaming, PagerDuty, Tile, Upsight and UpOut.

Shoe Lovers is based in downtown Burlingame, CA.

Website: www.shoelovers.co

AngelList: [https://angel.co/shoe-lovers](https://angel.co/shoe-lovers)

Tandem Capital: www.tandemcap.com

If you are interested in this position, please send your resume to:
jobs@shoelovers.co

------
glotojobs
Fulton, Maryland.

Gloto - small tech startup working with huge customers.

Job Title(s): Software Engineer, Application Developer, Web Programmer,
iOS/Android Specialist

Gloto is looking for awesome people to join our growing team! Our greatest
ongoing need is for stellar Software Engineers to help build amazing apps,
gadgets, and websites. Don't worry about your title - you can be an
Application Developer, Web Programmer, or Software Engineer - as long as you
know what you're doing and you're a great team player, we want to hear from
you!

==========

A quick questionnaire to see if you're the right person for the job:

\- Are you able to take the reins of a project and develop it from start to
finish?

\- Can you fix bugs and add new features to existing projects?

\- Do you understand project goals and how the final product will make a
client happy?

\- Are you comfortable being involved in the entire project life cycle, from
the development of the specifications, design of the user interface, database
design and construction, programming, and gathering of client feedback?

\- Can you work with business development teams with regard to proposals and
budgets?

\- Do you enjoy being a part of a multi-disciplinary team that includes
programmers, designers, front-end developers and project managers, all with
the common goal of wow-ing the customer and their consumers?

\- Are you naturally curious with technology, and do you keep up with the
latest and greatest in industry best practices?

\- Do you work fast and efficiently? Do you take pride in writing good code?

\- Do you have a degree in Computer Science, Engineering, Math, or related
fields?

If you answered "yes" to at least a couple of these questions, we would love
to hear from you!

==========

You will be successful in this position if:

\- You have experience with agencies and think it's an ideal work environment
because of the pace and the diversity of projects and technologies

\- You are proficient with at least a couple of the following: iOS
development, Android development, Java, git, MySQL, Amazon Web Services, Ruby,
Web technologies including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript

\- You go beyond the specifications by making suggestions for making projects
function better and flagging things that don't make sense.

\- You have the ability to juggle multiple projects, tasks and deadlines.

\- You believe that code should be elegant and clean, and that coding is a
creative act.

==========

Gloto is a growing tech startup in Fulton, Maryland. We make awesome websites
and apps for major customers and we are looking for equally amazing people to
join our team. If you think you'd be a good fit, send us your resume today!
jobs@gloto.com

------
maxneu
Upcoming (www.upcoming.nl) - Amsterdam, The Netherlands (No remote, but we'll
relocate you) - Full Stack Software Engineer

===== About us =====

Upcoming is a Dutch 'listicle' website (a listicle is an article consisting of
a list of funny/informational/sentimental/whatever stuff). We've been growing
continuously since we launched last year, already reaching 10% of the Dutch
population with zero € spent on marketing. We’re (an independent) part of
Telegraaf Media Groep, one of the biggest publishers of The Netherlands.

===== Abour our tech stack =====

We use python in the backend (Flask, Celery+RabbitMQ), and manage the frontend
with Jinja2, jQuery, LESS and Grunt; persistence is done with MySQL and Redis.
The deployments are automated, in a Continuous Integration environment. Our
backend is developed in-house, with state-of-the-art publishing related
features such as:

\- Monitoring of 1000's of rss feeds from news websites, in order to detect
trending articles all around the globe.

\- Advanced analysis of our own articles' metrics, for automatically promoting
them among our publication channels (this is aimed at maximizing virality).

\- (Bayesian) Headline and thumbnail A/B testing

\- Highly scalable click-through-rate optimizer, presented in a workshop of
the ACM Recommender Systems conference in Hong Kong last year.

Since we're part of a big media group, some of these tools are now being used
by other teams, reaching tens of millions of users every day.

===== What we're looking for =====

\- CS degree and/or relevant web experience

\- Ideally, someone who has spent some time across the whole stack, but we
will consider people who consider themselves “just” a frontend or backend
developer.

\- Pragmatism

\- Python experience not mandatory - just show us that you’d be willing to
learn and that you’re smart :)

===== What we offer =====

\- A perfect balance between working on innovation projects and “regular” web
development, both with short and iterative development cycles.

\- The flexibility and dynamism of working in a startup, with the strong
stability of being part of a big company.

\- An international environment, with people from all over the world (UK,
Italy, Romania, Argentina, Brazil, Iran, and more)

\- Thorough relocation assistance, regardless of where you’re coming from

\- A competitive salary

\- 25 vacation days

\- Amsterdam! You’ll be living in one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan
cities in the world.

If you’re interested, drop me a line: m.neustadt(at)tmg.nl

------
jamespayneuk
Alphalend (www.alphalend.com) - London - First non-founding developer(s)

=== TL;DR ===

We believe that banking should be driven by the latest and greatest
technologies, not legacy systems. As technology evolves, banking processes
should evolve in sync, not lag behind. That is our goal here at Alphalend: to
supercharge consumer lending and revolutionise the industry’s standard
practice . Technology moves fast… nothing you read below is set in stone and
everyone who joins our team is expected to continually drive us to do better.
If this sounds like you, please get in touch: contact@alphalend.com

=== Who are we? ===

We are a small, passionate and energetic team of exceptional people funded by
some of Europe’s most respected angel investors. Our vision is to move banking
into the 21st century. We have the plan, the backing and the skills to make it
happen but we need additional talented devs to push us further and faster.

=== Who are you? ===

You are a leader: you imagine, share, collaborate and create. You have the
skills and experience to improve and evolve our development strategy, but most
of all you always want to keep learning. You relish the idea of joining a
fast-growing company that is using cutting edge technology to redefine the
world of retail banking. An understanding of IoC, its benefits and drawbacks,
quality testing and experience working in early stage teams are the key skills
required given our current setup. Our technology stack will evolve, however,
so you should love to experiment, always striving to find the best means to
achieve the goal at hand, and always be keen to explore new technologies that
would improve our product.

=== What we offer: ===

Market-leading compensation

25 days holiday + public holidays

Whatever equipment you need to get the job done - you choose

Flexible working hours whenever possible. Occasional working from home

7th floor office with the best view of any office you’ve worked in, guaranteed

Opportunity to be our first non founding developer, take a key role in
recruiting the team and evolving our development strategy

=== Technology: ===

Platform built on Symfony 2.4

Doctrine2 using MySQL on Amazon RDS. Doctrine migrations for DB updates.

PHP5.5 and Apache running on Amazon EC2

Testing with PHPUnit. Coverage currently around 30%, ideally you can help
improve this. BDD lover? Please teach me!

Jenkins used for automated build and deployment

Git for version control

Lots of 3rd party APIs used to gather data (REST and SOAP)

Machine learning (fuzzy logic and neural networks) for the most intelligent
risk assessment and pricing possible.

Extensive analytics driven marketing.

No legacy code, all written in the last 6 months

=== How we work: ===

Our development methodology is currently very agile and approaches continuous
deployment. We regularly do several live deployments per day. A feature
implementation would go something like: Feature branch -> implement -> code
review -> merge to development -> test on dev -> merge to master -> deploy to
live.

=== Interested? ===

email us at contact@alphalend.com

------
akoumjian
Nimia ([https://app.nimia.com](https://app.nimia.com)) -- Seattle, WA (REMOTE
possible, VISA possible)

== About Us ==

Nimia is a place where independent filmmakers and agencies can license, share,
and archive their 4k video. See our quick video intro:
[https://app.nimia.com/video/35785/demo](https://app.nimia.com/video/35785/demo)

== Company Culture ==

We are small. We want you to help us decide what to build, what to improve on,
and even how to market ourselves. We are in constant communication with our
users. Sales, marketing, legal, and engineering meet up frequently to
collaborate.

We use SCRUM to keep everyone on the same page and to constantly reevaluate
how we're spending our time. HACK DAY is every other week on Friday, sometimes
taking over the next sprint when something awesome comes up. Schedule is
flexible, but we are always in touch. We deploy almost daily.

On evenings and weekends we often do (completely optional) creative side
projects, such as helping with this film shoot:
[https://app.nimia.com/video/139992/base-aerial-footage-
sneak...](https://app.nimia.com/video/139992/base-aerial-footage-sneak-peek)

== Positions ==

= Fullstack Developer =

Responsibilities:

You will get to spend your time in a myriad of places, depending on your
interests and strengths:

    
    
      * Features
      * UI / UX
      * Performance / DevOps
      * Marketing / SEO
    

Who you are will help define the position and we want you to have a real
interest in designing and engineering the product.

Qualifications:

    
    
      * Experience with Django, Rails, or a server side javascript framework
      * Experience with a client side javascript framework
      * Plus: Experience with video encoding / codecs
    

= Intern Developer =

Responsibilities:

    
    
      * Learn the stack
      * Spend grueling hours on the most tedious bugs (just kidding, we all have to do that)
      * Hop between programming and marketing tasks
      * Keep us up to date on what all the hip startups are doing
    

Qualifications:

    
    
      * You want to learn
      * Demonstrate a real interest in programming
      * You eventually want a fulltime position
    

== Our Stack ==

We use Python, Django, NodeJS / Javascript, Backbone, SCSS, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Saltstack, AWS and some other bits and pieces. We aren't afraid to try
new technologies, libraries, or 3rd party services as long as they perform
well and do something great for our users.

== Some Cool Engineering Things We've Done ==

    
    
      * First to implement client side multi-part upload directly S3 so that our users could upload their 10GB+ video files without touching our EC2 servers
      * Within one hack day we added realtime updates for video status & chat using nodeJS + socketIO and deployed to production
    

Contact alec@nimia.com and please include:

    
    
      * 3 references
      * Github profile and/or personal website
      * Resume

------
Michelle_AAce
Agent Ace - Santa Monica, CA

Agent Ace is hiring for a Senior Software Engineer/API Architect, a Backend
Data Engineer, a Product Manager, and a QA Engineer

Agent Ace ([http://www.agentace.com](http://www.agentace.com)) matches clients
with the best real estate agent for the specific home they intend to buy or
sell. The science of finding the best agent is complex, but the results are
simple, unbiased, and speak for themselves.

Our tight-knit team is looking for engineers who can mesh well with our
culture. When we aren’t busy crushing code, we enjoy frequent company happy
hours and office parties, a relaxed office environment and a location that's
four blocks from the beach. We have catered lunches and a kitchen stocked with
mad snacks. Our flexible work hours mean that if you want to work a later
shift because you were surfing in the morning, go right ahead. About ⅓ of our
team bikes, walks or skates to work - did we mention we’re in Santa Monica and
we will relocate you?

We have a dynamic, energetic and focused (but fun) work environment that you
will thrive in. We’re growing like wildfire, and our outstanding team enjoys
the camaraderie that comes with moving towards the same goal.

For the Senior Software Engineer/API Architect, requirements are: _A BS in
Computer Science or a related degree_ 5+ years professional software
development experience _Professional software development experience with C++
or Java_ 2+ years LAMP stack experience (PHP) _Solid understanding of SQL, SQL
optimization techniques_ Experience architecting and developing REST APIs
_Understanding of REST-based API_ Authentication & Session handling best
practices _Strong conceptual understanding of OO concepts and design patterns_
Unfortunately, we are unable to sponsor visa candidates at this time.

Ideally, you also have: _An MS degree in Computer Science or Software
Engineering_ Experience with Agile development, Code Reviews, Test Driven
Development and Continuous Integration _Experience with NoSQL databases_
Experience with real-time analytics infrastructures (log streaming/BI)
_Experience with GIS or Real Estate data_ Experience with SugarCRM or
SalesForce CRM integration

For our Data Engineer, requirements are: _A BS in Computer Science or a
related degree,_ 4+ years professional software development experience,
_Professional software development experience with C++ or Java,_ 2+ years CLI
Scripting on Linux (PHP, Python, Perl + shell), _Comfortable with regex-based
tools (awk, sed, grep, etc.),_ Solid SQL, SQL optimization skills, _Experience
working with /managing large data sets, data processing pipelines,
_Understanding of OO concepts and design patterns

Ideally, you also have _An MS degree in Computer Science or Software
Engineering,_ Experience with Agile development, Code Reviews, Test Driven
Development and Continuous Integration, _Experience with NoSQL databases,
Hadoop, MapReduce,_ Experience with real-time analytics infrastructures (log
streaming/BI), _Experience with GIS or Real Estate data,_ Experience with
SugarCRM or SalesForce CRM customization

To find out more check out
[http://agentace.com/about/careers/](http://agentace.com/about/careers/)

------
chadg_77
Software Engineer (also hiring for devops and data engineering positions)
Location: Santa Barbara, CA Type: Full Time Min. Experience: Entry Level About
Us:

Email me directly: cgoldberg at findthebest.com

FindTheBest is a research engine that collects, structures, and connects the
world's data -- 60 billion pieces of information to date -- to give people all
the information they need to research with confidence. The company's desktop
site, mobile site, and embeddable widgets let people thoroughly research
thousands of topics on one intuitive interface. Launched in late 2010,
FindTheBest has quickly become a leading research destination with 22 million
monthly visits. FindTheBest is headquartered in Santa Barbara, California.

We're backed by two VC firms: Kleiner Perkins Caufield Byers and New World
Ventures. Our founder/CEO previously started DoubleClick (sold to Google for
$3.1B). Located in Santa Barbara (“Silicon Beach”), we're fast-growing, and
best of all, fun. Employees enjoy snacks, a game room, quick access to the
beach, and daily classes with a personal trainer.

About the Position:

As a software engineer, you will join a small team of elite developers working
to build the fastest, most comprehensive, and most user-friendly data platform
living on the semantic web. You will commit code several times a day, and your
work will be immediately seen by millions of users. We launch fast, and we
iterate quickly and will rely on you to build killer products (not features)
at mind-numbing speeds. And occasionally, you will debate with your colleagues
about how best to quantitatively rate Pokemon Cards ([http://pokemon-
pokedex.findthebest.com/](http://pokemon-pokedex.findthebest.com/)). Still
working to crack that problem...

Please include your GPA (cumulative, and Major/Minor) and your graduation date
(if you are still in school) on your resume or cover letter.

Qualifications:

Expertise in at least one major programming language: JavaScript, PHP, Java,
Python, C++, Ruby, etc. Command of a server-side programming language (PHP on
Apache preferred), and a solid understanding of the HTTP protocol, and the DOM
(CSS, HTML) Proficiency in SQL (MySQL) and NoSQL (MongoDB) databases Comfort
working in a UNIX environment (or excited to learn) Desire to build and
prototype new products and features Pluses: a love for optimizing even the
fastest code, minor delusions of grandeur (Napoleonic complex acceptable)
Olympic-level-proficiency in ping pong (strong kick-ball skills acceptable)
Start Date: As soon as possible

Pay: Salary will be based on experience.

Benefits: Equity for every employee, 3 weeks paid vacation, 11 paid company
holidays, and competitive medical, dental, and vision insurance. We offer a
lunchtime workout class 4x/week and an evening yoga class 2x/week, along with
catered Taco Mondays and Bagel Tuesdays and a fully stocked snack kitchen.

All Positions: [http://www.findthebest.com/careers/explore-
opportunities](http://www.findthebest.com/careers/explore-opportunities)

Email me directly: cgoldberg at findthebest.com

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome! Remote is possible.

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach helps online businesses get their high quality and relevant content
found by their consumers. Our big data marketing applications provide
personalized discovery to visitors between devices and across channels. We've
raised $41M from Bain Capital, NEA and Lightspeed.

Yesterday (September 30th) was a REALLY EXCITING day for us, marking a
significant milestone in our company's 5 year history. First, we globally
launched our third publicly available product, BloomReach Compass. Secondly,
we've officially expanded to the UK! This was all announced just yesterday but
here's some of the initial media coverage:

* [http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/30/bloomreach-launches-compas...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/30/bloomreach-launches-compass-navigates-to-the-united-kingdom/)

* [http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/235110/bloomre...](http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/235110/bloomreach-develops-predictive-content-analysis-e.html)

* [http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2373025/49-of-U.K.-Cons...](http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2373025/49-of-U.K.-Consumers-Use-Organic-Search-to-Find-Online-Retailers-Study)

* [http://startups.co.uk/why-is-this-41m-backed-silicon-valley-...](http://startups.co.uk/why-is-this-41m-backed-silicon-valley-start-up-moving-to-the-uk/)

Our services also just came in #9 in this year's Entrepreneur's 100 Brilliant
Companies:

[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887)

Check them out at [http://bloomreach.com/what-we-
do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could still definitely use a few
more Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, Marketing, Finance, and Product
and Engagement Management. If you don't find a position that interests you,
fill out a generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're
just looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach
an amazing place to work. For engineering positions, if you can also send at
least one cool piece of code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack
that you’re proud of, we’d love to see it!

------
danielha
Disqus ([http://www.disqus.com](http://www.disqus.com)) is hiring a Site
Reliability Engineer (full time) - San Francisco (SOMA), CA or New York, NY

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/xd5jkt](http://grnh.se/xd5jkt)

We're looking for an experienced Site Reliability Engineer to play an integral
role on our DevOps team at Disqus. The ideal person is obsessed with uptime
and site speed and has years of experience with server hardware and Linux
systems. At the same time, you are passionate about working with development
engineers to get more done faster with less trouble. You'll be working at our
office in San Francisco. Disqus reaches over 1 billion unique visitors a
month. You'll be working on large scale challenges immediately as well as make
a huge, lasting impact on all technical decisions.

What You'll Do

\- Work with our server-side infrastructure, including configuring Linux
systems (e.g. packaging) and dealing with hardware \- Participate in 24/7 on-
call rotation (be available by phone or email in case something goes wrong)
Troubleshoot issues with hardware, software, applications and network \- Work
with engineers on product decisions and troubleshooting, but primarily work
independently \- Help improve the development organization’s ability to
rapidly and safely deploy code \- Architect and build our systems for maximum
productivity and scalability

What We're Looking For

\- Proven ability to build large, reliable, scalable infrastructure (you've
directly contributed to scaling a highly-trafficked website or web
application) \- Extensive knowledge of Linux (we use Ubuntu and Debian) and 5+
years of system administrator experience PostgreSQL, Slony, pgbouncer; also
non-relational such as Cassandra \- Nginx, HAProxy, Varnish, Memcached \-
Knowledge of shell scripting and Python (familiarity with Django is a plus) \-
Able to join the team onsite at San Francisco HQ or NY office

Nice-to-Haves

\- A relevant university degree is great, but we care more about industry
experience and knowledge \- Programming experience (Python, Django,
JavaScript). You'll work directly with engineers and assist in
debugging/optimizing on the application-side \- Previous work experience in a
startup environment \- Previous experience with a development focused
operations team

Work Perks

\- Competitive salaries and stock options \- Daily catered lunch and fully
stocked snacks, drinks, and beer \- Weekly in-office yoga and massage \- Apple
computers and a bountiful equipment policy \- Flexible hours, so you can be at
your most productive \- Generous out-of-office time for holidays, vacation,
sick leave, and personal or family needs \- Comprehensive medical, dental, and
vision plan options \- Team celebrations: company anniversaries, birthdays,
weddings, babies - you name it, we celebrate it! \- 401(k) plan, pre-tax
commuter benefits, employee assistance program and flex spending accounts \-
Convenient office location in SOMA near public transit (blocks from BART,
Muni, Caltrain) and parking \- Friendly, casual office environment with plenty
of toys (foosball, ping pong, video games, and more)

------
whichdan
Vista Higher Learning - Boston - Systems Architect

Why join us? We at Vista Higher Learning are proud to say that we’re not just
another publisher. We’re the leading specialized language publisher for U.S.
and Canadian higher education and secondary school markets whose first-hand
knowledge of languages and diverse cultures sets us apart from other
publishers. We’re passionate about developing educational materials that
incorporate authenticity and culture. We bring a fresh new approach to
teaching languages by integrating technology, design, content, and pedagogy to
make learning easier, more practical, and more rewarding. With current
programs in Spanish, French, Italian and German Vista Higher Learning is
committed to helping people communicate across languages and cultures.

Summary

Under the direction of the Sr. Director, Engineering, the Systems Architect
role oversees and helps to shape the service-oriented vision of our Maestro 3
learning management platform. Working with the Engineering and Information
Technology (IT) teams, the Systems Architect transforms high-level
architectural plans into actionable blueprints. In this role, the Systems
Architect must be able to articulate and communicate complex ideas clearly and
coordinate multiple concurrent projects across teams. Experience with
distributed systems and service-oriented architectures strongly preferred.

Key responsibilities include:

Specific responsibilities include the following:

\- Planning available, reliable, fault-tolerant architectures

\- Performing infrastructure performance analysis and tuning

\- Reviewing failures, evaluating causes, and implementing preventative
measures

\- Assisting in planning capacity and forecasting demand

\- Trouble-shooting systems and product issues

\- Training and mentoring engineers and developers

Desired Skills:

\- Experience shipping high-quality, performant, well-tested applications in a
consumer-facing environment

\- Demonstrated systems-level troubleshooting and performance tuning

\- Experience with Ruby/Rails or similar MVC framework

\- Strong Unix administration and command line experience

\- In-depth knowledge of two or more of: Redis, Memcached, Mysql, Postgres,
MongoDb

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

Education and Experience:

\- Bachelor’s degree or equivalent experience. Master’s degree preferred

\- At least three years of experience in systems architecture, preferably with
experience in educational markets

\- Team building, leading, and / or management experience preferred

\- Experience working with Agile processes within a product development
environment

If this sounds like you, join our team and you’ll enjoy a competitive
compensation program, a comprehensive benefits package and an exciting work
environment in a growing company located within easy access to the “T”. Please
introduce yourself by sending your resume, cover letter and salary
requirements to: hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time Looking for Full Stack Web Developers, (Senior) Front End
Developers, (Senior) Back End Developers,

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 14 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

When we started in January 2014, we made $101K. Last month, we made $352K.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on our startup role models: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-
models-too/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-models-too/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over 200k and distribute
it evenly among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

------
akurilin
Front Row Education
([https://www.frontrowed.com/](https://www.frontrowed.com/)) - San Francisco,
Fulltime

== Position ==

Early Full-stack web engineer to join fast-growing education startup that
changes how hundreds of thousands of kids learn math. Email
jobs@frontrowed.com

== TL;DR - Reasons to care about working with Front Row ==

\- A mission you can be proud of: kids using Front Row improve twice as much
at math

\- Tremendous impact on a small team

\- Flexibility on what you work on, and autonomy over your schedule

\- Effective & exciting tools: Clojure, Haskell, PostgreSQL, Backbone.js,
Ansible

\- Be part of a growing success: in just over a year after launch, we are in
more than 6% of all US schools

== The Business ==

Millions of teachers around the USA are struggling to help 30+ students in
their class learn math because every student is in their own place. In a
typical fourth grade classroom, there may be students learning to count,
students learning to add, students learning to multiply, and students learning
how exponents work - and one teacher somehow needs to address all these needs.

Thousands of teachers use Front Row every day to save hours of time and make
sure their students are growing quickly. Front Row active users have been
growing 100% a month for the past 8 school months.

== The Role ==

As one of our very first engineers, you will be part of a team of developers
who are passionate about their vocation, take pride in their craft and who
push each other to grow as professionals. You will strive for pragmatism and
80/20 in your work. You will be using tools that provide you with the most
leverage and make you most effective. By working really smart, you will
produce more than the average developer ever will, but without the crazy
hours.

You will work in an effective team that plans, executes and reflects together.
Because we’re a small team, everything you create will go into production and
be used by students. You will never do unimportant work: every contribution
will make a clear and tangible impact on the company’s trajectory. Your
personal success will be directly aligned with that of the company.

Most importantly, your work will have purpose: Front Row is a mission-driven
company that takes pride in making a significant impact in the lives of
hundreds of thousands of students.

== Benefits ==

\- Competitive salary

\- Generous equity option grants

\- Medical, Dental, and Vision

\- Food budget

\- Work from home up to 1 day a week, extremely flexible work schedule

\- Team meal outing every week, and half-day event every month (trip to
Sonoma, BBQ, etc)

\- Equipment budget

\- Flexible, untracked vacation day policy

\- Working from Runway - one of the best startup coworking locations right in
the heart of San Francisco

Email jobs@frontrowed.com to tell us a bit about yourself if you would like to
apply.

~~~
MaxGabriel
What kind of stuff are you guys writing in Haskell?

~~~
akurilin
We're big on Yesod for web apps, so we end up using Haskell for both
presentation and crunching the analytics that are shown to teachers and
administrators. We have a bunch of internal Haskell tooling for our content
pipeline. Upcoming ETL work is going to be Haskell-based as well. Still trying
to figure out what to do with our monster Clojure codebase we have our API in,
really tempted to port it, but there hasn't been time yet.

~~~
jeandenis
Alex, Clojure's core.typed is calling out to you!

~~~
akurilin
No <3 You stop that siren call!

------
blakeweb
Hiring a Lead Data Scientist and Python Software Engineers - Recursion
Pharmaceuticals - Salt Lake City, Utah (Also hiring biologists with mammalian
cell culture experience!)

We’re a fast-growing 7-person biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors
including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput
experiments, automated image segmentation and analysis of human cells, and
data analysis to find new treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than
anyone has previously thought possible. There are more than 5,000 rare genetic
diseases, in total affecting millions of Americans, and our serious goal is to
find treatments for 100 rare diseases in the next 10 years.

Our approach is to model rare genetic diseases in human cells, then use these
disease models to find drugs that revert the cells to a healthy state, and
thus are strong candidates for impacting the disease in patients. In a pretty
quick experiment, we image millions of human cells. Image segmentation and
analysis quickly makes thousands of measurements, resulting in a very deep
quantitation of the state of every single cell. The challenge at hand is
running the right experiments in the right way and analyzing results to make
the discoveries we seek.

I previously co-founded BuildASign.com, a bootstrapped custom printing
ecommerce business set to do over $70M in 2014 revenues, and I left daily
operations several years back to study biology, bioinformatics, machine
learning and drug discovery. My co-founder, Chris, and I started Recursion to
turn drug discovery into a computational problem. Our vision is ambitious
(zero-to-one scale), and early results are compelling.

>> Lead Data Scientist (Python):

\- You have several years of experience in statistics, machine learning, and
software development solving problems using lots of data, preferably using
python’s scientific stack. You see the world through the lens of statistics
and modeling, you thoroughly understand cross-validation and learning curves,
and you can explore data on your own and get an effective guess as to what
sort of model and assumptions make sense as a starting point.

\- You’re motivated both by tackling the most challenging data problems
around, and by making lots of patients’ lives dramatically better.

\- Maybe you already know some biology, but if you don’t, you’re excited to
learn what you need to (we’ll help, of course!) in order to really understand
our data and approach.

\- You’ll come to understand our experiments and data at a visceral level and
help us guide the direction of our experiments and our company towards our
goals.

\- You’ll work with our biologists to guide our design/experiment/analyze
cycle towards getting the most impactful biological information from the most
rapid and cost-effective experimental approaches. This includes researching,
suggesting and testing different statistical and machine learning approaches,
along with changing our experimental setup to provide more useful information
with every round of experiments. You’ll set the groundwork for how we’ll
design and analyze thousands of experiments in the coming years.

>> Software Engineer (Python):

\- You have several years of experience in python software development,
preferably using ipython and other scientific python tools. You’re also super-
comfortable at the command line and handling the standard a linux server, and
great at solving any kind of computational issue via stackoverflow. No
sysadmins, DBAs or the like will be around to help for a while.

\- You’re motivated by challenging problems, and by the idea of making
millions of patients’ lives dramatically better, as fast as we can.

\- You’ll work with biologists and data scientists to develop tools to manage
and automate our experiments and analyses. To manage the experiments and
analyses it will take to treat 100 diseases in 10 years, we’ll need a pretty
amazing set of systems in place eventually, but need to get there
incrementally so that we can make rapid progress immediately using the
resources we have.

>> About Recursion:

We work in a beautiful office and lab space set directly at the base of the
mountains, overlooking Salt Lake City, situated directly one floor above the
drug discovery core at the University of Utah, giving us direct access to
millions of dollars of cutting edge lab automation and imaging equipment. We
offer competitive pay, health insurance, relocation assistance (working at the
office is part of the deal), equity, a location 30 minutes from amazing
mountains and 5 world-class ski resorts, and a group of ambitious, talented,
happy, awesome people to work with.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

------
hectorals
Software Engineer - Ripple Identity Platform | Ripple Labs | San Francisco, CA
| careers@ripple.com

=========

Our team:

The Ripple Identity team is revamping the way digital identity works on the
Internet. We’re operating on two core beliefs: 1) that individuals - not
social networks, governments, or corporations - should control their own data
and 2) that access to the traditional banking system is broken. If you want to
fix these problems, then we should talk!

=========

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs is a 60+ person seed-stage startup backed by investors like Google
Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and IDG Capital
Partners. We developed Ripple (www.github.com/ripple/rippled), an open-source,
distributed payments protocol that enables the exchange of value in any
currency, instantly and for free. Ripple is the world’s first distributed
currency exchange, where you can trade any store of value, including dollars,
yen, euros, bitcoins, and even loyalty points. Our code is open-source and has
been forked by thousands of developers around the world.

=========

About you:

You’re committed to our mission of empowering consumers to access the
financial system, and control their data and who they share it with.

You are an engineering leader. You take pride in each commit, knowing that
your work is public and you’re setting the standard for the Ripple community

You are self-directed and are pro-active about asking for input

You enjoy mentoring software engineers, and consider Ripple’s developer
community an extension of your team

You enjoy working on small teams, and managing your time without direct
supervision

=========

Your background:

Javascript experience, especially Node.js (Angular.js, Less, or Jade
experience are an added bonus)

Professional experience with backend web development, in any language

Professional experience with test driven development

Preferred experience implementing open standards for authentication and
authorization, such as OAuth and OpenID Connect

Ability to communicate effectively with a scientific mindset - empirically
test your hypotheses

Startup experience or past work with distributed systems or cryptocurrencies
are an added bonus

Interests: open-source, entrepreneurship, economics and financial markets,
strong work ethic, creative thinking, systems architecture thinking,
cryptography, creative logic, fast-paced environment

=========

What we offer:

Competitive salary and compelling seed stage equity

Fully paid medical and dental insurance for employees, 50% contribution for
spouses and dependents

Take time off when you need it - unlimited vacation policy

Industry-leading maternity and paternity leave policies

Open source projects 100% of the time

A learning environment where you can dive into the latest technologies and
engineering principles as well as mentor our upcoming engineers

Work with some of the best - early Bitcoin pioneers and cryptographers, ex-
NASA engineers, ex-Fed regulators

=========

To apply, email careers@ripple.com

------
hectorals
Senior Software Engineer - Front End | Ripple Labs | San Francisco, CA |
careers@ripple.com

=========

Our team:

The Ripple Client team is responsible for taking Ripple’s groundbreaking new
technology and making it usable. Our code is open-source and has been forked
by thousands of developers around the world.

=========

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs is a 60+ person seed-stage startup backed by investors like Google
Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and IDG Capital
Partners. We developed Ripple (www.github.com/ripple/rippled), an open-source,
distributed payments protocol that enables the exchange of value in any
currency, instantly and for free. Ripple is the world’s first distributed
currency exchange, where you can trade any store of value, including dollars,
yen, euros, bitcoins, and even loyalty points.

=========

About you:

You are an engineering leader. You take pride in each commit, knowing that
your work is public and you’re setting the standard for the Ripple community.
You create intuitive user interfaces that make our users smile. You enjoy
mentoring software engineers, and consider Ripple’s developer community an
extension of your team. You are self-directed and are pro-active about asking
for input. You’re a true team player, willing to sacrifice for the greater
good of our team. You’re committed to our mission of making value move like
how information moves today.

=========

You’ll get to:

Architect and build Angular.js applications for traders and consumers around
the world

Collaborate with UX and product designers on building the best user
experiences possible

Optimize engineering processes so that our team can produce as quickly as
possible

Share our approach and principles with developer communities both in San
Francisco and worldwide

Build out a global open -source community who will look up to you for guidance
and support

=========

Your background:

Experience building beautiful consumer user web applications

Expert knowledge in Javascript

Extensive knowledge about version control systems (Git preferred)

Angular.js, Node.js, Less, or Jade experience are an added bonus

Professional engineering experience in a diverse set of languages and
understanding of engineering concepts:

Object-oriented and classical inheritance paradigms

Unix process and concurrency models

Server application deployment and infrastructure automation

Design patterns

Unit and end-to-end testing

Ability to communicate effectively with a scientific mindset - empirically
test your hypotheses.

Startup experience or past work with distributed systems or cryptocurrencies
are an added bonus

Interests: open-source, entrepreneurship, economics and financial markets,
strong work ethic, creative thinking, systems architecture thinking,
cryptography, creative logic, fast-paced environment

=========

What we offer:

Competitive salary and compelling seed stage equity

Fully paid medical and dental insurance for employees, 50% contribution for
spouses and dependents

Take time off when you need it - unlimited vacation policy

Industry-leading maternity and paternity leave policies

Open source projects 100% of the time

A learning environment where you can dive into the latest technologies and
engineering principles as well as mentor our upcoming engineers

Work with some of the best - early Bitcoin pioneers and cryptographers, ex-
NASA engineers, ex-Fed regulators

State-of-the-art penthouse facility with a private rooftop deck and private
elevator in the heart of San Francisco’s Financial District and flexibility to
work remotely

========

To apply, email careers@ripple.com

------
whitperson
Sailthru - [http://www.sailthru.com/](http://www.sailthru.com/) \- New York,
San Francisco, London

Sailthru is the leading provider of personalized marketing communications
technology. We automatically aggregate and analyze disparate user data sets
for leading enterprise companies to create holistic, highly personalized
customer experiences that lead to bigger revenue opportunities.

Our mission is to transform the way companies build and maintain relationships
with consumers with a user-first mentality. We are focused on the individual
and are committed to solving a common marketing problem: impersonal user
experiences that lead to decreased engagement. At Sailthru, we believe that
every user is unique.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'd be joining a passionate team of engineers --
including our CTO who codes alongside the team -- to tackle complex challenges
of scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have
strategic impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

OPEN DEV ROLES:

Engineer (NYC): [http://jobvite.com/m?3HdvIgwS](http://jobvite.com/m?3HdvIgwS)

Senior Engineer (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3edvIgwp](http://jobvite.com/m?3edvIgwp)

Systems Engineer (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3TdvIgw4](http://jobvite.com/m?3TdvIgw4)

Escalation Engineer (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3WcvIgw6](http://jobvite.com/m?3WcvIgw6)

Mongo DBA (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3pdvIgwA](http://jobvite.com/m?3pdvIgwA)

Director, Engineering (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ycvIgwI](http://jobvite.com/m?3ycvIgwI)

OTHER INTERESTING ROLES:

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3tevIgwF](http://jobvite.com/m?3tevIgwF)

Product Marketing Manager (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3whvIgwL](http://jobvite.com/m?3whvIgwL)

Account Manager (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3OhvIgw3](http://jobvite.com/m?3OhvIgw3)

Director, Client Support (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3BhvIgwQ](http://jobvite.com/m?3BhvIgwQ)

Client Support Engineer (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3MhvIgw1](http://jobvite.com/m?3MhvIgw1)

Contract Web Designer (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3FhvIgwU](http://jobvite.com/m?3FhvIgwU)

Communications Marketing Manager (NYC):
[http://jobvite.com/m?3thvIgwI](http://jobvite.com/m?3thvIgwI)

------
hectorals
VP Engineering | Ripple Labs | San Francisco careers@ripple.com |
www.ripplelabs.com

============

Our Mission:

Enable the world to move value like information moves today.

============

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs (a for-profit company) developed Ripple, an open-source,
distributed payments protocol that enables the exchange of value in any
currency, instantly and for free. Ripple Labs focuses on improving the core
protocol and building tools for developers and enterprise financial services
firms to use Ripple as settlement infrastructure for real-time payments.
Ripple’s distributed ledger can accommodate any store of value, including
dollars, yen, euros, bitcoins, and even loyalty points, making it the world’s
first distributed currency exchange.

============

You will:

Be our first VP Engineering, reporting to our CTO Lead and grow our team of
developers and architects

Implement the processes and leadership layer to enable team to scale

Drive our open source efforts

Organize and manage:

rippled (core protocol)

Trading/Market Making Applications

Financial Institution Integrations (API’s etc.)

Developer Community

============

What you might look like:

Proven track record in engineering leadership: managed and scaled teams of 20
to 50/60

Excellent recruiter and inspirational leader: ability to attract and hire
grade-A talent, understands how to motivate and guide development team.

Understands importance of balancing speed VS quality of execution (can’t
afford overly long development cycles).

Helpful to have background in: security and reliability, cryptography,
applications, open source development, javascript, P2P, payments, security,
and/or movements of money.

Broad thinking, results and technology driven VS control/responsibility
driven.

Thrives in an agile startup environment.

Capable of doing code reviews and calling BS on the architects

============

What we can offer you:

Competitive salary and compelling seed stage equity

Fully paid medical and dental insurance for employees, 50% contribution for
spouses and dependents

Take time off when you need it - unlimited vacation policy Industry-leading
maternity and paternity leave policies

Open source projects 100% of the time

A learning environment where you can dive into the latest technologies and
engineering principles as well as mentor our upcoming engineers

Work with some of the best - early BitCoin pioneers and cryptographers, ex-
NASA engineers, ex-Fed regulators

State-of-the-art penthouse facility in the heart of San Francisco’s Financial
District and flexibility to work remotely

The opportunity to change the way we transact

------
askhr
URBANSPOON | Seattle, WA (Visa offered)

Come join our great team especially if you love to eat!

Us

1 billion shakes and counting. Urbanspoon is the leading app and web site
dedicated to helping over twenty million consumers each month discover the
best restaurants and food in multiple countries around the world. We have
excellent restaurant information and recommendations from our customers as
well as from professional critics and bloggers, and we’re looking for a
Technical Product Manager to join a talented team in taking our apps and
services to a new level. Urbanspoon is a dynamic yet stable startup located in
the Eastlake neighborhood of Seattle, near South Lake Union.

The Role

The Technical Product Manager will be deeply involved in defining and
executing the evolution of our product strategy. We are looking for an
experienced product manager who will contribute to the product vision,
translate the vision into detailed product roadmaps, lead the cross functional
delivery of the product and drive the post launch analysis. You will play a
critical role in our product transformation as we move beyond restaurant
discovery to also helping our customers discover great food and dining
experiences anywhere worldwide.

Your Task

\+ Define and manage the product roadmap for new initiatives and features, and
build internal excitement for the product vision \+ Build business cases by
identifying market opportunities, evaluating the competitive landscape and
understanding user needs. Build models to predict product KPIs and drive
backlog prioritization \+ Partner with your colleagues in user experience,
engineering, customer operations, business development, finance, and marketing
teams to launch new products and features \+ Write rock solid user stories.
Define, scope and prioritize the backlog with an understanding of tradeoffs
and business impact \+ Develop clear acceptance criteria, and act as the agile
product owner for determining product and feature readiness \+ Be willing and
able to wear many hats in an entrepreneurial environment \+ Technical
knowledge; solid understanding of architecture concepts, scope tradeoffs and
evaluating new opportunities with technical team members. Our technologies
include Ruby on Rails, HTML/CSS, iOS, Android, and Elastic Search \+
Demonstrated ability to work cross-functionally with various stakeholders, and
strong project management skills \+ Excellent problem solving, organizational
and prioritization skills

Required

\+ Bachelor’s degree \+ 5+ years of software Product Management / Program \+
Management experience, 2+ in a technical role in an agile development
environment \+ Strong analytical and quantitative skills; ability to use hard
data and metrics to back up assumptions, recommendations and drive actions \+
Strong verbal and written communication skills \+ Passionate about building
great products and solving customer and business problems

Preferred Experience

\+ CS degree or advanced degree in related field (MBA) \+ Scrum Master
certification \+ Experience working with and building external APIs \+ 3+
years of consumer facing Web Product Management experience or Mobile App
product experience with mass market consumer products \+ Experience driving
customer adoption on web and mobile: SEO, SEM, CPI mobile acquisition, app
store marketing, etc \+ Proficient with Google Analytics for web and mobile,
or equivalent web/mobile analytics tools \+ SQL Proficiency

Apply at our website:
[http://www.urbanspoon.com/careers/](http://www.urbanspoon.com/careers/)

------
davidshariff
Yahoo! (London, UK) - Build products that become a daily habit for millions of
users and partners

Our engineers build web applications for some of the most trafficked sites in
world, organizing the world’s information for millions of people every day.
You will be joining a team of world-class engineers trying to solve some of
the hardest problems on the web, building next-generation contextual, personal
and socially relevant experiences. If you want an opportunity to make a big
impact on a high volume production product, this is the place to be.

☆☆☆ About EMEA Search ☆☆☆

★ Use a variety of languages and technologies to make an impact

★ Develop software that powers experiences on smartphone, tablet, and desktop

★ Collaborate with and learn from designers, product managers, engineers, and
executives

★ Create technically excellent software iteratively using Agile methods

★ Drive growth in audience, engagement, and revenue globally

☆☆☆ Positions ☆☆☆

We are looking to hire engineers across the spectrum from junior through to
senior, and lead levels.

█ Backend Software Engineer (Junior/Senior/Lead)

◇ What you'll be doing:

· Ingest, categorize, enhance, rank structured data for Shopping, Local, and
much more

· Design algorithms to deliver contextual, personal, and socially relevant
experiences

· Use big data and machine learning techniques to enhance understanding and
relevance

· Define APIs that enable new use cases and engage developers internally and
externally

◇ Requirements:

· Degree in Computer Science or closely related field

· Expertise Java or C++

· Expertise in cloud, database, and big data technologies

· Expertise in machine learning, natural language processing, or related field

· Expertise in creating high-performance, high-quality, reusable software at
scale

· Expertise in data-informed and test-driven software development practices

· Pursues work with energy, passion, drive, and intense customer focus

· A personal commitment to continuous learning and self-development

· Ability to work well on a team with a positive attitude

█ Front End Software Engineer (Junior/Senior/Lead)

◇ What you'll be doing:

· Develop modern, beautiful, personal, and relevant experiences across devices
such as desktop, mobiles and tablets.

· Design new advertising products to enhance the user experience and drive
revenue

· Implement real-time measurement frameworks to help evaluate new features

· Work side-by-side, in a cross-functional and fast-paced development
environment with PMs, UI & UX Designers, QA Engineers, Editorial, Analyst and
Localization teams

· Build large, complex web applications that can scale but still perform under
the heaviest traffic load

· Take ownership of the products you work on, both independently and as part
of a team

· Evangelise and adhere to emerging standards with technical excellence,
coming up with new and creative ways to enhance our users experience

· Write both functional and OO lightening fast client-side code, complemented
by a wide range of UI testing

◇ Requirements:

\--- Extensive experience or knowledge, of some or all of the following ---

· JavaScript (ECMA-262, ECMAScript 5, ES6 Harmony)

· CSS

· HTML / HTML5

· PHP

· NodeJS

· DOM Levels 1 ~ 3

\--- Experience with some or all of the following web technologies ---

· Dart, CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Polymer, React etc

· Testing frameworks such as Jasmine, Karma, Mocha, Chai etc

· Multi-device, cross-browser development techniques, such as caching and
optimized rendering performance

· Passion for setting and leading front end development standards

· Development of medium-to-large scale, complex engineering applications

· Attention to providing high quality user experience

· Responsive implementation knowledge on mobile and/or tablet platforms

· Knowledge of WebKit, Blink, Gecko etc

· Differences in JavaScript engines such as V8, JavaScriptCore, DartVM etc

· Best practices in DOM manipulation, Garbage Collection, Animation etc

· Degree in Computer Science or closely related field.

☆☆☆ How to apply? ☆☆☆

★ If you're interested or want to learn more? Email me with a copy of your CV
at dshariff@yahoo-inc.com

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1].
Last year, Forbes named us one of the hottest startups of 2013 and we've only
continued our rapid growth in 2014 [2].

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week, delivering over
800,000 meals nationwide monthly.

The nature of our business carries with it unique supply chain and logistical
challenges that require purpose-built solutions and data analysis.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, RSpec, Haml, Sass

We're hiring:

\- UX/Frontend Developers: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Ember would be awesome but
not required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- DevOps Engineer: This person will design a high availability, distributed
AWS architecture to serve our customers, fulfillment centers, and e-commerce
operation. (Chef, Puppet, Ruby or Python exp. is a plus) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

This role comes with health, dental, and vision insurance, a flexible vacation
policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes/) [2]
[http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

------
eworksmedia
Front-end Developer in Rancho Mirage, CA
([http://www.e-worksmedia.com](http://www.e-worksmedia.com))

We are a branding and development firm looking for a temporary to full-time (5
mos; may develop into permanent) front-end developer to assist in web
development, applications and plugin projects and to help maintain multiple
web properties and assist in ongoing development and maintenance of internally
developed CMS and web framework.

Responsibilities:

    
    
       • Attend team meetings.
       • Possible attendance in client meeting/presentations.
       • Collaborate with Project Manager/Designer/Lead Developer in development project plans.
       • Collaborate with Lead Developer on development execution.
       • Follow development plans.
       • Assist in developing development plans.
       • Adheres to schedules.
       • Provides timely status/risk reports to Project Manager.
    

Qualifications:

    
    
       • Expertise in modern HTML/CSS/Javascript stack
       • Ability to Create / Understanding of / Ability to Execute modern UX patterns
       • Moderate knowledge in PHP
       • Knowledgeable in Smarty a big plus. If no knowledge in Smarty, PHP expertise required. 
       • Knowledgeable in Doctrine a plus, not required. 
       • Understanding of MVC design pattern
       • Critical thinkers only! Ability to troubleshoot/fix on-the-fly in creative ways.
       • Must have sound understanding of the Web as a platform.
       • Must love to write code. Ideal candidate considers themselves a programmer first-and-foremost.
       • Must root for the NFL Raiders and NBA Lakers.
       • Ability to take a joke.
       • Ability to brainstorm creative pranks.
       • Ability to browse reddit, imgur, and hacker news and still be productive ?_?..
    

Temporary (5 mos contract) to Permanent Position

Benefits for permanent employees.

    
    
       • Medical
       • Dental
       • Life Insurance
    

About Us:

e-works media, inc. - creative services and beyond... Why we do it? It's in
our blood.

Our team at e-works media is composed of highly skilled professionals
possessing tremendous passion for the industry we serve. We take much pride in
delivering the absolute best work and service possible. We simply couldn't do
anything else.

Branding. Creative Services. Web Apps. Website Development...

e-works media, inc. is an award winning Southern California branding company
with a proven track record. From identities, printed materials, interactive
websites, web-based software applications, content and social media strategies
and on in to building mobile and tablet technologies, we have the advertising,
marketing and visual design experience and expertise required to deliver
effective media solutions. In the past several years we have completed
hundreds of successful projects and campaigns for a variety of clients of all
sizes. And we are not just consultants. We can execute on just about
everything we recommend.

But, no one can do it alone. We combine beaucoup talented artists, strategist,
marketers and programmers into a team that will not only conceptualize and
develop creative solutions for our clients, but also integrate that solution
into new or existing technologies. We develop new strategies, ideas and
concepts to build logos, images and branding, marketing messages and
campaigns, launch new products, sell products, build web properties - mobile
properties – all promoting positive relations between our clients, their
customers, vendors, staff and their industry. We have developed our own
CMS/framework, project management tools, communication tools and browser
plugins to create a well oiled machine that allows for a very efficient
workflow and reduces the risk of boredom from execution of tedious tasks.

To Apply: Please email your resume and cover letter to jobs@e-worksmedia.com
and reference your availability and other requirements you may have.

We look forward to hearing from you!
[http://www.e-worksmedia.com](http://www.e-worksmedia.com)

------
joshuakarjala
Experienced Python / Django Developer

GoBox - Copenhagen, Denmark - FULLTIME ([https://gobox.dk](https://gobox.dk))

Join an ambitious and professional team in building GoBox to become a
successful european player.

GoBox is an on-demand storage company (dropbox for your physical stuff). GoBox
sets out to disrupt the traditional growing self-storage business by being
obsessed with convenience, customer satisfaction and a fair price. We want to
make it easy to get more space. We have customers, venture funding and is now
gathering the team needed to build a scalable product and then grow across
Europe

DOES THIS SOUND EXCITING?

Joining the GoBox development team, means being an integral part of
continuously perfecting the following main focus areas.

Sales / Conversion

    
    
      * Ensure we have a well performing and measurable on boarding process.
      * Build a structure for easily creating / managing / measuring campaigns
    

Customer experience

    
    
      * Craft a simple and engaging user experience on both mobile and desktop.
      * Ensure smooth and fault free overview and management of boxes and deliveries.
    

Operations

    
    
      * Enable efficient handling of couriers and deliveries.
      * Keep our storage facility well managed from a technical point of view. We insist on keeping our perfect track record of handling customer boxes.
    
    

RESPONSIBILITIES

    
    
      * Plan and execute development activities
      * Define and shape features based on operational and customer feedback
      * Plan and deliver measurable improvements to the product every week
      * Be responsible for maintaining a good balance between scalability and speed of delivery
    
    

YOUR ARTILLERY

    
    
      * Strong experience building web applications
      * You know how to plan and scope a feature
      * Strong Python experience as GoBox is built in Django. 
      * Not scared to spend time in HTML / CSS - you enjoy working on both the backend and frontend of a project
      * Self-motivated and able to work independently as well as part of a team
    
    

BONUS POINTS

    
    
      * Analytics experience
      * Open Source contributor
      * Devops experience
      * Experience developing mobile applications
    
    

THE ADVENTURE WE OFFER

    
    
      * A chance to build something big
      * High level of freedom and responsibility
      * Relaxed office on Indiakaj, Copenhagen Ø
      * Experienced (and very friendly) colleagues
      * Competitive pay + gear
      * The opportunity to earn equity
    
    

GoBox is based in Copenhagen, Denmark. GoBox was started at and is funded by
Founders A/S.

Interested? Send your CV, Github etc. marked DEVELOPER to jakob@gobox.dk

------
atiffany
REMOTE Developers at Twin Technologies -
[http://twintechs.com](http://twintechs.com)

    
    
      ★★★★★★★★★★=========================================
    
      ★★★ Help the U.S. government save trees and tax dollars!
    
      ★★★★★★★★★★=========================================
    
      ======================
      ★ About the project:
      ======================
    

We are seeking a few good men and women to help build a “best of breed”
enterprise form processing platform. Our client is a top government
organization that has continuously been at the forefront of the E-government
initiatives. Your work will be visible and touched by customers throughout the
federal government every day. We’re looking for someone who can take ownership
of automating resolution of common server problems as well as improve the
stability and performance of the application.

    
    
      ======================
      ★ About us:
      ======================
    

Twin Technologies is an elite technology consultancy that delivers business
optimization, e-Commerce, and custom engineering solutions that place a
premium on customer experience and technical excellence. We hire the world’s
best designers, developers, and project managers to solve big problems for our
clients, helping them grow and innovate through business transformation.

Our culture is very open, with a focus on craftsmanship, trust, innovation,
and integrity. Our virtual environment allows us to hire the best people, but
requires transparency and a drive for performance among a distributed team
while also promoting work/life balance.

    
    
      ======================
      ★ You will:
      ======================
    
      + Work remotely as a member of a highly-effective Agile team.
      + Influence technical decisions in upcoming projects.
      + Develop automated solutions to intelligently maintain server health.
    
      ======================
      ★ You have:
      ======================
    
      + Strong coding skills and a computer science background.
      + Experience using Java and/or other JVM languages.
      + Excellent communication skills and good habits about carefully documenting your work.
      + A keen eye for spotting inefficiencies and a desire to eradicate them with process and code.
      + A sense of pride and craftsmanship in the work you deliver.
      + Bonus: experience with advanced server automation scripting.
    
      ======================
      ★ Tech we use and teach:
      ======================
    
      + Java, Jersey, JPA, Dropwizard, JBoss.
      + Adobe LiveCycle.
      + Jenkins, Maven.
      + MSSQL.
      + Server automation tools & languages that you recommend.
    
    

This is one of many roles we are currently hiring for at Twin Technologies.
You can always find more here: [http://twintechs.com/about-us/contact-
us/careers/](http://twintechs.com/about-us/contact-us/careers/)

Send your resume to andy.tiffany@twintechs.com to apply for this one.

------
atto
Kifi ([http://www.kifi.com/](http://www.kifi.com/)) - Mountain View, CA (H1B
okay, prefer already in the area) - Front-end, mobile, designer, backend,
search/information retrieval

—— About us ——

Kifi.com is a recommendations network, designed to help us outsmart
information overload together. As Kifi automatically learns your interests and
your friends’ interests, it helps you find and discover only the good stuff,
from the right people at the right time -- anytime, anywhere. We're well
funded and are growing quickly.

We use several fun technologies like Scala, Lucene, Akka, Play Framework,
browser extensions, AngularJS, Gulp, etc.

—— Front-end Engineer ——

Build the product, bridging our backend to an excellent user experience. Day
to day, you will work with product managers, designers, and other engineers to
create a modern and easy-to-use product. You’ll strongly influence which
technologies we use across our whole stack and how we incorporate them. We use
AngularJS, gulp, etc.

• Highly proficient in JavaScript and HTML/CSS

• Well versed in HTTP semantics and web API design principles

• Good knowledge of at least one backend programming language

• Comfortable learning and using new web technologies to build rich
applications (think WebSockets, MutationObservers, CSS Transforms, SVG …)

—— Mobile engineer ——

Design and build high quality, modern consumer mobile user experiences. Define
and implement APIs (library and network) for mobile apps. Our mobile engineers
should be comfortable working at all levels of the development stack (storage,
server, multiple mobile platforms).

• Prior iOS or Android experience

• Passionate about user experience

—— Lead Designer ——

We’re looking for a talented designer to join our founding team. You will be
working closely with our founders and our experienced team (previously from
Google, Facebook and Linkedin). You will be responsible for all design aspects
of our consumer product, UI/UX Design, mobile design, website design, and
brand design.

• Passionate about understanding consumers needs and designing accordingly

• Loves designing for a variety of platforms and products (web, mobile,
tablets, etc.)

• Know which details matter and when to push back and say “no.”

• Communicate your designs to the team with patience while being open to
feedback

—— Machine Learning / Information Retrieval Engineer ——

Kifi is dealing with massive amounts of user events, analytics data, social
graphs and web documents. You will be asked to design and build a new breed of
Machine Learning and Information Retrieval systems that will be of large scale
with tight throughput and latency requirements.

• Proficient in at least one JVM language and can easily pick up Scala

• Passion for elegant and efficient algorithms and data structures

• Experience with implementing high quality ML/IR systems

There's a few more positions listed at
[https://www.kifi.com/about/join_us](https://www.kifi.com/about/join_us). If
you're interested, the best contact address is careers@kifi.com. If you have
any questions or want to chat more about what we're working on, feel free to
drop me a line directly at andrew@kifi.com.

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) – Genomic search and data platform. San Francisco, CA
([https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)).

    
    
      ==============
      == About Us ==
      ==============
    

We’re a software and biology start-up building a global data backbone and
search platform for genomics – an essential piece of infrastructure for a
world in which we increasingly understand health, disease, and our environment
by transforming biology into data. Our first application area is pathogen
detection – working with doctors, epidemiologists, and public health officials
to identify and characterize the bacteria and viruses that threaten our
health. And already, we’ve attracted users at many of the top public health
and research organizations across the globe.

    
    
      ===============
      == About You ==
      ===============
    

We’re looking for talented software engineers to help us build towards our
vision for a global genomics data network and enable widespread _in_ _silico_
diagnostics. Specifically, we’re interested in folks with a passion for and
depth of experience in one or more of the following areas:

1) Full Stack Engineering: We will be building everything from developer-
facing APIs to easy-to-use end applications for doctors and public health
officials. You care about everything from elegant APIs to compelling data
visualizations. Python experience preferred (we currently use Flask for our
web backend).

2) Distributed Systems: We’re building systems for organizing and indexing
billions to trillions of genomic fingerprints across the entire tree of life.
You’re passionate about data structures, efficient computational solutions,
and distributed systems (and don’t mind the occasional bit twiddling). We’ve
built some cool initial tech in C, Nimrod, and Python (probabilistic data
structures, Docker pipelines for reliably running bioinformatics workflows,
etc.), and are excited about the extensive greenfield opportunities here.

3) Genomics / Computational Biology: We are tackling hard problems at the
intersection of microbiology, genomics, statistics, and computer science. You
have research experience or another strong connection to these fields,
understand current bioinformatics tools and approaches (and their limits), and
have worked extensively with next-generation sequencing data. Ideally, you
also have some intuitions and strong hypotheses about how bioinformatics tools
can scale for petabyte-sized reference sets.

    
    
      ===
    

You’ll be one of our first hires and directly shape our technology choices,
product, and business. If you’re interesting in working on large-scale data
challenges of both scientific and societal importance, please send us a note
at careers@onecodex.com or reach out to me directly at nick@onecodex.com.

------
mchesler
TheLadders’ mission is to match people with the jobs that are right for them.
In order to do that, we need a strong engineering team. We’re looking for a
DevOps Engineer to join our Production Operations team. If you’re the type of
person who believes in automating any task you’d perform more than once,
enjoys having access to every aspect of an IT environment, and believes that a
new system isn’t deployed until it’s highly available, monitored and
documented, come check us out.

TheLadders is looking for a DevOps Engineer that has a passion for problem
solving and a sixth sense when it comes to troubleshooting production systems.
Our systems process millions of job seekers and jobs every day. Some of the
technologies we use are Puppet, VMware, CentOS, PureStorage, Git and Icinga.
Our DevOps team supports the production operation of multiple technologies
such as Storm, ElasticSearch and Riak in our perpetual task of finding the
right person for the right job.

Responsibilities of the DevOps Engineer:

Maintain and improve our fully virtualized production environment Strive to
squeeze every last bit of performance out of our compute and storage
infrastructure Collaborate with your team to design and implement solutions to
support sustained growth of our job matching platform

Basic Qualifications of the the DevOps Engineer:

5+ years of Linux or Unix-based systems engineering CS degree or equivalent
work experience Strong proficiency in one or more of: perl, ruby, bash Take
ownership of the infrastructure you build

Preferred Qualifications of the DevOps Engineer:

Experience with VMware ESXi and vCenter Puppet in more than a passing capacity
A thorough understanding of Linux performance tuning

Based in SoHo, we have one of the most open and advanced Agile workplaces in
New York City. We run a fully virtualized environment and believe that changes
to our systems should never be made by hand. Change and improvement are
limited entirely by your desire to see it happen.

Beyond the day to day, we believe in helping our engineers continue to learn
and grow. We invest heavily in training, conferences, and seminars for our
team members. Some of the conferences and training seminars attended by our
team members this year include AWS Summit, PuppetConf, WWDC, No Fluff Just
Stuff, Strangeloop, Immersive Domain Driven Design, API Strategy Conference
and many others.

In addition, you will have ample opportunity to learn from and teach those
around you, both day to day and in our weekly technology conclaves.

We have an awesome work environment that includes perks like:

Unlimited vacation days! Yes, unlimited! A well-stocked kitchen and catered
meals Exciting events including holiday parties, picnics, talent shows,
pumpkin carving, and more Company-sponsored athletic teams Competitive salary,
bonus and stock options Health/Dental/Vision Insurance 401(k)

Find out more about our team by visiting:
[http://dev.theladders.com/ourteam](http://dev.theladders.com/ourteam)

Read about what we’re working on at
[http://dev.theladders.com](http://dev.theladders.com) and
[http://github.com/theladders](http://github.com/theladders)

Read about our open positions or begin the application process at:
[http://careers.theladders.com](http://careers.theladders.com)

------
dsr_
Cambridge MA - Sysadmin in a DevOps world

Smartleaf is a small, profitable, and privately held company which helps some
of the largest firms in finance manage portfolios for their clients. More
details can, of course, be found in the obvious place:
[http://www.smartleaf.com](http://www.smartleaf.com).

We are looking for an experienced general sysadmin to join the IT/Ops team.
This is a full-time, on-site position with shared on-call responsibility.

This team handles everything that could possibly fall under the IT/Operations
umbrella in a small company. On the operations side, we keep the company
delivering the service our customers are paying for. Linux servers (mostly
Debian, a few Red Hat-ish Oracle servers) at colo data centers run our
software. If it's mission critical, we manage it ourselves, from DNS through
load balancing to web servers, databases and storage. We've been committed to
reducing workload via automated configuration management for a long time -- so
long, in fact, that we wrote our own deployment system and GPL'd it. Now we've
moved systems automation over to Chef.

The system runs 24/7, but we have an available maintenance window every
weekend. Every night is a fresh re-deployment. The monitoring system is in
charge of waking one of us up, if need be. Long term, we need to wake up about
once a month.

We make sure that everyone can telecommute; it beats going in on a snow day.

Our technology stack includes Debian Linux, Chef, Oracle, Ruby on Rails, C++,
Perl, git. We use RequestTracker for ticketing. Routers and firewalls are from
Juniper. Our employees mostly use Macs, with a bare handful of Windows
desktops to support. There are no Microsoft servers at all. We are interested
in teaching you what you need to know and learning new things from you.

You must have:

* significant Linux/UNIX systems administration experience - 6 years or longer

* preferably with Debian or Ubuntu and a Red Hat-style Linux distribution

* the ability and desire to track down problems and solve them

* solid organizational skills and time management

* a desire to learn

* and the ability to teach

* good shell scripting and one or more of Perl, Python, or Ruby

* strengths in several areas that complement our other team members

* excellent written English

* an existing legal right to work in the USA

You must be:

* clever, competent, and kind.

We offer a competitive salary, fully paid healthcare premiums and three weeks
of vacation plus holidays. Office hours are flexible and partial work-from-
home can be arranged. We are nice people.

Please send cover letters and resumes to future@smartleaf.com in plain text or
PDF. In your cover letter, please tell us about an interesting technical
problem that you have solved, in a way which makes us excited to learn more.
If you ask questions, we will answer.

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

Work Hard, Have Fun, Be Nice

Let's be honest: you became a developer because you like to build things.
Interesting things, useful things, cool things. It's like building with Legos,
only you get paid, and there are always plenty of the right color pieces.

At TechEmpower, we build things. Interesting things. Cool things, mostly in
webapp form. We build them as individuals, because we're creative people. We
build them as teams, because we like to help each other grow, and because we
know that collaboration improves even the best code.

Having the best people doesn't hurt, either. We've got most of them already,
and we're looking to find the rest. You can build things with us. What's the
catch? We're pretty darn selective.

To work as an individual, you have to be motivated and creative and thoughtful
and serious. To work on a team, you have to be respectful and energetic and
open and absolutely not a jerk. We need developers who can work on every part
of an application, from the data store to the page–sometimes known as full
stack developers. And to be a full stack developer, you have to know
technology and want to learn more technology, because those acronyms just keep
coming.

Our clients expect us to work with them, not for them. We help them define
their problems, and we provide solutions, on time and on target. We're
service-oriented, and you should be too.

Still reading? Please apply! And check out our Web Framework Benchmarks while
you're at it. We pretty much wrote the book on that one.

Just so you know:

    
    
       Teams range between 2-6 people
       Developers are exposed to 3-4 projects per year
       All development is done on high-performance workstations with 4K displays. A lot of code fits in 3840x2160 pixels!
       We maintain an informal, comfortable environment, just like the old college computer science lab, but with grown-up hours
       Everybody's nice
    

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of what we're using now:

    
    
       Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
       Tools: Git, Jenkins (Continuous Integration), Sonar (static code analysis), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
       Web: Dropwizard, .NET MVC 5, Play, Django, Rails, Mustache, Handlebars, Backbone, Angular, Knockout, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
       Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap
       Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments
       Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB)
    

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but we do
expect you'll learn more about them every day.

If this sounds like the kind of place you'd like to work, please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn2](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn2)

~~~
cfontes
This looks nice... Are you open to H1B or remote?

------
answers
St. Louis, MO Answers.com Java Developer Meaghan.Cale@answers.com

Answers’ is seeking a Java Developer to work with the core technologies
powering our infrastructure. The successful candidate will be part of an
engineering team devoted to the design and development of high-traffic web
applications, backend processing systems, various supporting tools, and
administrative front ends. This position will be located in our St. Louis, MO
office.

The ideal developer will work closely with product and engineering management
to satisfy user interface requirements, and work with QA to design tests and
walkthroughs.

Responsibilities: Contribute architecture input to new system components and
maintenance/rewrites of legacy systems Write thorough, comprehensive,
technical and high-level documentation Engineer and implement new product
features for web-based applications using Java and Spring MVC Optimize and
enhance web applications with tens of millions of page requests, high volume
data logging and processing needs, and high performance requirements Required
Experience: Java development CSS, HTML, JavaScript Demonstrated knowledge of
OOP concepts RDBMS concepts and schema design Spring/Hibernate Tomcat
Application Servers and Apache Web Servers Good working knowledge of
networking protocols (HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, TCP/IP) Troubleshooting ability (e.g.,
should be able to debug a system from front end to back end) Understanding of
common data formats such as CSV, TSV, JSON and XML Detailed knowledge of
system requirements for large-scale, high traffic, fault tolerant, 24x7
websites, supporting a service-oriented architecture Proficient test planning
for web applications Client-server architectures VCS (preferably perforce,
git) Preferred: 4+ years experiences in design, development and operation on
web applications or websites from the front end to the back end. Expertise in
data structures and algorithm evaluation Hands on experience with Test Driven
Development (TDD) and testing frameworks (e.g., junit) Build tools (ant,
maven, gradle) Scrum/Agile development process Continuous Integration systems
(Hudson, Bamboo) IntelliJ IDEA Knowledge of non-relational data storage
systems (e.g., Cassandra) LAMP Development Detailed knowledge of daemons and
cron jobs Experience with other languages/systems BS/MS degree Job Benefits:
Develop the technology that power millions of daily unique visitors
Collaborate within a team of fervent business and technology enthusiasts Work
with the largest internet players, building software that significantly
impacts vertical markets Fun and exciting atmosphere where hard work is
recognized and rewarded Compensation: Highly competitive base salary + bonus +
opportunity for Incentive Equity Units (similar to stock options with
favorable tax treatment)

More reasons to join Answers: (Varies by region)

Company provided equipment, such as up-to-date laptops and cell phones Liberal
paid time off, and/or the ability to earn more based on performance Private
office space, garage parking, and other office-related benefits Commuter
benefits: transportation by train, subway, bus or ferry 100% company principle
paid health insurance -- Free options! Company paid group dental and vision
insurance Company paid life and disability insurance Liberal employee
performance bonuses Paid time off (PTO) policy - 15 days to start Flex Hours
(Varies by dept) 10 holidays company paid 401k savings plan

------
jonmort
Adaptavist - Developer - Leamington Spa, UK

\---- About Adaptavist ----

Adaptavist - In operation since 2005 as a lifestyle business, but re-imagined
in 2011 as a super charged Atlassian consultancy with real pedigree, has gone
on from strength to strength. We are the biggest dedicated Atlassian
consultancy in the world today!

We deliver consultancy around strategy, architecture, and execution of all
aspects of Application Lifecycle Management. We work with clients to develop a
vision, to plan and then execute on a client’s behalf. We then go on to manage
and operate services on for them over the longer term. All this wrapped with
our library of plugins, thought leadership and other IP in this space.

With it’s global headquarters in the technology hub of London, England, but
with a truly global delivery footprint, Adaptavist is recruiting to build out
it’s physical presence in the UK as well as both Germany and the USA in
support of it’s rapid commercial growth.

Adaptavist’s approach to hiring in these new territories is to seek out
talent, and craft a role around that talent supported by training as required
in pursuit of the simple goal of excellence. Each country operates as part of
the whole, with local team members, being part of a larger global team.

Far from being just another Atlassian partner, we consider ourselves to be a
boutique consultancy helping organisations improve or re-engineer all aspects
of their software delivery supported by the Atlassian tools.

\---- Developer Leamington Spa ----

Requirement: We have need for a Developer (Java based) to join a new team
being established in Leamington Spa. We are looking for someone with
commercial experience developing across a range of languages and technologies
with our primary focus being:

    
    
      * Java
      * Javascript
      * SQL
      * HTML/CSS
      * Ruby
    

The successful candidate will have the following attributes:

* Passion for technology and experience that they can talk about at length including a history of object oriented programming (preferably in Java) and an appreciation of client side applications (web technologies should be familiar)

* They should also have a habit of learning new technologies and investigating ideas new and old and be able to express opinions on these areas including areas of interest yet to be investigated.

* The ability to take part in a technology debate, contributing opinions and being able to back them up when challenged with a competing view is valuable.

We typically find that the sort of person we are looking for has hobby
projects (in a range of completion states) and participates in the open source
community through things like: * Google Code * GitHub * Bitbucket

Ancillary knowledge is important - the areas matter less than the breadth and
depth - Examples of such areas may be experience with: * Logic programming *
Functional programming * Linux * Puppet * Networking * Switches * Protocols *
Hardware hacking

We’re looking for someone who can demonstrate their ability to learn quickly
and deeply with a solution in mind.

You will be as comfortable working in teams as independently and will have
opportunities to work with customers as part of a consultancy-led delivery
team. Customer facing experience is a bonus. Over time we expect candidates to
grow into being able to lead themselves and others, working within our
continually improving current good practices, implementing solutions for
leading global organisations. Future career growth might be into areas of
consultancy, software architecture or management. Let us know what you'd like
to do.

So far, our successful hires in this area have found Adaptavist’s challenges &
clients, as well as our fun & flexibility to be key attracting factors. The
variation between small tactical and larger strategic projects is a bonus, as
we don’t find our employees bored or feeling like they aren’t challenged on a
weekly, or even daily, basis. There’s an opportunity for the right person to
join a like-minded team as part of a cutting edge company making a real
difference to organisations of all shapes and sizes.

If you think that you have the above criteria and feel you would fit into our
Adaptavist family - please get in touch recruitment@adaptavist.com

------
answers
St. Louis, MO Answers.com PHP Developer Meaghan.Cale@Answers.com

nswers’ is seeking a Software Development Engineer to work with the core
technologies powering our infrastructure. The successful candidate will be
part of an engineering team devoted to the design and development of high-
traffic web applications, backend processing systems, various supporting
tools, and administrative front ends. This position will be located in our St.
Louis, MO office.

Responsibilities: * Contribute architecture input to new system components,
rewrites of legacy systems, etc. * Write thorough, comprehensive technical and
high-level documentation * Engineer and implement new product features for
web-based applications using LAMP * Optimize and enhance web applications with
tens of millions of page requests, high volume data logging and processing
needs, and high performance requirements * May require an on-call rotation to
support production

Requirements: * Experienced LAMP developer (Linux, Apache HTTP Server, MySQL,
PHP) * Proficient test planning for web applications * Detailed knowledge of
daemons, cron jobs, and system requirements for high traffic, fault tolerant,
24x7 websites, supporting a service-oriented architecture * Experience with
MVCs * Basic XML, TCP/IP, NFS, YML, mod_JAVA, and Apache application server
knowledge

Required Personal Skills: * Excellent written, verbal, and non-verbal
communication skills * Strong initiative - capable of working on a self-
sufficient basis and identifying areas of potential technical improvement *
Self-management - capable of prioritizing and executing tasks * Problem
solving - ability to diagnose and resolve technical issues

Preferred: * 4+ years experiences in design, development and operation on web
applications or websites from the front end to the back end. * Expertise in
data structures and algorithm evaluation * Experience with Test Driven
Development * Scrum/Agile development * Experience with other
languages/systems * BS/MS degree

Job Benefits: Develop the technology that power millions of daily unique
visitors Collaborate within a team of fervent business and technology
enthusiasts Work with the largest internet players, building software that
significantly impacts vertical markets Fun and exciting atmosphere where hard
work is recognized and rewarded

Compensation:

Highly competitive base salary + bonus + opportunity for Incentive Equity
Units (similar to stock options with favorable tax treatment)

More reasons to join Answers: • Company provided equipment, such as up-to-date
laptops and cell phones • Liberal paid time off, and/or the ability to earn
more based on performance • Commuter benefits: transportation by train,
subway, bus or ferry • 100% company principle paid health insurance -- Free
options! • Company paid group dental and vision insurance • Company paid life
and disability insurance • Liberal employee performance bonuses • Paid time
off (PTO) policy - 15 days to start • 10 holidays company paid • 401k savings
plan

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We are in
Portugal right now! Want to come?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you! \-----

------
lightsidelabs
Lead Software Developer

LightSide Labs - Pittsburgh, PA - www.lightsidelabs.com

We’re a small machine learning and educational technology company hiring our
first Lead Software Developer to manage an existing development team. This
role will be a management position to oversee our development process,
supervise and support our developers in getting their work done, and define
the architecture of our technology for supporting classrooms. You’ll be
building a platform to be used in K-12 schools and universities nationwide, as
well as directly integrating into 3rd-party software used by millions of
students every year.

This role will lead a core team of experienced software developers in a close-
knit, friendly work environment. We want someone who is experienced enough in
both Python and Javascript to be opinionated about what good code looks like;
someone who can spot a bad algorithm, data structure, or code pattern and
quickly teach the developers how to do it better; and someone who can work
with our product owners, business managers, and third-party customers to
define our product roadmap and the path to each release. This role is being
hired locally for our Pittsburgh office. Compensation and benefits will match
market rates, dependent on experience.

\----

Technical Responsibilities:

\- Oversee product releases, agile sprints, and day-to-day deployment of all
software development at the company, keeping track of progress of each member
of the team without micromanaging.

\- Directly contribute to software development initally, growing into a more
purely managerial role over time as our team expands.

\- Translate business requirements and product design plans into realistically
scoped software development tasks, and maintain our team’s development process
to deliver on those plans efficiently.

\- Work with developers personally every day, on tasks from abstract
architecture design to line-by-line code reviews, and find teaching
opportunities to build skills.

\- Ensure best practices for development are defined, and that team members
are following through on them, from high-level product release reviews to
commenting practices in individual files.

\- Collaborate with technical and nontechnical coworkers in other groups,
focusing on product, UX design, quality assurance, R&D, and business
development.

\- Keep management appropriately aware of development status at all times,
including seeing potential problems before they happen and proposing
solutions.

\- Identify new technologies and platforms to improve our existing
infrastructure, balancing new opportunities with stability and scheduling
requirements.

\- Recruit and evaluate new hires as we expand our technical staff over time.

\----

Necessary Requirements:

\- 5+ years experience in professional software development.

\- Past management experience in a professional context.

\- Excellent communication skills, from discussing high-level strategic plans
with 3rd-party executives to training and on-boarding new developer hires.

\- Deep knowledge of Javascript and Python in a web application context.

\- Strong opinions about software development practices, including agile
development, code reviews, teamwork, and task management.

\- Strong opinions about scalability, code complexity, computational
efficiency, and maintaining uptime in an online software application.

\- Great interpersonal and management skills to maintain a positive and
friendly development culture in the office.

\- Excitement about building software in educational technology and using
machine learning in applications that support students and teachers in
schools.

\----

Preferred Experience:

\- Scientific Python using the Numpy/Scipy/Scikit-learn toolchain.

\- Javascript application frameworks, especially AngularJS.

\- Experience with cloud hosting services, especially Amazon Web Services.

\- Machine learning and natural language processing experience or interest.

\- Continuous integration, source code management, and automated testing
tools.

------
a_bergie
SnapEngage - Berlin, Germany or Boulder, CO - Front-End/UX Software Engineer

This position is a full-time software engineer based in either our Boulder, CO
or Berlin office (work from home office 2 days/week). As a front end & UX
software engineer at SnapEngage, you will work with a small, agile,
distributed and passionate team. You’ll develop new, exciting features for the
SnapEngage live chat and customer engagement solution, writing front end code
that runs and looks beautiful in desktop and mobile browsers.

What you'll do:

    
    
      * Lead UI/UX projects
      * Create appealing and functional UI with millions of daily mobile and desktop views
      * Be hands-on in implementing designs
      * Research and promote new technologies to help improve our development processes
      * Contribute ideas to improve our service and software
      * Maintain and improve existing functionality
      * Spend a few hours a week chatting with customers to keep a pulse on customer issues and maintain a customer-centric focus
      * Participate in daily stand-up meetings with our global team
    

About you:

You are a wizard when it comes to designing great user interfaces and
implementing them in JavaScript, HTML and CSS. You are a quick learner, a
dedicated team player and have a relentless positive attitude. You are
authorized to work in the USA or Germany, have excellent written communication
skills in English (additional languages a plus) and would enjoy working cross-
culturally. Additionally, you:

    
    
      * Exhibit a mastery of JavaScript frameworks like Backbone, Underscore, D3
      * Have the ability to write clean, efficient code
      * Can demonstrate experience with Google AppEngine, GWT or Eclipse (any of these are a big plus)
    

Awesome benefits of working at SnapEngage:

    
    
      * Work from home part of the week
      * Employee Gain-share plan
      * Yearly team building trip to exotic locations
      * Opportunity to make great ideas come to life
      * Work with an amazing multicultural team
    

[http://snapengage.com/jobs/front-end-and-ux-software-
enginee...](http://snapengage.com/jobs/front-end-and-ux-software-engineer/)

SnapEngage is a fast-growing live chat solution for the web. We are an
Internet startup born of the TechStars program in Boulder, CO with offices in
Boulder, USA and Berlin, Germany. All SnapEngage employees have a stake in the
company’s success and enjoy an exceptional work-life balance. Our employees
embrace a good challenge and enjoy providing the best customer service in the
biz. SnapEngage is self-funded, profitable and deeply committed to creating
products that make peoples’ lives better by changing the way companies
interact with their customers.

Come chat with us at [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) if you're
interested!

------
diggan

       == Barcelona, Spain -- Typeform -- Full time frontend engineer ==
    

Typeform looking for frontend developer to innovate forms on the web as we
know it

Typeform is a startup in sunny Barcelona, creating the next generation of
forms and surveys on the web. We are heavily focused on great UX with the user
in mind and we’re now looking for the best frontend developers Barcelona and
Spain has to offer us to help us build a scalable and maintainable frontend.

As a frontend engineer at Typeform, you would be responsible for creating and
innovating on every cornerstone in the frontend platform at Typeform. This
means you should be exceptional at writing Javascript (with Coffeescript) that
works without any problems in the most popular browsers (at least IE8 and up!)
but also HTML and CSS that works excellent for all our current and future
users.

You should have a solid understanding of software architecture and design
patterns. You should know OOP from the inside out and would be great if you
have a great desire to innovate, learn about new technologies and also be
ready to take a part in the building of the product.

    
    
       == Currently, we use (but not limited to) the following technologies ==
    

* HTML and CSS (via LESS)

* JavaScript (via Coffeescript)

* PHP

* Go

* Docker
    
    
       == We have the following requirements for you as a developer ==
    

* Multiple years of experience with frontend development

* A strong will to learn more about the technologies you use

* Expert OOP programmer

* Experience in writing automated tests to ensure functionality and quality

* You love Git without any borders

* Making yourself understandable in the english language in a business situation (medium / high level of english)

* Know how to develop web application for cross-browser/device usage

* Good understanding of graphics programming

* You are a highly flexible individual that likes to take a pro-active role to innovate, learn and participate in a exciting startup, in a exciting city that plans to do great things
    
    
       == If one or more items below matches you, you’re perfect! ==
    

* Expert in TDD or similar methodology

* Familarity in working Agile

* Degree in computer science

* Knowledge in PHP/nodeJS

* Good knowledge about UX
    
    
       == Please fill in this questionnaire to apply for the job position ==
    

[https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU](https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU)

    
    
       == In case you haven’t heard of typeform yet… ==
    

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/09/26/sci-fi-
frustratio...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/09/26/sci-fi-frustrations-
flash-and-forms-the-typeform-story/)

[http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/data-management/typeform-
a-b...](http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/data-management/typeform-a-b..).

[http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/un-vistazo-a-typeform-la-
revo...](http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/un-vistazo-a-typeform-la-revo..).

[http://www.webcreatorbox.com/webinfo/typeform-
jpn/](http://www.webcreatorbox.com/webinfo/typeform-jpn/)

if you have any questions, please email jobs@typeform.com or me directly at
victor@typeform.com

------
ncbk12
COLUMBUS, OHIO – Full Stack Engineer w/Ruby on Rails Focus

==== QUICK INTRO ====

NextChapter ([http://www.nextchapterbk.com/](http://www.nextchapterbk.com/))
is seeking Ruby on Rails / Angular.js developer to join the team and help us
push the product to the finish-line! If you want to be part of a startup
that's right on the cusp of launching, without the risk associated with
starting from scratch or working completely on your own, this might be just
the right fit.

We have a working product with attorneys signed up and ready to start paying.
With a clear path to revenue, pre-orders from current beta testers and a
founding team full of ambition & tenacity, NextChapter is ready to take this
bootstrapping startup to cash flow positive within months, with your help.

 __* If interested, email janine@nextchapterbk.com __*

==== DESIRED SKILLS ====

Our ideal candidates will have the following skills:

    
    
      • Ruby 2.X
      • Rails 4.X
      • Postgresql
      • Javascript
      • Coffeescript
      • Angular.js
      • or other Javascript MVC frameworks
    

==== ADDITIONAL EXPERTISE ====

    
    
      • GitHub experience working with others in a team to fork & pull
      • Experience with Balsamiq mockups and Trello for project management
      • A firm grasp of object oriented analysis and design
      • Startup experience a plus
    

===== ABOUT THE COMPANY =====

NextChapter is a legal startup helping attorneys prepare bankruptcy documents
online. "Turbotax for Lawyers"

Bankruptcy is not a fun thing to go through but there are 1.5M bankruptcies
filed each year. These individuals are paying attorneys a flat fee of $1,500
to do the work, but NextChapter is taking the pain away from both the debtor
and the attorney. They do this by making the TurboTax of bankruptcy software,
streamlining the process of filing a 75-page form to using an intuitive online
system.

NextChapter saves the average attorney 50 hours & $12,000 per month by
offering per-case pricing, cloud-based access and most importantly, an
intuitive navigation platform.

Check us out online:

    
    
      • Website: http://www.nextchapterbk.com/ 
      • Twitter: https://twitter.com/NextChapterBK 
      • AngelList: https://angel.co/nextchapter/jobs/ 
      • Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NextChapterBK
    

Read an article written by founder, Janine Holsinger on the Legal Startup
market and posted on popular legal blog, Lawyerist -
[http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-startups/](http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-
startups/)

------
bambootalent
Bamboo Talent - New York, NY

We are a talent search firm, working closely with NYC's tech community, acting
as a true business partner to growing organizations looking to scale their
engineering teams.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We meet every client we represent, to ensure our ability
to answer your questions. We focus on understanding our clients’ needs, and
thus allowing you to make an informed decision on whether or not it makes
sense to speak with them.

Some of our clients’ current needs include:

-Site Reliability Engineer (first hire to build infrastructure from scratch) - Innovative Consumer Web Technology Company

-Senior Engineer (Deep Ruby Skills) - Innovative Consumer Web Technology Company

-Front End/UI Developer/Designer (Awesome HTML/CSS, Strong on Design & UI) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Front End Tech Lead (Javascript, AngularJS) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Back End Engineer (Ruby) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Solutions Engineer (Product/Client-facing/Integrations) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Javascript) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Front End Engineer (Javascript, Backbone.js, Marionette) - Well-funded E-Commerce Apparel Startup

-Senior Back End Engineer (Ruby on Rails) - Well-funded E-Commerce Apparel Startup

-Senior Software Engineer (Deep Python) – Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Senior iOS Engineer (Objective-C) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Solutions Engineer (Client-facing/Integrations) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Senior Engineer (Java, PHP) - Advertising Technology Company

-Database Administrator (MongoDB) - Advertising Technology Company

-Systems Engineer (Linux, AWS EC2, Git) - Advertising Technology Company

-Senior Data Scientist (Machine Learning, Statistical Methods) - Advertising Technology Company

-Senior Engineer (Node.js, Express) - Clinical/Biotech Startup

Please get in touch to learn further details on these and other
companies/roles we are representing.

email: jon@bambootalent.com

